# The official PKDL thread



## jonwkng (Apr 22, 2016)

*Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Hey guys!
Those of you who are on social media have probably caught sight of PK's new Pocket Rocket.
Information page is up at PK's website.


----------



## Roger Sully (Apr 22, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I saw that this morning and it definitely looks like something I'd like to check out.


----------



## peter yetman (Apr 22, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

That looks exciting, shame about the 6500K, though.
P


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 22, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1 and PL2*

Heck yeah!!!! 
I want one.

No mention of limited run on this one.




Page 2 of the brochure.
Note the mention of primary brand, and ok to use an RCR. 

He has also put out the PL2. A 150/10 lumen 1aaa light with twist bezel function and lockout. 
(Edit: turns out it was produced with 110 output w/o stepdown. End edit)




Page 1




Page 2


----------



## kj2 (Apr 22, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Like that pocket light. May pick one up. Would be my first PK light


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Coming up empty on who is selling them yet. 

Black Moon had the FL2's early on in the States.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

afaik, black moon (kc&kelly) closed their business.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Well....

There went that.

Maybe the man himself will chime in at some point.


----------



## Ladd (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Subscribed (for eventual purchasing information...)


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Thanks for the heads up. I really like the idea of that keyring lug on the AA. That could be handy.
Very well thought out clip. Nice and deep it seems.


----------



## pk (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Well....
> There went that.
> Maybe the man himself will chime in at some point.


Bull's Eye will sell them at Amazon USA distribution, and Supreme Co at Hong Kong will distribute all other international consumers.
They just received first shipment and I am sure they will register in their system and post on their web soon.

It's PVD coated flood beam pattern pocket rocket.
I am sure more people will post their opinions. whether good or bad, it's all good.
Keychain pocket light will take some more time.

Oh, here is size comparison:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209489703950170&set=p.10209489703950170&type=3&theater

Cheers


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Thank you!!
More cutting edge stuff from the mind of Paul Kim.


I've had 100% positive service from Bulls Eye Worldwide.


----------



## nbp (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I could see snagging one of the AAA lights; can never have too many. I do hope we'll see something a little less "stabby" one day. Lol.


----------



## wacbzz (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



pk said:


> Bull's Eye will sell them at Amazon USA distribution, and Supreme Co at Hong Kong will distribute all other international consumers.
> *They just received first shipment* and I am sure they will register in their system and post on their web soon.



Amazon (Bull's Eye) or Supreme Co?

This light looks like a winner for sure! While I was not a fan of the edges and angles of the FL2 LE while I owned it, this light looks like it has a somewhat different mindset with its design. Hopefully, I will be able to purchase one through Amazon soon! 

Nice job PK!

Edited to ask: if the clip is removed from the PR1, will the head fully seat down and seal correctly, or will there be a gap there instead? And if there is a gap, will the light still be fully sealed?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



pk said:


> Bull's Eye will sell them at Amazon USA distribution, and Supreme Co at Hong Kong will distribute all other international consumers.
> They just received first shipment and I am sure they will register in their system and post on their web soon.



I usually go around the world to Supreme Co. in Mongkok to get the latest PK creations but this time I may have to wait for Amazon. I sure like the idea of a Pocket Rocket that takes RCR's, will tail stand and has a clip so it won't roll off the nightstand. :thumbsup:


----------



## newbie66 (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Can't wait to see first impressions! 

Odd that it did not recommend eneloops.


----------



## fordcappy (Apr 24, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Where do you find "bull's eye"


----------



## jonwkng (Apr 24, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



fordcappy said:


> Where do you find "bull's eye"



For those of us who are getting from Amazon, the vendor's name is Bull's Eye Worldwide.


----------



## Esko (Apr 24, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Paul,

The specifications for PL2 claim 1*AAA and 150+ lm 12 hours, 10+ lm 48 hours. There must be a mistake. Also, the link in your signature needs some updating. It says pkdesign.com but leads to pk-e.com which is obviously wrong (unless you have also started a non-smoking aid bushiness).


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 24, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



nbp said:


> I could see snagging one of the AAA lights; can never have too many. I do hope we'll see something a little less "stabby" one day. Lol.



Those are the less stabby ones... unless you include these...







That doubled as nun-chux with supplied lanyard. lol.

Bulls Eye Worldwide is a good seller. I got FL2's from them. Based in Kentucky USA, they got 'em to me fast. Shipped next day. 
Don't know if they make a stop at an Amazon warehouse or what. But do know they arrived in an Amazon box full of fluffy cushioning. 

As I type this a search for PK PL2 or PR1 shows the link to the Amazon sold FL2 among other thngs. No PR1 yet as of last night. You may also see PK Warrior fertilizer, and a bunch of other non flashlight related products under the PK monicer like a 'signal pole', some kinda diamond tooth prep and some medical break-throughs.

Looks like our hero has been busy.


----------



## leon2245 (Apr 24, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



wacbzz said:


> Amazon (Bull's Eye) or Supreme Co?
> 
> This light looks like a winner for sure! While I was not a fan of the edges and angles of the FL2 LE while I owned it, this light looks like it has a somewhat different mindset with its design. Hopefully, I will be able to purchase one through Amazon soon!
> 
> ...



Also curious about this.


----------



## wacbzz (Apr 24, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



> As I type this a search for PK PL2 or PR1 shows the link to the Amazon sold *FL2* among other thngs.



Under $90!? 

THAT price is a real deal.


----------



## pk (Apr 24, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



wacbzz said:


> Edited to ask: if the clip is removed from the PR1, will the head fully seat down and seal correctly, or will there be a gap there instead? And if there is a gap, will the light still be fully sealed?


Beltclip removal does leave a gap, but it does not effect sealing integrity.


----------



## pk (Apr 24, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Esko said:


> Paul,
> The specifications for PL2 claim 1*AAA and 150+ lm 12 hours, 10+ lm 48 hours. There must be a mistake. Also, the link in your signature needs some updating. It says pkdesign.com but leads to pk-e.com which is obviously wrong (unless you have also started a non-smoking aid bushiness).


Thanks for your input. All spec will be updated before official product release announcement.
BTW, I don't think I will quit smoking anyday soon...


----------



## scout24 (Apr 24, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

That looks like an indexing tab on the pocketclip. There should be more of those. Nice to see.


----------



## pk (Apr 24, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> ...
> Bulls Eye Worldwide is a good seller. I got FL2's from them. Based in Kentucky USA, they got 'em to me fast. Shipped next day.
> Don't know if they make a stop at an Amazon warehouse or what. But do know they arrived in an Amazon box full of fluffy cushioning.
> 
> ...



Bulls Eye Worldwide Amazon store front for pk is here:
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_...f&rh=p_4:PK+Design+Lab&ie=UTF8&qid=1461520885
And Yes, all pk products are Fulfilled by Amazon warehouse.

Hahaha. You have no idea how busy I've been. but different kind of fertilizers :laughing:
One of my current project is to developing REALTREE illumination tools and they have different ideas then what I would of make PKDL projects.
Anyway, I will post some when it gets available on another topic.


----------



## pk (Apr 24, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



scout24 said:


> That looks like an indexing tab on the pocketclip. There should be more of those. Nice to see.


Gee, I think I found a person who appreciate this kinds of details. I personally hate a beltclip that rotates and comes off easily.
FYI, Round ring itself is curved to act like wave washer and there is two other tab that bent forward to aid that self retaining function as well.





PR1 body's index interface is actually designed to expand much more than just a light with beltclip. This interface can be utilized many other mounting options like head mount, weapon mount, holster interface, etc. and they are already designed, but not sure when I can actually make it..

edit: did I said that I like big functional beltclip?


----------



## wacbzz (Apr 24, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



pk said:


> Beltclip removal does leave a gap, but it does not effect sealing integrity.



Great!

Thanks for the quick answer PK. I will be picking one of these up when it is available.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 24, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



pk said:


> Bulls Eye Worldwide Amazon store front for pk is here:
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_...f&rh=p_4:PK+Design+Lab&ie=UTF8&qid=1461520885
> And Yes, all pk products are Fulfilled by Amazon warehouse.
> 
> ...




Kinda scared to know what fertilzer you're making.
But greatly look forward to see-ing PK'd Realtree illumination tools.


----------



## leon2245 (Apr 28, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Did I miss when it's going to be available? Is there an email notification option or something for the PK-pr1?


----------



## BriteLite2 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

plastic window? ugh 

PVD coating? is that Type II anno? shiny black?

looks like something from Solarforce. 

Not hugely impressed with the lights . no innovation here just another black light. 

might look into the aaa but its not igniting passion like the old days


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



BriteLite2 said:


> plastic window? ugh
> 
> PVD coating? is that Type II anno? shiny black?
> 
> ...



Really? 






Nah, nothing innovate here...


----------



## peter yetman (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

^^ I preferred your pre edit.
P


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I'm guessing these are not current controlled?


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



peter yetman said:


> ^^ I preferred your pre edit.
> P



I did too. lol.

But at some point my brain came up with the edited thing.


----------



## cubebike (May 9, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

It is available over supreme co. now and I went there and play for a while. I did not buy it and i personally i dislike
1. The stainless steel clip which was too wide and too weak.
2. Knurkling on tail was too ' shallow'. I had difficulties to open the tailcap


----------



## cloggy (May 9, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Amazon US will not ship the light to the UK- anyone know of an international seller?


----------



## kj2 (May 9, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



cloggy said:


> Amazon US will not ship the light to the UK- anyone know of an international seller?



\/



pk said:


> Bull's Eye will sell them at Amazon USA distribution, and Supreme Co at Hong Kong will distribute all other international consumers.
> They just received first shipment and I am sure they will register in their system and post on their web soon.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## bykfixer (May 9, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I do not see it at Bulls Eye World yet. 

I'll probably add the pocket clip to my pocket clip collection and carry it in pocket with coins etc to see how the PVD holds up. 

Personally I'm more looking forward to the PL 2 light. (crossing fingers it's released by July 4th)


----------



## leon2245 (May 25, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



jonwkng said:


> Hey guys!
> Those of you who are on social media have probably caught sight of PK's new Pocket Rocket.
> Information page is up at PK's website.






Wait a minute. In the last photo above it looks like it tail stands. I just watch a YouTube clip show of it with a profile shot that clearly illustrates otherwise. 

There are two different boots, one more flat like above, or which will it be?


----------



## pk (May 30, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



leon2245 said:


> Did I miss when it's going to be available? Is there an email notification option or something for the PK-pr1?


Sorry for late reply. Here they are:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GBABP9M/?tag=cpf0b6-20



http://www.ebay.com/itm/182153063090?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


International sales can be done thru Supreme Co. in Hong Kong.
sales@supremeco.com.hk

Thanks for your interest.
pk


----------



## pk (May 30, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



leon2245 said:


> Wait a minute. In the last photo above it looks like it tail stands. I just watch a YouTube clip show of it with a profile shot that clearly illustrates otherwise.
> There are two different boots, one more flat like above, or which will it be?


Sorry, PR1 do not tail stand.
Please reference latest final Spec sheet.
http://pkdesignlab.com/Spec/PK-PR1 spec.pdf

Cheers
pk


----------



## bykfixer (May 30, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Woohoo!! 

One on the way. Yay! 





Ima park it next to...



This...
To show just how far we've come in 100 years.

Folks, the Amazon link has it 95¢ less and shipping is $2 less.


----------



## Roger Sully (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Order placed! Got one incoming!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



cloggy said:


> Amazon US will not ship the light to the UK- anyone know of an international seller?





pk said:


> Sorry for late reply. Here they are:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GBABP9M/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> ...




Also, from the eBay link that PK posted above:



> Item location: Medford, Massachusetts, United States
> 
> Shipping to: United States, Canada, United Kingdom, Denmark, Romania, Slovakia, Bulgaria, Czech Republic, Finland, Hungary, Latvia, Lithuania, Malta, Estonia, Australia, Greece, Portugal, Cyprus, Slovenia, Japan, China, Sweden, Korea, South, Indonesia, Taiwan, South Africa, Thailand, Belgium, France, Hong Kong, Ireland, Netherlands, Poland, Spain, Italy, Germany, Austria, Russian Federation, Israel, Mexico, New Zealand, Philippines, Singapore, Switzerland, Norway, Saudi Arabia, Ukraine, United Arab Emirates, Qatar, Kuwait, Bahrain, Croatia, Republic of, Malaysia, Turkey, Brazil, Chile, Colombia, Costa Rica, Dominican Republic, Panama, Trinidad and Tobago, Guatemala, El Salvador, Honduras, Jamaica


----------



## bykfixer (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Good info!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Folks, the Amazon link has it 95¢ less and shipping is $2 less.



Looks like they've now 'adjusted' the shipping cost in the Amazon link to almost match.


----------



## bykfixer (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

^^ With 3 left . lol

Bulls Eye shipped the next day. Should arrive by Friday.
Goody, goody, goody, goody!!!


----------



## pk (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bykfixer, Thank you very much for your informative explanation and much appreciated. (you did my job for me) 
Many peoples are not familiar with PVD (Physical Vapor Deposition) and they think Hard Anodizing is the best coating for aluminum. Then again, I had hard time to prove that Hard Anodizing is different than regular Anodizing 16 years ago to the public while at SF. That's why I introduced HA with natural color (not black) first to be able to differentiate with color. hahaha. 
PVD coating on flashlights has been done very little due to their inherent cost factor and that's the truth if you understand the process.

Honestly, PKDL is my hobby which I enjoy very much and I make what I like since my consulting clients has different design goals.
Hopefully I have more people understand my babies' character and that would make me very happy. No I am NOT looking for making poop loads of $$$ anyday soon and that's not my current intent either.
I truly appreciates you all crazy people who spend hard earned bucks on my crazy products. Gratitude. 
Hey, I've gotta go do more consulting jobs so I can fund my hobby projects! 
Take care all and have fun.

Oops, Warning. This sucker gets really HOT really fast. Couldn't over-drive anymore! :green:


----------



## peter yetman (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Thanks PK, you have no idea how encouraging it is to have you take part in the discussions.
P


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



peter yetman said:


> Thanks PK, you have no idea how encouraging it is to have you take part in the discussions.
> P



This

And thanks for the gets hot tip.
Making note to self: carry gloves with the PR-1. lol

Folks, the Photon King builds stuff others may or may not try in a decade. So going in the PR-1 may seem kinda pricey. But it will still be ahead of the curve for years to come. 

His products won't change the channel (well maybe those 4sevens will), nor will it follow last weeks latest fashion.
But what it will do is provide durable cutting edge technology in a well designed platform that was made in a state of the art factory. And it's backed by PK himself.


----------



## marinemaster (Jun 2, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I am in definitely for the AAA. Any timeframe on the release date ?


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 2, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

^^ agreed.

More PR-1's arrived at Bullseye.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jun 2, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Nice looking light as expected. Looks tiny compared to the PK-FL2LE. As the packaging says 'Designed for cultivated expectations'. :thumbsup:

I'll pop a battery in and do some due diligence this evening after running some essential personal errands.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 2, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Forget everything you know about 1x 123 flashlights.
The PR-1 has arrived.





I wanted to do a thread about the PK Pocket Rocket vs Elzetta Alpha, but it would only take 3 words.
"Pocket Rocket wins"





It's unbelievably small





Here it is with a 1aaa microstream, a 1 aa HP1 and a 1aaa (old style) Key-Mate





With an FL2 and fivemega 18350.

Better yet...




A super simple 1aa Rayovac.


WOW!!





Shown with a pair of Tom Thumb style and a lipstick style 1aa.

To start I thwacked the lens. Feels like burely glass to me.

Then aimed it at a 5 blade table fan on medium. No PWM detected in high, medium or low. 
Nit pickers can read past here this time.
If you don't a white beam stop here...

Tail stander purists...stop here. 

Stuck it my pocket clipless. Well until you've handled it a while ya probably oughta use the clip. But...if it wears like the FL2 coating does then all the coating on those those cnc'd should begin to smooth away shortly. 
The ends of this one don't seem like they were meant for cutting meat in a pinch like the FL2.





Random photo. 

Switch is easily activated either on or momentary. I have no idea the time to wait for mode changes as I use momentary to cycle all my multi-setting lights.

On high, look out bad guys. On medium, it's pretty much what we're used to seeing on high in a light this small. Low is a very useful setting for general use.

You can overhand, underhand, cigar style or forefinger activate the switch comfortably. 

I think the bezel comes off but between cnc edges and chewed up fingers from reassembling a 70's Dynamo last night (with it's needle thin spring) my already sore fingers didn't put out much effort trying. 

A pair of o-rings sit side by side at both ends.





Note the pocket clip has anti-twist





This light got an orange peel. 


The hot spot is similar to the FL2 in that this aint no pencil beam. But unlike the Alpha it's not a wall of light. Should throw 75 yards easily.




If the spill were milk there's certainly enough to cry over. 

This latest masterpiece by PK Design Lab makes me glad to be a flashaholic.
Yes Ven, there'll be more added at some point.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I took the PR1 out for a night spin a little while ago. As expected from a small XM-L2 light it has a floody beam with a radial color gradient, yellowish in the center, slightly purple in the corona. Overall tint is good for a cool white LED to my eye.

Compared to the larger two cell lights of just a few years ago, it lives up to its Pocket Rocket name with a wall of light in a very tiny package.

As PK mentioned, it does get hot on high but seems to be thermally stable with a 3.7 volt RCR123A from a quick test on my desk. With a fresh Fenix RCR the PR1 ran for 44 minutes on high before suddenly cutting off, almost identical to the runtime with the same battery on a late model 200 lumen SureFire EB1. The light was warm but seemed to stabilize and quickly cool when picked up. The PR1 metal body is thin, more like the SureFire T1A Titan than the SF EB1 so there is not much thermal inertia it seems, that is probably why it seems to cool down fast when held. Also, perhaps the output is thermally throttled as well. The crenellations in the bezel let you know the light is on when it is stood on its head.

With other small bright CR123A lights like the 4Sevens Mini I always was afraid I'd drop the light somewhere inaccessible on an aircraft while the light was on high. It would be hard to explain to the boss why I diverted to Shemya after dropping the light behind the cockpit rudder pedals and watching it start to smoke. Maybe I'll just tell him that I was trying to find my hotel ballpoint pen under my seat.

Outside finish of the Pocket Rocket is nice with the CNC edges less aggressive than on its big brother the PK-FL2LE. I like to have a clip mainly for roll resistance but the PR1 is pretty stable on its side without the clip. Inside, the PR1 looks a lot like some other Chinese lights with green circuit boards and small solder blobs visible in the tailcap and head. As mentioned above, the light has double O-rings at both ends.

As with most PK designed lights, there is the patented lock out tailcap feature where loosening the tailcap slightly keeps the light from coming on, a nice feature with a hot little light that might get bumped on in a briefcase or backpack. And, loosening the head has the same effect, something to remember if the light doesn't work after a battery change (which can be done from either end on the PR1). I find the pushbutton switch on the Pocket Rocket to be pretty firm so hopefully accidental actuation won't be much of a problem.

I agree with bykfixer, no PWM that I can detect visually, unlike with some recent lights from PK's old company (the SF Sidekick and Titan-A for example).

The updated PK-PR1 spec sheet says the light has an AR coating on both sides the glass lens but I can't seem to see it unless it is a neutral tint.

I'm going to go back out and walk a couple of miles to a field where I often see deer late at night. I usually carry a SureFire T1A Titan or an HDS Rotary for stealth ambulation on a moonless night and a brighter light to see the animals. The PK-PR1 is much more floody than the SF EB1 or EB2 so I don't expect the same throw but it should light up the field well.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

^^ Agreed there's no visible 'purple' seen in the lens from any angle.
Maybe PK will share what kind of AR was used (unless it's another innovation that will be a secret for a while). 

Yesterday was a day I'd walked beside an asphalt paver in sweltering heat, so by the time the sun went down I was sawing logs. But tonight...after dark this baby will light up the neighbors yards. 

I noticed the yellow ring around the spot and figure the orange peel helped reduce the fried egg look of the beam. But I metered the camera in the previous pic in the previous post to showcase the spot vs spill without showing the slight yellow ring. It's nothing you'll see in real world use, but when wall hunting it's there.




Here is the yellow mentioned.

Right now it's in my pocket as a replacement to either a Coast HP1 Klarus P1A or Elzetta Alpha and has become a noticably absent lump vs carrying the other.
I'm pretty sure if the need arises to shine this in a cavity while competing with daylighty direct sunshine this will do the trick.





From 5' in sunlight





3' with the mid day sun at my back.

More later.


----------



## teak (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I'm going to have to get one!


----------



## ven (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

 Congrats mr fixer & vox, stunning little light!! Really like the size/look of this pocket beast

I still await more pics of the light and outdoor


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Yesterday was a day I'd walked beside an asphalt paver in sweltering heat, so by the time the sun went down I was sawing logs. But tonight...after dark this baby will light up the neighbors yards.
> 
> ...3' with the mid day sun at my back.



Looks like you are back at the job site in the second picture with your reflective vest and hardhat. I wear one of those vests when walking on a dark country road late at night to give the occasional drivers a heads up.

Late last night I didn't see any deer and there was a radiation fog beginning to form over the field where they sometimes roam. The PK-PR1 gave a nice conical beam in the mist with a smooth central hotspot.

I do like the fact that the Pocket Rocket comes on in high by default. In those rare cases where you need to check out a noise or something lurking in the shadows you have instant brilliance (not the same kind you get drinking beer in front of a keyboard ). Also, the other levels on the PR1 are very usefully spaced in my opinion.

For most of the past year I've been carrying a SureFire EB1 or EB2. They are great little spotlights to view game in the woods but the 5 lumen low with the tight hotspot is not as good as the wider beam on the PK-PR1 for walking up stairs or searching for a late night beverage while not waking the wife.

That little silver colored metal ring with the three tabs in the head of the flashlight looks familiar. Wasn't there a Nitecore or HDS light years ago that had a similar ring that was loose and sat on top of the battery? The strong spring in the PR1 tailcap pushes the battery firmly into the metal tabs in the head and I don't detect any uncommanded mode changes when the light is bumped.



teak said:


> I'm going to have to get one!



I think this a great state of the art light at an appealing price point. It is arguably small enough (roughly the same size as a SureFire T1A Titan with a clip and larger head) to be a keychain light.

I look forward to seeing the AAA PK-PL2. And the blue PK-PR1. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger Sully (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I received mine yesterday and I'm loving it! I haven't needed it on high yet. The medium is high enough for a light this size and the low is more than enough for general use indoors.


----------



## pk (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Forget everything you know about 1x 123 flashlights.
> The PR-1 has arrived.
> 
> If you don't a white beam stop here...
> ...


Love your precise simple estimate, judgement, and statements. 
Other optic options has been explored, but I found current reflector (Focal length VS Diameter) is just right for this small general use light in my opinion. enough flood yet has a decent center spot for little distance projection.
Don't get me wrong, I do appreciate complete 100% flood beam too, and some application needs pencil beam as well, but they all have limited applications and not for everyday casual yet functional usages.
As you all know, design is all about "Compromise", unlike some companies' bogus claim "NO COMPROMISE" for their motto.







Thank you for great comparison images and beamshots. :twothumbs


----------



## marinemaster (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I like the reflector second from the right. 
PK any chance of a 1xAA in small form factor ? to be honest I liked the form factor of L3 L10 but it has been totally unreliable. Even something along the lines of Arc AA (not AAA) some twisty of some kind 2 or 3 levels would be good. [emoji1]


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Me too on the second from the right reflector. It's like a 1970's version of orange peel.




(An updated ole Rayovac Industrial) 

But then again that far left one has that whole 100 year old look to it..




Fine map reader, but 450 lumens would be just a little too bright for that. 


After another sweltering day of paving...but my goal was night pix...
Then my son came over to show me pix of the cruise he just got back from. It was great to see him grin ear to ear and hear the tales, yet at pic #459 of oh, maybe 850 I was starting to get antsee...see I hadn't taken the rocket out after dark.

I excused myself briefly (under the guise of having a cigarette outside) and snapped a few pix.




Obligitory wall shot from 15'.
Nice compromise sir!!




Obligitory 100 yard away garage in distance pic.
Pencil beam would light it better but...




Neighbors house 50 yards away.
40 days/40 nights flood and lots of throw too.
Again I say "nice compromise". 




About 75 yards to that tree.
That eh-hem looks like a tree with this light.
CRI and all that? Got me, but life at 50-75 yards looks like it should color wise. 


When I returned my son knew by the grin on my face I'd been playing with the new PK light. But he was cool about it as he went on showing pix of palm trees, clouds and lizards.




After carrying it in a pocket clipless, mingling with this stuff it was hardly noticed. Yet easy to find when reaching in for it.

Being this one isn't noted as a 'limited edition' I don't have that urge to pamper it, nor shelve it between uses. If it falls in a storm drain I'll certainly fish it out. Yet when that first initial drop occurs there won't be baited breath until seeing how bad it got damaged.
Heck if it weren't so dang small I'd drill a hole in the tail cap and add a lanyard. Almost did as a matter of fact, but remembered I don't do lanyards on pocket lights.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 5, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Day 4 with the amazing PR-1.

PK, I'm glad you went with a sorta FL2 look to pocket rocket #1. 
It evokes a sense of past (6P), present (FL2) and future (tiny darkness killer) all in one. 

Not long ago 


This was a pocket rocket in my world.
9 LED arranged in a circle of bright purple awesomeness that glowed in the dark when the lights went out. 

Knowing I'm supposed to be all grown up, this thing brings out the Toys R Us kid in me like Christmas mornings of long ago. Every so often I stare at the shrunken 2 cell and ponder "is it really that bright?"... turn it to a wall, activate the switch and "yup, it's that bright"...

While it sits next to a jewel thief light I use to inspect old flashlight innerds I cannot help but think "this is the future of flashlights, the future is now"
(Star Trek theme plays in background)





I see 1-7 in this one. lol. 
1 set of smooth diamonds on the tailcap
2 matching antiroll rings
3 raised areas at both ends (bezel and tailcap)
4 flat spots
5 rows of diamonds in the tailcap
6 rows of diamonds in the raised areas next to the flat spots
7 raised areas in the anti roll portion. 

I saw #10 & 12 used but not 8,9, or 11 (yet).


----------



## cnequipment (Jun 6, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

looks good !
what is the price ?


----------



## pk (Jun 6, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

For some of you flashaholics like me like to MOD all things.
Here is Pocket Rocket exploded view for your information.






Also, my products has weird effects of "Small Giant" illusion. Yeah, picture looks bigger than actual product illusion.
So, here is size comparison photo for you to feel reality. Much smaller and lighter than it's old brother "E1x".






And, Pocket Rocket has same bezel diameter as SF "E" series, so you can use all of accessories as well.





Enjoy it~


----------



## pk (Jun 6, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Roger Sully said:


> I received mine yesterday and I'm loving it! I haven't needed it on high yet. The medium is high enough for a light this size and the low is more than enough for general use indoors.


Sir Roger,
Didn't your doctor advised you to avoid over exposure to Photon Radiation? :shakehead
Good to see you back in action! :twothumbs


----------



## pk (Jun 6, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



marinemaster said:


> I like the reflector second from the right.
> PK any chance of a 1xAA in small form factor ? to be honest I liked the form factor of L3 L10 but it has been totally unreliable. Even something along the lines of Arc AA (not AAA) some twisty of some kind 2 or 3 levels would be good. [emoji1]


That's work in process:
http://pkdesignlab.com/Spec/PK-PL2 spec.pdf
I am sure will have another thread on that separately.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 6, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Looking at the middle pic in post 67 it is surprising how *big* the upcoming PL-2 is.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jun 6, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



pk said:


> And, Pocket Rocket has same bezel diameter as SF "E" series, so you can use all of accessories as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just to confirm PK, you mean the E series accessories that fit on the bezel, right? For example, the Z68 tailcap doesn't seem to work with the PK-PR1.


----------



## pk (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Just to confirm PK, you mean the E series accessories that fit on the bezel, right? For example, the Z68 tailcap doesn't seem to work with the PK-PR1.[/QUOTI
> I am sorry, I misleaded you. Only compatible with E series is Bezel size. so you can use filters and covers.
> Body front and tailcap threads are different then E series. One reason is to access battery from behind.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Thanks for the clarification PK, I really am enjoying this latest light! :thumbsup:


----------



## gottawearshades (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Does this light have mode memory?


----------



## pk (Jun 9, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



gottawearshades said:


> Does this light have mode memory?


High, mid, and low. First high beam then after 2 seconds or so, it will reset to High mode again wherever you turned it off.


----------



## gottawearshades (Jun 9, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Thanks.


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 9, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Looking at the middle pic in post 67 it is surprising how big the upcoming *PL-2* is.



That one's tailcap will be the same correct- switch boot now taller than the shroud edge?


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 9, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

PL-2 is a twisty head. It's the rainbow (ti version) light to the right of the mentioned pic.

The PR-1 does not tail stand.


----------



## pk (Jun 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Looking at the middle pic in post 67 it is surprising how *big* the upcoming PL-2 is.


Well, what can I say. May I say that it is what it is?
Most light sizes are dictated by battery size for sure. Please see how AAA battery is thinner but longer than CR123 cell for your reference.
I am sure one can make even shorter, but I think it's short enough and perhaps we should concentrate more into performance, craftsmanship, beauty? just a penny thought..
But I post this photo for your own judgement.





Anyway, are you implying that you wish to see push switch behind on PL2?


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



pk said:


> Well, what can I say. May I say that it is what it is?
> Most light sizes are dictated by battery size for sure. Please see how AAA battery is thinner but longer than CR123 cell for your reference.
> I am sure one can make even shorter, but I think it's short enough and perhaps we should concentrate more into performance, craftsmanship, beauty? just a penny thought..
> But I post this photo for your own judgement.
> ...



A weak attempt at humor while remarking just how small the PR-1 is...so small it makes a 1aaa look big.

I want a PL-2 just like you built it. Tailcap switches on 1aaa can be annoying. So I'm looking forward to trying out your way of turning it on and off...




Seems like the PL-2 may be like the striped one. But the striped one twists from the rear.


----------



## pk (Jun 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> A weak attempt at humor while remarking just how small the PR-1 is...so small it makes a 1aaa look big.
> I want a PL-2 just like you built it. Tailcap switches on 1aaa can be annoying. So I'm looking forward to trying out your way of turning it on and off...
> Seems like the PL-2 may be like the striped one. But the striped one twists from the rear.


Bykfixer, 
I really wish I can speak/write English as well as you can. So smooth and comfort.. I don't have that talent. I envy you.

But, i don't like you stealing my idea of tailcap switchings propaganda..
I know it has been done much before, but I wanted to the one who re-introduce/propagate as a new poop... :devil:
hahahha. too late now.


----------



## lightlover (Jun 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



pk said:


> Bykfixer,
> I really wish I can speak/write English as well as you can. So smooth and comfort.. I don't have that talent. I envy you. ......................................
> ///////////////////////



Naw pk,

byxfizer has a way with words - FACT!" 
(... ""Boing, there it went" still amuses me, mohths later ...)

But pk, you do too = in your own way - I've never felt had to ask you to repeat you good self to understand! 

Two Communicators ...

[ Of course, one of them is Korean ...)


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



pk said:


> Bykfixer,
> I really wish I can speak/write English as well as you can. So smooth and comfort.. I don't have that talent. I envy you.
> 
> But, i don't like you stealing my idea of tailcap switchings propaganda..
> ...



Oops!, 
Sometimes my alligator mouth over rides my canary brain. I talk too much.
Bill Utleys book has taught me a lot. 
But I feel pretty certain that anything coming out of PK Design Lab will be something never done before, at least on the level you acheive. 

But I thought the PL-2 was a twister at the lens end.
What I meant by annoying tail cap switch was the tiny button kind like the microstream uses. Fingertip required and if wearing gloves? Forget about turning it on. 





lightlover said:


> Naw pk,
> 
> byxfizer has a way with words - FACT!"
> (... ""Boing, there it went" still amuses me, mohths later ...)
> ...



I suppose it has more to do with being light years ahead of everybody in terms of ideas more than the Korean accent that makes folks go "huh?" 
Einstein spoke well, yet few understood what he was saying. 
Regarding the gift of gab;
I grew up around and have worked with lots of people who use colorful phrases to make their point. I guess some of that rubbed off. 
As a lad I used to sit and watch old fellas sitting on benches at a local shopping center tell stories to each other. Have also worked with some great story tellers over the last 3 decades.



Ok so now I'm completely confused. About what? 
I dunno. But I think it's a good time to sit back and watch for a while.
Now that it's dark out I think I'll go shine the PR-1 at some neighbors light sensing porch lights to watch them turn off. lol 
(They're used to it from me and good sports about it)


----------



## yowzer (Jun 15, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I got this light in the mail today. I don't think I've ever described a flashlight as "adorably cute" before...


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Week 2 of 2 pocket torture test resumed.
Week 1 showed good results.
PVD is good stuff. And the glass lens is scratch free. 

Geez Louise I missed this little dude during the 100% incan for a week challenge.


----------



## Kid9P (Jun 21, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Any US dealers selling these?


----------



## pk (Jun 21, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Week 2 of 2 pocket torture test resumed.
> Week 1 showed good results.
> PVD is good stuff. And the glass lens is scratch free.
> 
> Geez Louise I missed this little dude during the 100% incan for a week challenge.


All HARD finishes are pretty vulnerable to sharp edges. Despite Pocket Rocket went thru tumble deburr process (that's little difference between FL2LE) before PVD, it has still many edges and IT will wear out.
Hope it is acceptable for all.
There is NO ABSOLUTE finish that don't wear.. even Diamond gets wear and scratches.


----------



## pk (Jun 21, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Kid9P said:


> Any US dealers selling these?


Plz try Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_...f&rh=p_4:PK+Design+Lab&ie=UTF8&qid=1464148838


----------



## pk (Jun 21, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



lightlover said:


> Naw pk,
> byxfizer has a way with words - FACT!"
> (... ""Boing, there it went" still amuses me, mohths later ...)
> But pk, you do too = in your own way - I've never felt had to ask you to repeat you good self to understand!
> ...


Funny man you are..
As you've putted:
my command of English isn’t perfect!
(I’m reasonably good in 4-5 languages, but not a master of any of them, especially in writing… )
Imperfect man I am..


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 21, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Your flashlights speak perfectly in all languages.

The universal translation for wow, Wow, WOW!!!


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 21, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



pk said:


> All HARD finishes are pretty vulnerable to sharp edges. Despite Pocket Rocket went thru tumble deburr process (that's little difference between FL2LE) before PVD, it has still many edges and IT will wear out.
> Hope it is acceptable for all.
> There is NO ABSOLUTE finish that don't wear.. even Diamond gets wear and scratches.



So if I recall correct the FL-2 only got a chemical wash to preserve cnc edges as much as possible?

Did the PR-1 get that _and_ a deburr tumble? Or just a tumble?
Edges on the PR-1 are seemingly just as perfect like as cnc gives but not quite as sharp. 

Is that from the PVD coating perhaps? Or perhaps the 'tumble' process?


----------



## pk (Jun 21, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> So if I recall correct the FL-2 only got a chemical wash to preserve cnc edges as much as possible?
> Did the PR-1 get that _and_ a deburr tumble? Or just a tumble?
> Edges on the PR-1 are seemingly just as perfect like as cnc gives but not quite as sharp.
> You are correct.
> ...


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 21, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Yes, understood perfectly.

Quite involved process. 

Thanks for explaining.


----------



## lightlover (Jun 21, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

pk,
당신이 내 글을 읽고 있다면, 당신은 매우 지루합니다 ...


----------



## pk (Jun 21, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



lightlover said:


> pk,
> 당신이 내 글을 읽고 있다면, 당신은 매우 지루합니다 ...


What? Are you saying that I am full of poop? Hahaha. 
Seriously, they(all my Korean associates) said my Korean is like kindergarten level. So I speak English when I do any presentations in Korea.
I am a person in generation of lost in translation and transition. 

Ok, back to PR1.
I do and would appreciate any constructive criticism and that will be very important for next batch, or series, or new generation of Pocket Rocket.
TIA


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Hi PK,
I got my PK Knight and PK PR1 within a couple days of each other. Love them both for different reasons. The PR1 has everything I loved in the PK-FL2LE in a much smaller package. The PK Knight is even smaller in size but incredibly powerful in a design that is somewhere between art and science fiction( I think DaVinci would approve wholeheartedly)-I sure love it! 

This leads me to my real question(slightly off topic, my apologies): How soon will the PK-PL2 be available for sale, and will it be offered through Amazon as well? The PK Knight is perfect for an inconspicuous package that delivers King size power-now I need to buy both Paladins because their finishes are so perfect I would not be satisfied until I have both...I had back surgery a couple weeks ago(so I have more time to research and study new products), and at the same time there have been a number of new and excellent lights that are just begging me to try them....

In regards to your request for constructive criticism: I will be glad to share, if and when I find something to bring up...so far the pocket rocket and PK Knight are both living up to/ or exceeding my expectations remarkably well! Thanks again for your CPF participation-it is really cool to learn of why a design is the way it is, the reason for a particular finish like PVD, and to be able to get real time feedback should any issues arise...
Although I may be a little crazy, I am a longtime fan and a lifetime customer...


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

OK, one thought for the pocket rocket-what about the choice of three tail caps-standard, tail stand/shroud option or magnetic(the latter would change the user interface from switch to twisty). Just a thought...perhaps even a fourth option for a pressure switch if used in conjunction with a hand gun....


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

^^ Neat. This light screams "clamp me to a Reuger"


How about a run where the silver plating is revealed? That would be like a 1916 version of a 2016 flashlight...PK flashback series.

And include a PKDL sticker with each light please.


----------



## yowzer (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



pk said:


> Ok, back to PR1.
> I do and would appreciate any constructive criticism and that will be very important for next batch, or series, or new generation of Pocket Rocket.



I'd like a neutral or warm tint - 6500k is way too cool (why is a higher temperature called cooler?) for my taste. Turning on in low first would be nice. And, of course, how can it be a spiritual successor to the E1 series without a TIR optic? [emoji48]


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I'd also go for the tailstand switch cap. On the Surefire E series lights I find the Z68 tailcap to be very useful.


----------



## lightlover (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> ............ How about a run where the silver plating is revealed? .....



WoW! Good one bykfixer!

I like the black PVD, but a Silver (Nickel) PR1 would look real fine. 
(Slightly cheaper to produce too?)

Yeah, a Nickel plate finish = very cool.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 23, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

^^ Thanks lightlover.
Kinda 'shades' of a fabeled gunmetal 6P... with a time warp all the way back to those early flashlight days. 


Last day of the pocket carry torture test.

The PVD has passed with flying colors thus far.
As this is typed I'm in the midst of a thunderstorm. Needless to say there won't be much walking around for the next couple of hours as this storm is a big ole slow mover. 

So I'll close it this morning by saying this.
With the exception of a few tiny nicks on sharp edges nothing else is showing any wear at all.


This is the only visible nick and was caused when I took a pocket knife to that sharp edge to see if I could chip it. 




Now this light is a daily so over time being carried in a pocket with coins, clippers and cutters.... at some point wear will set in. Any coating will. Especially when applied at a nearly razer thin layer over cnc'd edges (read perfect right angles).
But for folks not familiar with a PVD coating, rest assured it's pretty dang durable.

Another winner here by PKDL who as history shows will go way out on the perverbial limb and build us innovative products never attempted (or even thought of) before.

Thank you PK.


----------



## pk (Jun 30, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Hi Crazyeddiethefirst,
First of all, I wish your speedy recovery from your surgery.

I really _DO_ appreciate your continued supports.
Here are some answers to your questions.

PK-PL2 is being assembled as we speaking. hopefully it can be shipped and registered to Amazon system within a month or so.. but, that's not in my control. oh well.
Also, this is final version of spec as of today. It may need to change in future as requirement arises.
But, be advised, this little sucker gets really hot!
But, then again how fast time and technology changed so fast that we can have 100 lumens of photon out of AAA battery! I remember we have amazing 60 lumens out of surefire 6P flashlight and everyone was swear by it back then... hahaha 













My idol DaVinci?
A Scientist, Engineer, and an Artist. the true renaissance man he was!
I am truly humbled that you put DaVinci and pk in same sentence. Thank you.
BTW, all my work office wall frames are DaVinci sketches.. kkk

OK, back to Pocket Rocket.
You and my _SERIOUS_ advisor keep telling me about TAIL STAND (vertical stand) and I finally decided to make one.
My _SERIOUS_ advisor have been calling me almost everyday about TAIL STAND. I had to stop him by making one.
(he works for me for free, but I have no idea on his phone bills since he is calling from UK. oops. I think he need a real job that pays..)
And he think I am an idiot to do PVD coating over Nickel plating, cuz he think Nickel finish is good enough.
Well, it's variation and my LEGO concept as always.
Also, new longer Bezel(head) for deeper reflector that can throw beam to longer distance version as well.
Twisty, rare-earth magnetic, and/or tape-switch can be explored later. it's definitely on the family map, but not so immediate plan.
Yes, these optional items will be available thru Amazon for sure, whenever that is..







anyway, you need to recover yourself first to play!
Get well soon.


----------



## pk (Jun 30, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



yowzer said:


> I got this light in the mail today. I don't think I've ever described a flashlight as "adorably cute" before...


That's what she said about me! "adorably cute"! :sick2:
I thank you for your kind compliment Sir.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jun 30, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Glad to hear there will be tailstanding options on the Pocket Rocket. :thumbsup:

I'm out for a visit with the in-laws in the great state of Texas. They love the little PK-PR1. I'd buy them a few lights but I know from past experience with the SureFire EB-1 that they will put the light in a drawer when they see how much a CR-123A battery is at the supermarket.

Maybe the PK-PL2 would be a more appreciated gift for my wife's tribe...


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 30, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

PK, 
I see the in the brochure Ti02 PL-2 is a tad higher priced than the BK.
But...how much is the SV one going to be? 
That'll likely be my first one, then black, and a Ti02 for the wife. 

Can't wait to LEGO the PR-1. Thanks o-_SERIOUS _advisor.
Yessssssss


----------



## pk (Jun 30, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Glad to hear there will be tailstanding options on the Pocket Rocket. :thumbsup:
> I'm out for a visit with the in-laws in the great state of Texas. They love the little PK-PR1. I'd buy them a few lights but I know from past experience with the SureFire EB-1 that they will put the light in a drawer when they see how much a CR-123A battery is at the supermarket.
> Maybe the PK-PL2 would be a more appreciated gift for my wife's tribe...


We know we can use RCR123 for rechargeable. but It is nor readily available and CR123 is getting harder to purchase.
Yes, I agree AAA option is much more convenient for most people. 
On that note, I need to make PR1 that is USB charging version as well. that way, no need to change battery.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

^^ sounds like by Christmas list for santa will include PR-1 parts and usb chargeable PR-1. 

Week 3 of the pocket torture..
I noted the PR-1 has defined, grippy surfaces but has not been mean to my dress pants pockets at all.
And the pvd continues to hold up well. 

I'm using this one more than the Microstream that rides in the opposite side pocket. Quick momentary to medium or to low is easy enough and becoming a programmed motion. Yet I'm glad it starts on high... as it is used more outside in the daytime than indoors or at night. 
So the 420 lumens are pretty handy. 

Thanks to the PR-1 the FL-2 is getting way more shelf time. 

Still checking Bulls Eye World weekly for the PL-2.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Hey PK, I just realized the brilliance in the clip design-it works both ways without touching it. How many other hidden attributes for us to find? I finally have both Knight and Paladin and love everything you packed into such a tiny package. Thanks for continually improving and expanding the capabilities of lights! Good things really do come in small packages...


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

^^ Eddie, do you have an FL-2? 
If you liked the 6P, think PR-1 in a 6P size, add 200% [email protected]## for about $10 more at Bullseye World. 
Still a few left. 




FL-2 is the bottom one.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

How does one get the new tailstanding variant?


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jul 8, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> ^^ Eddie, do you have an FL-2?
> If you liked the 6P, think PR-1 in a 6P size, add 200% [email protected]## for about $10 more at Bullseye World.
> Still a few left.
> 
> ...



I first tried out the Fl-2 on a pass around and bought one shortly there after-I think I would call it closer to an E2E than 6P. When I first saw pictures I was undecided, but as soon as I wrapped my hand around it I was in love. Have you tried the PK/Four Sevens collaboration of the Knight/Paladin? Think half the size of the PR-1 with a transformer body than can be reconfigured from art to a tiny lethal "that's gonna leave a mark" attitude. The Knight is black, and the two titaniums are polished or blue PVD. I love them both and parts are interchangeable...still need one more to complete the set...


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 8, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> I first tried out the Fl-2 on a pass around and bought one shortly there after-I think I would call it closer to an E2E than 6P. When I first saw pictures I was undecided, but as soon as I wrapped my hand around it I was in love. Have you tried the PK/Four Sevens collaboration of the Knight/Paladin? Think half the size of the PR-1 with a transformer body than can be reconfigured from art to a tiny lethal "that's gonna leave a mark" attitude. The Knight is black, and the two titaniums are polished or blue PVD. I love them both and parts are interchangeable...still need one more to complete the set...



I looked, and looked, and looked, and looked and looked again at the knight and paladin. Especially the knight. But just couldn't get my mind around the user interface. (No offense 47 or PK, just not for me)
But I did opt for a couple of the Warrior 2's he did for PowerTac.

If/when you get the whole set Eddie perhaps you'll consider telling us about them in the "pk products thread" in the collectors section. 


While bored at work yesterday I took the head off the PR-1 to check for pocket lint/dust intrusion.
Nada, none had begun to creep inside. Same with the tailcap. Working on road construction is a dusty enviornment at times. That has had an effect on some other lights I've pocket carried prior to the PR-1. But the ick has stayed completely outside of the body at both ends.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I'd love to participate in a PK thread, but there are so many others who have awesome PK light collections from back in the (SD)day to present, my collection is rather humble. I did pick up one of every size when he did the foray into AAA/AA Lights with the Icon Series of lights. When I get the last Paladin and the PL2 then I can get started. Chance is thinking of putting together a new Four Sevens Display thread (the PK/Four Sevens collaborations are really a nice piece of functional art)...it might take me a little
Time since I bought The Knight, Blue PVD Paladin, a bead blasted Titanium Mini, a Sigma 18650 custom and a Titanium Firefly custom plus a few more small lights all in last couple of weeks(did I mention I was not working due to surgery too)? Ah the joys of a good addiction
To Flashlights!


----------



## Danielsan (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I like the little AAA light in black pvd. Is this available at amazon europe or where can ppl buy those in europe?


----------



## pk (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



yowzer said:


> I'd like a neutral or warm tint - 6500k is way too cool (why is a higher temperature called cooler?) for my taste. Turning on in low first would be nice. And, of course, how can it be a spiritual successor to the E1 series without a TIR optic? [emoji48]



Color temperature:
I've talked so many years with so many people and it seems that it (color temp) is like a fashions.
Then again - "fashions" exist in everything. right?

Yes, warmer candle/incandescent light produces warm color and it gives you good red color spectrum, etc. But it also do NOT give you maximumbrightness, of_and _cool light.
When LED light came out first time, everybody dumped incandescent yellowish lighting products and changed to LED, but now they saying they want warm color. Fashion!
Photography or food industry, those area DO need a full spectrum of color and LED is NOT a good choice of illumination source.
I think I need to understand your application and I can understand better. Could you please explain more?
(example: a police officer or a solder just want to see clearly a subject has a gun or knife on his hand at such a distance. not a warm feeling at that moment of time)

Switching:
Yes, I've thought about that sequence (High first and med, low)thousands time. Perhaps, for normal people use it is correct to start with LOW beam.
But, marketing guys tell me that they want to see HIGH first to impress customer. and so as Tactical guys saying same thing.. But, I agree with you that general user should have a light that start with LOW beam first.

Reflector VS. TIR:
It seems SureFire marketing is working well. (For their specific needs)People trying to brainwash you that TIR is new tech and it is best since you have not seen this kind optic with incandescent bulb.

I do not understand why do you think TIR is better than reflector.
TIR do have it's own advantages like smaller diameter can get you more distance beam projection due to center Bi-convex LENS portion.
But, Pocket Rocket category light is not about throw distance beam.
Also, FYI, all TIR is not created equal. different polymer material makes different performance, not to mention coating of it.
BTW, Did you know molded TIR is cheaper than reflector? of course they don't talk about that.

Did you ask WHY it is "successor to the E1 series"?
You use it both at same time, then you will understand WHY. If not convinced after you experience it, Then I will accept that you are right. It is NOT successor.
But, I am confident you will choose new Pocrocket over older brother E1x in many ways. well, hopefully..
They are both of my babies and I love them all. But you will know which one you want to carry when you have both options.
Time changes and progress continues. Nothing wrong with younger brother is better than older brother.
But I do respect your compassion and loyalty for SF brand. Good for you.


----------



## pk (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> ^^ Neat. This light screams "clamp me to a Reuger"
> How about a run where the silver plating is revealed? That would be like a 1916 version of a 2016 flashlight...PK flashback series.
> And include a PKDL sticker with each light please.


"clamp me to a Reuger"? I have no idea what you are talking about. 
Didn't like old sticker (looks & feels too cheap), working on improved version.



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Glad to hear there will be tailstanding options on the Pocket Rocket. :thumbsup:
> I'm out for a visit with the in-laws in the great state of Texas. They love the little PK-PR1. I'd buy them a few lights but I know from past experience with the SureFire EB-1 that they will put the light in a drawer when they see how much a CR-123A battery is at the supermarket.
> Maybe the PK-PL2 would be a more appreciated gift for my wife's tribe...


Tailstand Prototype has been made and will go thru more testings.
https://www.pkdesignlab.com/images/web use images/pk pR1-new tailcap.jpg

I agree with your better half that more peoples are staying away from CR123 these days. (RCR123 works really well, if you can get em and charger)
It seems people prefer aa/aaa or just simple USB charging Li batteries.




Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Hey PK, I just realized the brilliance in the clip design-it works both ways without touching it. How many other hidden attributes for us to find? I finally have both Knight and Paladin and love everything you packed into such a tiny package. Thanks for continually improving and expanding the capabilities of lights! Good things really do come in small packages...


Definitely, smaller the better.




leon2245 said:


> How does one get the new tailstanding variant?


Will announce here when it gets available.




Danielsan said:


> I like the little AAA light in black pvd. Is this available at amazon europe or where can ppl buy those in europe?


Bullseye sells thru Amazon and Ebay for international shipping customers.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

PK, I did not want to complain about your old sticker... but will not disagree with your comment about it. lol. I was just happy to have a PKDL sticker.

I'd vote for a stick die-cast "PK" logo sticker. The kind you put on say glass, then rub it with a coin to make it stick.... but would be happy with whatever you come up with. 

Reuger: 
I have a neighbor with a Reuger 25 caliber pistol. It's about the size of the average adult males hand. When he saw my PR-1 for the first time he asked "where can I get a pistol mount for that?" 

My favorite 'Reuger' is a 22 caliber marksman pistol that is accurate about the same distance as your PR-1 would cause a bad guy to see spots. 

A friend of mine has a Rueger 40 caliber with a 6P clamped to it. 

That's what I meant by clamp it to a Rueger...

Still checking bulls eye world every few days for the PL-2....


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Reuger:
> I have a neighbor with a Reuger 25 caliber pistol. It's about the size of the average adult males hand. When he saw my PR-1 for the first time he asked "where can I get a pistol mount for that?"
> 
> My favorite 'Reuger' is a 22 caliber marksman pistol that is accurate about the same distance as your PR-1 would cause a bad guy to see spots.
> ...



Is it possible you mean 'Ruger' instead of 'Reuger' or 'Rueger'? 

See: http://www.ruger.com/


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Is it possible you mean 'Ruger' instead of 'Reuger' or 'Rueger'?
> 
> See: http://www.ruger.com/



Thanks. I knew the "e" was silent. But did not know it was invisible as well.


----------



## Danielsan (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Why the little AAA light has an lets say older generation xpg R5 ? Would be nice to see a xpg3 emitter inside. 

I also think an EDC light should start on low and i even love moonlight modes in flashlights. 

Now more and more die cast flashlights appearing on the market like the nitecore EC4S or the little on the road M3. Does that really mean those lights are casted instead of cnc milled? I wasnt able to tell a difference between an Olight S10 and the die casted on the road M3. I love cnc machined lights with kind of sharper edges and in case of the Nitecore EC4S you can totally see its die casted, it has a molding line i think. Is there a shape that cant be done with die casting, like long heat fins etc.. ..?

the shipping to europe does not work when i order a PK pocket rocket at amazon.com
* Sorry, this item can't be shipped to your selected address. *Learn more*. You may either change the shipping address or delete the item from your order. You can also see if this item is available to ship to your address from *another seller*. *


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Hey PK,
I realize people's choices in UI will be as varied as opinions on anything, and I may display my ignorance about electronics, but has anyone ever introduced a light that has the ability to reverse modes? Turbo-hi-med-low-ML OR ML-low-med-hi-Turbo? Thanks!


----------



## Gadgetman7 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

The Surefire Sidekick and some new Foursevens lights will. I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jul 15, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Clarification on my previous post: besides using a fully programmable driver, is there a light that can simply "toggle" the direction desired moonlight-low-med-high vs high-med-low-moonlight?


----------



## pk (Jul 15, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Clarification on my previous post: besides using a fully programmable driver, is there a light that can simply "toggle" the direction desired moonlight-low-med-high vs high-med-low-moonlight?


I don't know how to do that electronically without Programmable Driver and have not seen one yet. But, that would be really nice option if I can make it.
But the other hand, I can make that option possible via mechanical steps, but I am not sure that would be justifiable for the cost and size of device..


----------



## DK Demand Lab (Jul 17, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I want to quietly ask a technical question.

Hours ago, I opened my PR-1 and took out the clip for the first time to see how it would look without it. (Looks good)
Without the clip, it only gives me only one mode (max) instead of the three different modes: max-mid-low. Other than that, everything seems fine. I guess it's now on "tactical mode" right now without the clip.
If I put the click back on and close the bezel all the way, it does not turn on at all. When I twist the bezel a little loose, the light comes back on but the light does not seem "stable." It kinda blinks/strobes. Also, since the bezel is a little loose tightened, it gets easily twisted, and therefore; the light gets turned off easily.
I repeated between the two bezel tightness, results were the same.
Did I just make a mistake on my PR-1 today?

So if I put my question in a few words; how do I turn it back to the "default/original" setting with the three modes (with the bezel "closed" all the way)?
Can it be the tailcap switch wearing out due to my over usage? (EDC'ing it 24-7).

I appreciate any advice in advance.


----------



## pk (Jul 17, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



DK Demand Lab said:


> I want to quietly ask a technical question.
> 
> Hours ago, I opened my PR-1 and took out the clip for the first time to see how it would look without it. (Looks good)
> Without the clip, it only gives me only one mode (max) instead of the three different modes: max-mid-low. Other than that, everything seems fine. I guess it's now on "tactical mode" right now without the clip.
> ...


This is not normal behavior of PR1 and never heard of this kinds of problem yet.
I need to dissect it to see what happened to it.
It does not sounds like a switch issue, it sounds like something went wrong with Circuit(PCB).
Please email me at [email protected] and will take care of you.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 17, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

DK, I removed my clip right off and it works normal with or without it.
But a pocket light is subjected to tortures like no others...dust n dirt. 

Did you try a different battery? What battery are you using? Rechargeable? 

Could it be some pocket lint in gaps between the bezel and body got inside the light when you took it apart? Try cleaning the threads with an old toothbrush. 

Mine is loaded with pocket junk in gaps between the parts of the light, so before I take it apart it gets a blast of air to keep any of that stuff from getting onto the threads. So far the cnc machined components and o-rings PK chose are keeping the inside hospital clean by keeping all that junk on the outside.




See the build up?


DK, soundz like the man himself PK is going to perform an open heart surgery on your light.


----------



## DK Demand Lab (Jul 22, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> DK, I removed my clip right off and it works normal with or without it.
> But a pocket light is subjected to tortures like no others...dust n dirt.
> 
> Did you try a different battery? What battery are you using? Rechargeable?
> ...



Thank you very much for your through explanation and help.
I use SF CRA123A batteries. I tried with brand new SF batteries and returned with the same result.
I don't know if I did a good job but I tried to be really careful with dusts and other foreign materials from coming into my PR-1.
I agree with you, I EDC my PR-1 literally 24-7 and it often gets exposed to dusts and dirt XD 

Yes, the man himself PK is going to perform an open heart surgery on my light.

Thank you for the great picture. It helps a lot!


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 22, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

That would be sweet, I'd love a clip less single high mode version. But sounds like that's not the norm.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 22, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



DK Demand Lab said:


> Thank you very much for your through explanation and help.
> I use SF CRA123A batteries. I tried with brand new SF batteries and returned with the same result.
> I don't know if I did a good job but I tried to be really careful with dusts and other foreign materials from coming into my PR-1.
> I agree with you, I EDC my PR-1 literally 24-7 and it often gets exposed to dusts and dirt XD
> ...



Man that's great. It's a rare thing when a ceo chimes in and keeps us updated. 

I have a feeling PK wants to know what went wrong _as much as you_ do. Being that the PR-1 involves forward thinking I'm certain he wants to figure out if yours is an isolated thing or if the next batch needs to have a tweak before shipment.

(Edit: So far mine is running normal; end edit)


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jul 22, 2016)

*Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I too am so appreciative of PK, David Chow, and any of the inventors, designers and also the customer service reps of both the manufacturers and vendors who are active on this site. I sincerely believe that is one of the reasons for the rapid pace with which the technology in our passion is evolving. Not to beat our own drum, but in a sense we are a beta test group several thousand strong with the diversity of someone who only wants a light to turn on and off to the person who wants to program their light for mission parameters on a weekly basis.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jul 22, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I now have a dilemma...one I face fairly often: which lights do I EDC today? Like a lot of other CPF'rs, the steady stream of new lights is always calling. Yet I need to carry and use a light enough to learn its intricacies and level of dependability. The dependability, as well as becoming comfortable with the runtime for a particular light take time. I am always prepared with more batteries than I think I could possibly need, but I like to really know from firsthand experience how long a light really lasts with whatever power source I normally use. On my favorite lights, I often will have 2 or 3 of the same light. Sometimes one will be a cool white for maximum brightness, another for high CRI accuracy. Still others may be stock, with a companion modified by Vinh. Right now my dilemma is that this group of lights are all so close to perfect I would like to carry them all, and all of the time. Here are a few teaser photos as well as a shot on low & high (albeit not the best quality with my iPod 6 camera)...

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...6-07/0BFCE6FE-9A69-4257-B481-E26774569EA6.jpg

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...6-07/26A3CD1B-B433-4C43-8966-4002BEEE8C30.jpg

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...07/F18541B1-7F6B-4290-92C6-9CB27750CCE1_1.jpg

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...07/ECBA8082-0744-42D2-839F-A12BA12E0CDB_1.jpg


----------



## pk (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



leon2245 said:


> That would be sweet, I'd love a clip less single high mode version. But sounds like that's not the norm.


Matter of fact, I do have few prototype of single max. mode bezels. email me at [email protected] if you are interested in.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 24, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Holy, moly! Now I understand why you can't chose. :twothumbs That [email protected]@Ks like a pretty good problem you have to deal with Crazyeddiethefirst. 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*




Chillin' by the water waiting a tan, waiting for sundown.




Going for that even tan. 





Not much longer until....




That is what it's all about.




Sitting by the water with big bro discussing tonights adventures.





Thunderstorm over; now for the sunset daddy-o.
Both are wondering what day baby bro little PL-2 is arriving. Rumor has it any day now...


----------



## pk (Aug 3, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Chillin' by the water waiting a tan, waiting for sundown.
> 
> Going for that even tan.
> 
> ...


I like your Narration. hahaha
Hope you (and/or THEY?) having a great time!


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 3, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

We are having a great time.

PK, you know you're a flashaholic when instead of going flounder fishing with the fellows you sit around waiting for the sun to be just right.... to take a picture of a flashlight. lol.









Worth the wait imho.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Aug 4, 2016)

*Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Awesome photos bykfixer! I hope to share my review of the PL2 very soon. I am spoiled by my Pocket Rocket, but the output of the PK-PL2 is pretty phenomenal as well. I can't wait to get movin around and take some photos of my lights visiting the oasis's that pop up in the desert along the San Andreas Fault. Talk about incentive to be prepared ....


----------



## ven (Aug 4, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Awesome pics Mike, they make a lovely couple:naughty: lumens in the air..............


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 4, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Awesome photos bykfixer! I hope to share my review of the PL2 very soon. I am spoiled by my Pocket Rocket, but the output of the PK-PL2 is pretty phenomenal as well. I can't wait to get movin around and take some photos of my lights visiting the oasis's that pop up in the desert along the San Andreas Fault. Talk about incentive to be prepared ....




Looking forward to that for two reasons.
1) to see what that little dude can do.
2) because that'll mean you're all better.

Uh, you can keep the San Andreas fault _and_ the desert. But Oasi' are cool.


A little bird told me Bulls Eye Worldwide has received their first shipment. So instead of checking the PK link at Amazon every other day or so I'm checking it several times a day now. 



ven said:


> Awesome pics Mike, they make a lovely couple:naughty: lumens in the air..............



Hadn't considered that Ven. My mind was thinking big brother letting little brother hang out with him for a time. (Maybe because big brothers dame had dump'd him?)

I read a book about using what you brought for photography a while back. So sometimes when the wife and I set out these days we leave our 'good cameras' at home and only use our celphones. She cheats and brings tablets. 
Anyway, every so often a celphone pic or two turn out pretty cool.


----------



## ven (Aug 4, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

It is the thought that counts, a pic does tell a 1000 words and for general stuff on forums, who needs a $6k camera, not like its going to be made into a 40ft poster! 

Sometimes it is just the eye, a tog with a good eye can take a pic of a bucket and make it a centre piece.............Besides camera phones have come on, we have mobiles with us as we do EDC lights! As a camera phone is more convenient than d3x and an 800mm lens, a small EDC is to a HID! might not do the job as good, but it does it good enough


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 4, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Awesome photos bykfixer! I hope to share my review of the PL2 very soon. I am spoiled by my Pocket Rocket, but the output of the PK-PL2 is pretty phenomenal as well. I can't wait to get movin around and take some photos of my lights visiting the oasis's that pop up in the desert along the San Andreas Fault. Talk about incentive to be prepared ....



My high end stuff is like the google search bar. It tries too hard to predict what I want it to do. Yet has no freaking idea what I want. 
So I end up fighting with it to give me something close to what I had in mind. Except for the ability to provide grain free pix at higher iso's I hate 'em, and tbh hardly use 'em these days. My outdated gear gets used the most.
Screw sitting down at a desk and clicking a bunch of sliders to give me the rendition the dam thing shoulda done already. The old stuff does it just fine, thank ya.

With the celphone cam I let it do its thing, flaws and all then add a minor tweak here n there. The pix I put here were cropped. A little bit of contrast was added to the 'getting a tan' pix and that's it.

Like you said, it's for a forum anyway. 800 res is the max allowed. That is email sized. 
I used to snap RAW 16 bit pix, sit down in front of a 24" screen, do a bunch of this n that, shrink a copy and transfer to my phone.
One day I noticed the celphone version looked better. lol. 

Anyway I appreciate the compliments.


----------



## ven (Aug 4, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

The site auto down sizes now(excellent as i would post no where near as much due to time). So i post a standard pic and shows resized, must be a software on the site, many do have this and makes life a lot easier!


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 4, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*




PR-1 over-sees a harbor while humming Gilligans Island theme song.





Big bro n little bro watching some fishing by the shore some 500' away.
Lil bro says "you call that a flashlight"
Big bro chortles "pffft... uh no"...

Both laugh out loud.


Big bro has had enough.
Aims at fishermen who are now leaving....



Lil bro cheers on big bro...


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

A "my wife rules" pic.




She took this one while her morning coffee was brewing.


----------



## ven (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Nice hot spot!

Very cool pic!


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

My wife encourages the hobby.

When friends or family ask "what's with your husband and all those flashlights?" she tells them "it's a helluva lot cheaper than his cars and it keeps him home on Friday night. 

When I found out she woke up extra early today to take that photo... before her first cup of java I thought of that Eels song "my baby loves me"...





One more


----------



## ven (Aug 6, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Lucky guy! No doubt the light of your life


----------



## Capolini (Aug 6, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Hey PK,
> I realize people's choices in UI will be as varied as opinions on anything, and I may display my ignorance about electronics, but has anyone ever introduced a light that has the ability to reverse modes? Turbo-hi-med-low-ML OR ML-low-med-hi-Turbo? Thanks!




Yes!!! My E'tac D25Cvn Ti XPL 5700. I have the searchlight light version it comes on in max and then drops 3 more levels,,,,,,,,,,,,,basically reversed like your asking.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 6, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Another torture test done today. 
Left it out in a thunderstorm bezel down.



Made for a nice pic when it was over.





Still worked just dandy.




I liked this one.


Later I had the awesome honor of hanging out with a young marine corparal who really enjoyed playing with the PK products I had with me. He remarked at how awesome they'd be for urban combat.


----------



## roger-roger (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Question on the UI. Am I correct that to get to medium takes 3 clicks, with a forth click taking it to low---where the first two clicks goes from off, to high, and off again?


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



roger-roger said:


> Question on the UI. Am I correct that to get to medium takes 3 clicks, with a forth click taking it to low---where the first two clicks goes from off, to high, and off again?



Click one is on. You hear two clicks though. A push and the release both click. 
Push #2 takes you to medium.
Push #3 to low. 
All are forward. 

Because PK likes to build switches with lots of time between mode changes, momentary action works best for quick mode changes.
Plus it's silent until you reach the cycle you want.


----------



## roger-roger (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Thanks! Mine is estimated to arrive between 8/11 - 8/18.


----------



## teak (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I've been carrying my FL2LE quite a bit lately over my surefire, malkoffs, and my Tana lx2! So I think this pr1 will be a perfect backup light. Off to amazon!


----------



## DK Demand Lab (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



roger-roger said:


> Thanks! Mine is estimated to arrive between 8/11 - 8/18.



So you are the one who dropped the Amazon's PR1 stock from 3 to 2 lol
congratz!


----------



## DK Demand Lab (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Thanks for the awesome pictures, bykfixer.
My PR-1 is impatiently anticipating his PL-2 little bros (3) as well...checking Amazon every few hours.


----------



## teak (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



DK Demand Lab said:


> So you are the one who dropped the Amazon's PR1 stock from 3 to 2 lol
> congratz!


Soon 2 to 1!


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



DK Demand Lab said:


> Thanks for the awesome pictures, bykfixer.
> My PR-1 is impatiently anticipating his PL-2 little bros (3) as well...checking Amazon every few hours.



Same here bro... same here.


----------



## teak (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

One left now!


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



teak said:


> One left now!



Not anymore...lol

HEY PK, WE NEED SOME MORE PR-1's at Amazon, please. 

Folks, there are still 4 FL-2's though.


http://m.ebay.com/itm/PK-PR1-The-Po...3D182188942916&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460
5 PR-1's left here...
It's Bulls Eye World Wides eBay site.


----------



## DK Demand Lab (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

wow.. the last 4 copies were on Amazon forever and now all the sudden they are gone within a couple of days lol.

For some reason, I want to buy a FL-2 last minute like what happened to PR-1 today lol


BTW, for those already have PL-2, what brands of battery do you guys use?
I haven't bought AA/AAA batteries for illumination tools for a long time lol (Thanks to CRA123A).
The only "regular" batteries I bought in the past decade were D-cell batteries for my Maglite.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I'll be using Rayovac's and Eneloop Pro's


----------



## roger-roger (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



DK Demand Lab said:


> So you are the one who dropped the Amazon's PR1 stock from 3 to 2 lol
> congratz!




Roger that, thanks! Looks like my timing on this one couldn't have been better. Have been contemplating modding/updating an old 6P till it turned up missing a little while ago. This form factor seems like it fits my current needs much better.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



roger-roger said:


> Roger that, thanks! Looks like my timing on this one couldn't have been better. Have been contemplating modding/updating an old 6P till it turned up missing a little while ago. This form factor seems like it fits my current needs much better.



Roger that Roger.

The medium setting is great. You'll hardly notice it is not on high. On high it gets warm quick. No biggy as it won't burn you or nothing. But on Medium it runs cool with a bunch more battery life.

And wait until you experience first hand how freakin' small it is....


----------



## DK Demand Lab (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> I'll be using Rayovac's and Eneloop Pro's



Thanks for sharing. I will order those when I order my PL-2s. For my PL-2s in three different colors/finishes.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Capolini said:


> Yes!!! My E'tac D25Cvn Ti XPL 5700. I have the searchlight light version it comes on in max and then drops 3 more levels,,,,,,,,,,,,,basically reversed like your asking.



Hey Cap,
I have three different models of the Ti D25CVN(I love Vinh's mods). What I was asking about is a light that could go L-M-H-Turbo, then flip a switch or click xx number of times and it would Work Turbo-H-M-L, so you could use the first iteration for walking the dog, etc but the. Have the latter modes for Tactical work...


----------



## teak (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Not anymore...lol
> 
> HEY PK, WE NEED SOME MORE PR-1's at Amazon, please.
> 
> ...


Ha! The last 4 or so went quick..I look forward to receiving mine.


----------



## roger-roger (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



DK Demand Lab said:


> Thanks for sharing. I will order those when I order my PL-2s. For my PL-2s in three different colors/finishes.





I'm considering a PL-2. 

Received shipping info for the PR1 this morning. Yah.


----------



## roger-roger (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



pk said:


> Hi Crazyeddiethefirst,
> First of all, I wish your speedy recovery from your surgery.
> 
> I really _DO_ appreciate your continued supports.
> ...






I like the clean machining details w/o checkering, on the tail stand end cap seen at pkdesignlab.com. Imho it provides cleaner aesthetics than with the button sticking out. Hope it comes to fruition as an upgrade accessory for older units. :O)

http://pkdesignlab.com/Spec/PK-PR1 spec.pdf


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



roger-roger said:


> I like the clean machining details w/o checkering, on the tail stand end cap seen at pkdesignlab.com. Imho it provides cleaner aesthetics than with the button sticking out. Hope it comes to fruition as an upgrade accessory for older units. :O)
> 
> http://pkdesignlab.com/Spec/PK-PR1 spec.pdf



Roger Roger.

If you recall PK said somewhere in this thread there'll be Lego parts available.

Stay tuned.


----------



## teak (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

My PR1 is out for delivery. Looking forward to see just how small it is in person!


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



teak said:


> My PR1 is out for delivery. Looking forward to see just how small it is in person!



I was glad to see Bulls Eye start using USPS priority. Mine shipped Monday and is in my postmans truck according to tracking.
Used to be 7-10 days with ups or fed ex. 

6 more at Amazon btw, but still no PL-2's....


----------



## teak (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> I was glad to see Bulls Eye start using USPS priority. Mine shipped Monday and is in my postmans truck according to tracking.
> Used to be 7-10 days with ups or fed ex.
> 
> 6 more at Amazon btw, but still no PL-2's....


Yes, mine shipped Monday as well and has been delivered. I figured 7 to 10 days too since it wasn't prime.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*




Now including a hand written "thanks"...


----------



## teak (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


>


Nice little note, reminds me of malkoff. So....What's it like!?


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



teak said:


> Nice little note, reminds me of malkoff. So....What's it like!?



You will know soon. Won't spoil the end for ya Teak.

Actually I bought this one as a gift so it'll go back in the mail soon.


But here is a hint:


----------



## teak (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> You will know soon. Won't spoil the end for ya Teak.
> 
> Actually I bought this one as a gift so it'll go back in the mail soon.
> 
> ...


Ok so the lighter gives me the size for sure. I seen it next to an alpha but I haven't had an alpha for sometime so I have forgot how big it was. So the pr1 is smaller then an e1e!


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Yes and crazy lightweight as well.

I used to marvel at how small the Alpha is.


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Now I've got to buy a Bic Lighter to see how small is small.
Too small and I'll lose it in my hand creases.
P


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Don't know that I have the funds right now and I really want neutral lights but it is hard to resist placing an order for this light !


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



peter yetman said:


> Now I've got to buy a Bic Lighter to see how small is small.
> Too small and I'll lose it in my hand creases.
> P



Between the clip and excellent knurling this light feels really secure in your hand-it is small enough to make it easy to carry. I have a number of small lights, some in neutral, some in cool white; when I use this light, I want power and the crisp clean white does the job well. On the rare occasion when I don't want a light to be apparent, the PL2 fits the role nicely. Other times they back up each other or the PK FL2LE...


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



ZMZ67 said:


> Don't know that I have the funds right now and I really want neutral lights but it is hard to resist placing an order for this light !



PK designs lights for blinding bad guys. 

I recently had the pleasure of interviewing a young Marine who had never seen any of PK's lights. 
He was 'training me' in what he prefers when kicking in doors in urban combat. Among a lot of real use scenarios he explained why the pure white beam PK uses is what he and his brothers in arms like best. 
I was playing with flashlights by the waters edge when he approached me. I had neutral and warm lights with me. 
He demonstrated how the PK PR-1 tint is better at ID-ing friend or foe, body part or accessory than those other tints.
He said "in combat I don't give a $#@+ what color the carpet is. I want my enemy blinded and want to see if it is a gun he's holding or a pair of pliers."



Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Between the clip and excellent knurling this light feels really secure in your hand-it is small enough to make it easy to carry. I have a number of small lights, some in neutral, some in cool white; when I use this light, I want power and the crisp clean white does the job well. On the rare occasion when I don't want a light to be apparent, the PL2 fits the role nicely. Other times they back up each other or the PK FL2LE...



Yup, the PR-1 is a great compliment to the FL-2. 
The more I use the PR-1 the more I like the FL-2.
Yet...the more I use the FL-2 the more I like the PR-1. lol. 

Eddie, have you noticed the more you use the FL-2 the more subdued those sharp edges become? Nothing slippery or anything, just less like it is covered in grip tape.


----------



## teak (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Well my PR1 has arrived. I have to say it's ridiculous! What were you thinking PK? Making such a sweet little..and I do mean little, little bitty, completely well thought out design if a flashlight! The detail on the pocket clip is great. Cut out reliefs so the clip won't move. I think that's the best part. It really is a great little light and will fill my backup role better then anything else. The mode spacing is wonderful. As well as the outputs. I like atleast a 10 lumen low. Great beam PK!


----------



## teak (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



teak said:


> Well my PR1 has arrived. I have to say it's ridiculous! What were you thinking PK? Making such a sweet little..and I do mean little, little bitty, completely well thought out design if a flashlight! The detail on the pocket clip is great. Cut out reliefs so the clip won't move. I think that's the best part. It really is a great little light and will fill my backup role better then anything else. The mode spacing is wonderful. As well as the outputs. I like atleast a 10 lumen low. Great beam PK!



The Dynamic Duo!!! 

Glad you like it. 
Before I removed my first one from the box, it did seem somewhat small. But between holding it and comparing to other objects, that was when it was obvious how amazingly small it is....then after sundown was when the real fun began. 

Enjoy.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> PK designs lights for blinding bad guys.
> 
> "I recently had the pleasure of interviewing a young Marine who had never seen any of PK's lights.
> He was 'training me' in what he prefers when kicking in doors in urban combat. Among a lot of real use scenarios he explained why the pure white beam PK uses is what he and his brothers in arms like best.
> ...


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Aug 10, 2016)

*Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Eddie, have you noticed the more you use the FL-2 the more subdued those sharp edges become? Nothing slippery or anything, just less like it is covered in grip tape.



When I first saw it, I thought it looked really aggressive-but when I actually held it in my hand it was like a Surefire E2E with better grip. The more I held it, the more secure it feels. I agree that the sharp edges are much less noticeable-I think as it becomes more familiar it is like a well used hand gun, it just "fits", and feels "at home" in your hand. My wife saw the Rainbow Ti PK-PL2, and she was "wow that is really nice-I said "isn't it too big for your key ring (she genuinely does not like flashlights-they say opposites attract)? "No, I think it would fit just fine". Guess I need to order a silver one now...


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

My wife took over a Keymate, then a Microstream. 

Silver will be my first choice. But I'll probably buy a black one at the same time. I'll avoid the rainbow one unless my wife takes custody of one of those... then she'll get the rainbow one so I can have the one she took from me back. 

Not that long ago I wondered if the FL-2 was becoming 'smoother' over time. So I pulled an extra I have from the box and sure enough, it is. I figured maybe my skin was just getting tougher but after handling the unused one a few minutes it was obvious they smooth out over time.
Not that when it is new things are bad. Yet after acquiring a new one and handling it a few minutes your hand has the same feeling as when handling bricks without gloves... lightly sanded.

So far, after carrying the PR-1 in my pocket for several weeks with coins, a knife etc the PVD coating is holding up well. In the first few days some minor chipping of some right angles occured but nothing since.
And it's not chewing up my pockets.

@zmz, I was not saying which tint is best or that sorta thing, but just explaining why a PK light will likely always be a 6500k or thereabouts. He builds flashlights with bright white output. I was just telling folks why, just incase the CRI crowd wanted to indicate their disatisfaction with PKDL tints. 

I used your comment to do that. Hope you didn't mind or think I was singling you out in attempt to be-little anybody. If so...oops my bad.


----------



## roger-roger (Aug 12, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Pictured with a Zebralight SC52w (AA) and a 1st gen Delica. All around a top quality unit. The switch has great feel cycling through light output levels.


----------



## ven (Aug 12, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Great pic, that sure is a fine looking light


----------



## roger-roger (Aug 12, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Thanks.

I'll say one thing about the hard machined edges on this light -- it feels very good in hand giving a confidence inspiring sense of grip. I like it.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



roger-roger said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'll say one thing about the hard machined edges on this light -- it feels very good in hand giving a confidence inspiring sense of grip. I like it.



Because:
Cultivated Expectations




Says so, right on the box.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 15, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

PR-1 torture test repeating....




Let's see how she does in a lightning storm...

Later on...
Survived lightning storm #1.




Old glory resting in the distance.





Could storm #2 be building?





Yup, this time it got wet.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Amazon has PL-2's now.
For some reason they don't list the black ones yet (or at least not while I typed this)





(Van Morrisons "dancing in the moonlight" plays in background)


----------



## teak (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Black ones on amazon now. 4 in stock. 36 bucks


----------



## moshow9 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I was lucky and fortunate enough to win a PK-PR1 on a giveaway held by PK Design Lab through on their facebook page. Mine arrived today! This light is tiny... makes me still wish I had my Surefire E1e or Aleph 2 to go with it.

I find the output on each of the 3 modes is just right, including the off-time reset. With the light off for a couple of seconds you know that you will get High mode when it is turned back on. Speaking of, I like that it starts on high first and offers momentarty on. Being able to use rechargeable 16340's is just icing on the cake. And even though this disappears in the hand, this light has excellent grip to it and is very secure. Even in a handful of butter, believe me I tried. Okay, just kidding on that last part.

Thank you again PK!
*
Here it is yelling to be let out of the packaging - you cannot hear it through the photo, but trust me, I was there*




*
Here is the PK-PR1 next to a similar, though ever so slightly larger, McGizmo McLux PD III*





*And by itself*


----------



## teak (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



moshow9 said:


> I was lucky and fortunate enough to win a PK-PR1 on a giveaway held by PK Design Lab through on their facebook page. Mine arrived today! This light is tiny... makes me still wish I had my Surefire E1e or Aleph 2 to go with it.
> 
> I find the output on each of the 3 modes is just right, including the off-time reset. With the light off for a couple of seconds you know that you will get High mode when it is turned back on. Speaking of, I like that it starts on high first and offers momentarty on. Being able to use rechargeable 16340's is just icing on the cake. And even though this disappears in the hand, this light has excellent grip to it and is very secure. Even in a handful of butter, believe me I tried. Okay, just kidding on that last part.
> 
> ...


I got in on the give way on facebook. Pk giveaway 9 total. I noticed one name from cpf that won as well. Congrats on your winnings! Mine has been in a pocket without the pocket clip filling my back up role since I got it.


----------



## ven (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Great pics mr fixer

moshow , congrats and snap!








So tiny!







I am surprised by how floody it is


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



teak said:


> Black ones on amazon now. 4 in stock. 36 bucks



I musta missed out on the black ones 'cause all they have is silver and Ti right now... but I will have one (or 4) of those sooner or later. 

Until then a couple of silver ones will be just dandy. 

Heck, my PR-1 is my primary anymore. It's just too easy to pull out a chap stick roll sized flashlight from your trousers pocket and light up the night.... a very convenient little tool. I usually quick press it to medium and use it like a 'normal' flashlight. 

The fellows at work all walking around with big ole forearm sized flashlights... they still cannot get over the fact that the teenee tiny light I pull out of my pocket is _at least as bright as theirs_ lol.


----------



## JPA261 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Sorry if this had been answered but couldn't find the answer anywhere online.

Where is this light made?


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



JPA261 said:


> Sorry if this had been answered but couldn't find the answer anywhere online.
> 
> Where is this light made?



Usually Amazon has "country of origin" in the description.
They do not with these.


Hmmm





Here ya go. All PKDL stuff thusfar is being made in a state of the art chinese facility.

I think I read that PK rents a hospital operating room over there about twice a month while the doctors are all playing golf.
And that he and 3 others lab coat wearing dudes set up a portable factory complete with lathes, lasers and electronuc gizmos to apply the pvd coating... then produce a few dozen lights a day for a few days.... or I could be just kidding.

But seriously, all those crazy laws in California make it very difficult to set up a factory unless you have money long as train smoke to buy politicians vacation homes, aircraft or just plain old bribe money.


----------



## ven (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



JPA261 said:


> Sorry if this had been answered but couldn't find the answer anywhere online.
> 
> Where is this light made?



Designed by PK, made in China


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



pk said:


> Matter of fact, I do have few prototype of single max. mode bezels. email me at [email protected] if you are interested in.



Are the tailstanding tailcaps available yet?

I don't care about color, or even if the caps match the body. Single max, plus that shrouded tailcap is my light.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Hey Bykfixer, thanks for the heads-up on Amazon, just ordered a silver one so now I have the complete set. I have been carrying both PR-1 and PL-2 trying to really put them through their paces, and as hard as I look, I am really having a hard time coming up with anything negative at all-how can I publish a review that is just positive-is it fair and balanced if it is just plain awesome with no faults? And before someone complains this is not a neutral white, we all know PK does pure white for a reason...I would not buy a .22 caliber rifle and then complain the ammo did not have enough stopping power...
I was in a hospital that I worked in for 20 years and had a Nuclear Medicine technician ask how anyone could possible have a hobby that focused on flashlights, doing his best to sound incredulous and condescending at the same time...the flashlights gods must have heard-we had a 10 minute power outage and the backup generators worked flawlessly for every department EXCEPT...you guessed it...after I lit up the entire department with the PR-1, I passed around the two PL2's I had and when people commented how bright they were I pointed out they were on "low"heh heh heh good times...


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I saw "3 left" and wondered which cpf'er had bought one. lol

Last PR-1 I ordered was sent 2 day usps. 

I ordered it on a Saturday, it arrived Monday.
Tuesday Amazon sent an email saying it had shipped. 

Hopefully those PL-2's will be same. 

Eddie, my coworkers think I'm weird for being a flashlight nut. 
Coworker: "Wudya do this weekend?"
Me: "Restored a 1941 flashlight"
Crickets chirping....

Well they thought I was weird before they found that out, but my department head has a fiance' who is a flashlight collector (more like the Home Depot type). She was able to persuade the company to have some promos made. Some kind of emergency light that has a seat belt cutter and glass breaker feature. Knowing Ima a flashaholic she couldn't wait to tell me that.

I chuckled when she told me. She said "what's so funny?" I showed her my FL-2. 

Last year for Christmas she gave me this company promo.








My supervisor says "and it sure is bright"
She says "great when the lights go out"

I had one of these...



In my jacket pocket... eh, I thanked them for the nice flashlight and smiled inside knowing I had a 1000 lumen PK Warrior on me if the lights went out. 


I cannot honestly say anything negative about any of PK lights I own. 
Everybody who has seen mine imediately falls in love with them... until they find out they cost more than $19.99. 
Glad you finally found a silver PL-2.


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Absolutely no PKs on Amazon UK. Boy, you guys are spoilt.
P


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



peter yetman said:


> Absolutely no PKs on Amazon UK. Boy, you guys are spoilt.
> P



How about going through Supremeco Pete? 
They get 'em before we do.

PK put the link on page 2 of this thread.


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I'll have a look, thanks.
P


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

One member at the Malkoff thread was saying it would cost $40 to ship a drop in across the border into Canada. 
That's nuts! 

Here in the US PK is using Bulls Eye Worldwide to sell them. They have aUS Amazon and an eBay site.
Far as I know Supremeco covers the rest of the planet.

Maybe crazy eddie can pop in and say what is what with Supremeco. He bought some from them since the US didn't have them yet. 

I clicked on their site and it wanted me to 'enquire'.
Enquire? I wanna buy it now. lol. So I waited.


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Same with me, waiting....................
................
P


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> How about going through Supremeco Pete?
> They get 'em before we do.
> 
> PK put the link on page 2 of this thread.



And it's worth a call to see if they already have the PL2's in stock. Like most places, it may take a few days for the website listings to appear.

I've snagged PK lights like Icons and the PK-FL2LE before they were in wide distribution by visiting Supremeco in person. And, I was able to find some original Arc Flashlight LLC units at Supremeco years ago long after those lights had disappeared from U.S. retail channels.


----------



## roger-roger (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

How is the switch action on the PK-FL2LE, is it identical to that on the PR1?

Was thinking the PK-F2LE might be a more appropriate back up in terms of size, to the light on my G19 than my PR1. My hand is pretty busted up and works better in this context with something a bit larger. The alternative is the Elzetta Bravo.


----------



## teak (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



roger-roger said:


> How is the switch action on the PK-FL2LE, is it identical to that on the PR1?
> 
> Was thinking the PK-F2LE might be a more appropriate back up in terms of size, to the light on my G19 than my PR1. My hand is pretty busted up and works better in this context with something a bit larger. The alternative is the Elzetta Bravo.


G19 is my carry gun as well, yes something larger would be ideal. Switch wise. The fl2le has a different feel. Maybe more positive. Personally, I prefer a twisty to pair up with a handgun.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



roger-roger said:


> How is the switch action on the PK-FL2LE, is it identical to that on the PR1?
> 
> Was thinking the PK-F2LE might be a more appropriate back up in terms of size, to the light on my G19 than my PR1. My hand is pretty busted up and works better in this context with something a bit larger. The alternative is the Elzetta Bravo.



The slightly narrower button on the PR-1 causes it to seem slightly stiffer with a thumb tip press. Not enough to matter though. Possibly a bit more air pressure in the boot of the PR-1? 

Both have a button protrude enough to allow a broad portion of a finger or thumb when in a hurry. 

Travel is nearly identical.


----------



## roger-roger (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Thanks for the info. I find the switch on the PR-1 to be excellent. Once I get the timing of the switch down, I can pretty consistently ramp down to low beam, with the light held low at my side.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



roger-roger said:


> Thanks for the info. I find the switch on the PR-1 to be excellent. Once I get the timing of the switch down, I can pretty consistently ramp down to low beam, with the light held low at my side.



Same here.
My body is auto-programmed to skip hi in cases where I know more than a minute or so of light will be needed. Usual setting is medium.

The other night at work a backhoe operator was trying to scoot a slabs of concrete further onto a truck with his bucket. Several slabs, one at time.

A light plant cast a shadow that made him struggle to see his target. I'd shine the PR-1 in the shadow for the 30 seconds or so required on high. I was around 100' away. 

He was freaking out that so much light came from a flashlight I carry in me trousers pocket. 

If I know it'll be needing it for a few minutes or more medium is easy enough to find. It's 188 (or however many) lumens on medium gets it done. Light runs cool and runtime is extended. 

Low, although probably used the least is a great setting.
For general use around the house that is my go to setting.


----------



## ven (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Only been a bit over 24hrs and i am seriously loving this tiny light! 






Its not left my side/pocket and find the beam great for any typical flashlight type use. From going in the garage(none lit) for some greens to feed the dragon, to checking the colours out back. I grabbed a convoy s8 cool white and that does make colours appear a little ghostly, soil appears faded black, the PR1 a brown tinge. I would put the temp to my eyes(not best judge) around 5500/5700k as colours look pretty much real life and not exaggerated. I know its not important for this type of light, but its certainly a bonus for me. Greens and browns to me look spot on , cant really catch the colour i see in to the pic............




What i see is really pleasing on the eye, not sure what you guys are finding with yours Mine is more towards the yellow side which i much prefer(slight) over any blue tint normally associated with CW. 

Other than being unsure about the clip(serves a purpose, more on the form side and probably change my mind over time), there is not a single thing i dont like about this light..............nothing! 
I dont know about you guys, i just cant stop looking at it and admiring the design, followed by feeling the knurling. Its not a light i can pick up and use, then put down................its a pick up, use and keep hold of............till i need to free my hand up to type this..................the end as i need to hold it again :laughing:


----------



## teak (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



ven said:


> Only been a bit over 24hrs and i am seriously loving this tiny light!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









I know what you mean. Lol


----------



## teak (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Let me say, I don't own any made in china lights except for PK'S. I put my trust in PK and know it's going to work when I press the button. I can't say that with others. I know there are others out there but I know PK has put his heart and sole in his lights. I love my FL2LE!


----------



## roger-roger (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



ven said:


> What i see is really pleasing on the eye, not sure what you guys are finding with yours Mine is more towards the yellow side which i much prefer(slight) over any blue tint normally associated with CW.
> 
> Other than being unsure about the clip(serves a purpose, more on the form side and probably change my mind over time), there is not a single thing i dont like about this light..............nothing!
> I dont know about you guys, i just cant stop looking at it and admiring the design, followed by feeling the knurling. Its not a light i can pick up and use, then put down................its a pick up, use and keep hold of............till i need to free my hand up to type this..................the end as i need to hold it again :laughing:





Great pics! Also agree about the tint. I was very happy to avoid the overly white to blue tint. As mentioned before, I really appreciate the ergonomic practicality of the relatively hard machined edges. The great aesthetics are extra.


----------



## ven (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



teak said:


> I know there are others out there but I know PK has put his heart and sole in his lights. /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> +1 For sure
> ...


----------



## DK Demand Lab (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Guys, there's currently only 1 PL-2 Rainbow and 2 PL-2 Silver left on Amazon right now!


----------



## roger-roger (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



DK Demand Lab said:


> Guys, there's currently only 1 PL-2 Rainbow and 2 PL-2 Silver left on Amazon right now!




Thanks. Rainbow was out of stock a couple min. ago. Just ordered a PL2-BK. Decided to keep my PR1 in the slot as b/u light, and forego the PK-FL2LE for now.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Here's 2 of them DK.




Congrats bykfixer... a pair of bouncing baby twins. 

It went down something like this...
I'm sleeping comfortably when PR-1 on the bedside table starts flopping around and flashing.

Me: "What?!?!"
PR-1: "mailmans here"
Me: "shut up and go back to sleep"

5 minutes later...
Same thing only 2 flashes of light in my face....
Me: "What!?!"
Big Bro FL-2: "Mailmans here, get up and see if the baby's here!"
Me: "ok, lemme get some coffee and take a leak"
Go to mailbox and yup box is here.

Set it on counter and do my first thing in the morning things.




I get back and these knuckleheads are trying to burn a hole in the box.

Me"stop it!, you'll kill the baby... move, let me do it"
Chorus: "ok, ok, sorry Dave"




Chorus: "take a pic, take a pic!" 
Me: "let me clean up the peanuts guys"

Ever since they've been bugging the crap out me with suggestions...
"Take a pic with a Solitaire, do some beam shots, try the microstream clip...."







Some thoughts:




Easy enough to open the box.

You know it's a PK when a normally 4 sided box has 3 sides.




Crack it open and insert a Rayovac




Note the flat, easy to use keyring.
PK even thought of that. Just the right stiffness in the flat ring where the ends are just right for grabbing while the flatness allows ease of key being slid over it.




Brass spring on the inside of the smooth barrel.




Very light orange peel.
Note the light is round, but still has anti-roll. See there are cuts all over the place. Like the PR-1 the slices cause it to resist rolling without an actual anti-roll look. 




Twist the head counter clockwise a few degees to turn it on. 
Twist clockwise to turn it off, repeat counter clock-wise for low...
Twisting to on closes the gap and completes the circuit. 
Simple genious (as usual)
Twist a few more degees from off for no turn on concerns.




Loved the end treatment.
Another Kubotan by the Photon King.




Suitable for framing brochure.
After wrinkles are ironed out anyway... 




Solitaire: Meet your new King.




With the PR-1 sibling




Versus a bunch of vintage goodys.

The beam you ask?
The tint is pretty close to the PR-1 and FL-2. PK says 6500 in the brochure. But it seems more like 6437.5 or in others words a very white beam with an ever-so-slight hint of warm. Think beam from an ROP'd Mag with fresh off the charger rested batteries.

Folks: it's a triple a light with a tiny reflector. So it aint gonna signal an airplane. But the deep reflector will amaze how far it actually throws. Right up there with the PR-1 on medium. Light up stuff you wanna see for 75' or more easy. Great when you aint sure what went bump at the other end of the average home. 
The narrow reflector causes more a pencil beam look versus the more floody looking PR-1 on medium. 




The beam on high




Low
You'll note a slight tint change... to the warmer end of the kelvin scale. 

This is another home run by PKDL. At $36 the average user may say "too much". But what you get for $36 is a Mag Solitaire sized flashlight with a giant output. A solid piece of craftsmanship that will continue to amaze your friends for a good long while. 

The CNC'd edges are crisp enough to provide sure grip while not feeling sharp at all. When you hold it the weight is noticed yet it is still a gram counter:
With the PR-1 you first notice how many grams are _not _there. With the PL-2 you notice how many are. 

It is noted as getting very hot. Well I noticed it gets warm after a couple of minutes. Not a scorcher, like it doesn't blister you or anything...
But when PK says not for use of extended periods I figure using it for... say tying a fishing lure knot is ok. But for use under the hood for the life of an hour or so of a Rayovac will be cooking the emitter and reducing the LED lifespan to about the same as an overdriven light bulb... hours instead of years. 

This thing will make a great back up to the PR-1, which is a great backup to the FL-2. 
With PKDL lights 3 = 3, but being prepared is what it's all about, right?

Throw pix and wall shots later...
It's later. 

I did some total size of beam pix with the PR-1 and PL-2. All settings used for that.
Then a couple of pix to show the PL-2 out throws the way floodier PR-1. 
I was pleasantly surprised how far it threw well. 

PR-1 vs PL-2 high beam:




Huge! 




Pencil with good spill

PR-1 on medium:



Hard to tell it isn't still on hi beam

PL-2 vs PR-1 low beam:



Plenty useable at 25'




Mighty bright for 10 lumens.

The throw surprised me.
PL-2 high setting




PR-1 nearly 2x brighter medium setting



More area lit for less distance.

Somebody used the word 'conical beam' to describe the PR-1. Great word.
I hope somebody can think of one just as accurate for the PL-2 beam. It's not a pencil, yet not a flooder. 
For now I'll call it "the gnarliest 1aaa flashlight beam I've ever seen"

I'll use it a few days and share some thoughts in a later post.


So......
Should we start a PL-2 thread or merge one? Or just keep 'em separate?


----------



## ven (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Very nice, love the mod..............great idea!!! 

You know when your a flashaholic when you get a message on your invoice thanking you for your custom


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Welp no more black PL-2's for now...

Hey PK- we need more black PL-2's at Amazon please!!

Silver too...

2 ti ones left... nope 1... wait, back up to 3. Huh?


----------



## miyagi (Aug 21, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Hi Guys!

PL2 Blacks (5 left): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KGEE4L0/?tag=cpf0b6-20
PL2 Silver (6 left): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KM545YE/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Just ordered one of the blacks and also PR1. Looking forward to the new toys!! Thanks to bykfixer for all his great comments about PK's light.  My first PK lights!!! :bow:


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 21, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Very cool posting links!!!! 
Thank you.
(Hope it's ok) 

Was going to say that all 3 are showing 6 in stock again. 

Miyagi, I seriously doubt you'll be disappointed. 




Big bro explains to baby bro the big orange thing. 
Meanwhile little bro looks on remembering the times his low setting was used to assist a vintage flashlight restore via peering inside a barrel to hunt down corrosion and destroy it.


----------



## miyagi (Aug 21, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Aha! We have the same Samsung remote control. LOL. Time to sell my other lights to fund a big purchase. Seriously, I read this thread about 3 times to learn about PK and his lights. :huh:


----------



## DK Demand Lab (Aug 21, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



miyagi said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> PL2 Blacks (5 left): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KGEE4L0/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> PL2 Silver (6 left): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KM545YE/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> ...



Congratz! and welcome to the PK world, Miyagi.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 21, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



miyagi said:


> Aha! We have the same Samsung remote control. LOL. Time to sell my other lights to fund a big purchase. Seriously, I read this thread about 3 times to learn about PK and his lights. :huh:



PK is an industrial engineer who has made huge impacts on the flashlight world. Once at SureFire, now through his own company. 
I don't want to go into a lot of detail about it because, frankly I'm pretty new to the modern flashlight world and only know what I've read on the internet about his time at SureFire. Details are fuzzy and you know the old saying about what you read on the internet...

I discovered his FL-2 one night while reading here and soon after acquired one. I saw it was an expensive light but found one at half price at Bulls Eye. Thinking is was a fake I bought it anyway. Then I saw on the PK facebook that they are an authorized seller. Woohoo! FL-2's for half price... I bought a few. 

It is for all intents and purposes the one that started it. It was a limited edition light that can still be obtained at Bulls Eye. Being a product of 2014 it's "only" 650 lumens on high with a very useable low setting. I forget the number, but it's like 15 or something. In 2016 it's still my benchmark. It's one of those things you have to experience in person to understand how profound it was/is. 
There are threads here about it, with numerous negative comments based on not understanding just how profound it is. I am a big fan of Streamlight. I'm all in on Malkoff stuff too. But the PKDL products are leaps forward in time. You see numbers scroll across the screen touting huge outputs from tiny fuel cells. Numbers higher than PKDL products. Those numbers indicate a breif period until the laws of physics takes them to safer levels. PK numbers are like Malkoff and Streamlight in that when it turns on you get those numbers... and they stay that way as long as the fuel cell allows. 

PK does "white beams". Always has and probably always will. Back in his SureFire days folks wanted bright, brighter and brightest. White beam without colors was the ultimate goal. He obtained that even with incandecent products (with fresh batteries) and at SureFire they had *regulated* incans to keep the beam as white as practical as long as possible.

These days fashion asks for more color in the beam... they want less white. PK sticks with his original purpose, which is to provide the best lighting possible in tactical situations where life and death are part of the routine. Cops, soldiers, and anybody ever needing personal protection are who he has in mind while at the drawing board, in the lab or at the factory. 
Others use tried n true methods to make fine products for tactical scenario, still others go for sales. Meanwhile PK goes way out on the limb to provide a reliable product that others will be duplicating somewhere down the road. 

Ok, that hopefully catches you up a little more.


----------



## DK Demand Lab (Aug 21, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

A random question.

What do you guys use to clean your PR-1 and other PK products (and other high-end flashlights alike)?

EDC'ing my PR-1 literally 24-7 and the attention it gets from many people left not only dusts but also "fingerprints" (visible or not) all over...
I pretty much use wipers and nail polisher on everything but I just thought I would check with you guys on this.. 
Just a PR-1 care question...

PR-1 sure gets attention from people.


----------



## DK Demand Lab (Aug 21, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Thank you for the great post, Bykfixer.
I can't agree more. PKDL products definitely timeless masterpieces. I literally look at it as a masterpiece of contemporary [engineering] art.
Some vehicles end up in junk yards while certain vehicles end up in classic car showrooms after 30 years.
Some flashlights end up in bins while PKDL flashlights end up in CPF members' shelves and etc.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 21, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



DK Demand Lab said:


> A random question.
> 
> What do you guys use to clean your PR-1 and other PK products (and other high-end flashlights alike)?
> 
> ...



Dust n dirt are afraid of my PR-1. 
Nah, seriously, pocket carry seems to keep the body and lens pretty clean. Any lint gets wiped off with an old toothbrush and tootpick if needed. 
In the gaps between tail, body and head lint tends to stick to the lube, so I brush that off with a toothbrush and smear a bit of Honda approved rubber trim grease called Shin Etsu grease.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Aug 21, 2016)

*Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



DK Demand Lab said:


> A random question.
> 
> What do you guys use to clean your PR-1 and other PK products (and other high-end flashlights alike)?
> 
> ...



I personally like Sentry Solutions "Tuff-glide". I use the spray as well as their "Tuff-cloth". They advertise it as "body armor for your gear". Of course they also advertise "used by Navy Seals" which I would have ignored, but it was a Navy Seal that first showed it to me. I have a religion for my lights that requires regular scheduled maintenance (6 months in storage, 3 months or more often if in the edc rotation).
They get the toothbrush to remove any lint/dirt/blood/mud/yuck-what is that? Then deOxit on springs and contacts, threads lubed with Sentry Solutions Tuff-glide, "O" rings lubed with Nyogel 760G, batteries charged to the appropriate level, and a final rub down with a tuff cloth. Good to go...


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*




Aint she perdy?


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Wow! At that angle it looks like it has a ton of tiny tritium vials all aglow. Very beautiful. I told PK his work reminds me of what a flashlight would have looked like if it was designed by DaVinci....


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Wow! At that angle it looks like it has a ton of tiny tritium vials all aglow. Very beautiful. I told PK his work reminds me of what a flashlight would have looked like if it was designed by DaVinci....



I think PK said somewhere here at CPF he's a DaVinci fan.

I really dig the silver version.










Sometimes big things come from small packages.
The PL-2 for example...


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

The rainbow version of the PK-PL2 is absolutely gorgeous. :twothumbs

I'm going to order a couple more for gifts.


----------



## miyagi (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

As far as rechargeable batteries, any recommendation? I assume it will take normal protected. How about flat top?


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> The rainbow version of the PK-PL2 is absolutely gorgeous. :twothumbs
> 
> I'm going to order a couple more for gifts.



Watching the numbers at bulls eye it looked like it was flying off the shelf. But the black one seems to be keeping pace with it stride for stride, sales-wise. 

I'm still on the fence about the rainbow model for my collection, but like you Vox, will probably gift some this Christmas.




PL-2 thoughts from user standpoint:
After using it for 2 nights as both a backup and primary light in shadow lighting scenarios it held its own against much larger lights being used by others. Other workers had the usual multi LED numbers with their purple beams, C sized Mags, a big ole 3LED utilitech by one fellow and celphones... so naturally the pocket burner was impressive to say the least. 

The beam is whiter than it's sibling the PR-1. Colors were still easy to make out well. I'd say the only drawback with my particular unit is at close quarters the throwy beam would wash out some color in the center... but I'd twist to low and keep getting up in those cases. 

I'm carrying the silver one in my shirt pocket fastened with a Microstream clip. (PK said on his FB page that at some point he'll incorporate his PR-1 style clip to the PL-2.) By using it like a 'penlight' it's easy to grab in a hurry. 

The PL-2 reminds me of a minitaure FL-2 in terms of output. Similarities end there. But like the FL-2 there is a definite bias towards throw via a vast amount of spot that seemingly blends to spill in real world uses. 

Staying on that theme it reminds me of my old 160 lumen Streamlight TL-2 LED vs the 650 ProTac HL. The PL-2 provides a good distance of light for only 110 lumens. Yet it has very useable spill that allows night adapted vision to remain intact. The FL-2 on the other hand lights up the night in a more broad lighting.

Both have a low that is plenty bright to see well in darkness for say reading a map, making out friend or foe close by, or lighting up your make-shift shelter when long battery life is way up on the list of must haves. But the PL-2 provides that with space saving triple A cells when grams and millimeters count. 

That's it for now.





Tonight big bro tagged along.
L to R: baby bro, big bro, little bro.
The FL-2 has been itching to spend time with baby bro as they seem to have pretty similar personalities beam wise.


Here is what the PL-2 is competing with tonight.




So when I need to check out the gravel...



No sweat.

Or see in a drop inlet..



One guy was using a celphone to see this one.
When I turned on my light things suddenly lit and it seemed to stun the folks around me. Then they saw the beam from a pinky nail sized reflector and were really stunned. 




A guy walks up to offer assistance with his 2D Mag LED.
He gave his light a couple of whacks only to put out about as much light as that celphone... he saw the night light up suddenly and walked away. 

Big bro was used to light up stuff I was too lazy to walk to a couple hundred feet away. Little bro took the night off.


----------



## DK Demand Lab (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Haha awesome story, Bykfixer.

And thank you for the tips. Crazy, thank you too!

I am still waiting on the second order of PL-2s I placed last Saturday. I have the best gifts for my friends this year.


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Sent you an email PK, about the prototypes you mentioned earlier if you still have one available for me.


----------



## roger-roger (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

What primaries are recommended for the PL2?


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



roger-roger said:


> What primaries are recommended for the PL2?



I'm using the lowly Rayovac. 

With the light sucking up so much fuel at once it is a good test for them. The chemical reaction inside caused by depletion is likely accelarated by this light so if that is what causes an alkaline to leak/burst this light oughta do it. So far so good.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> I'm using the lowly Rayovac.
> 
> With the light sucking up so much fuel at once it is a good test for them. The chemical reaction inside caused by depletion is likely accelarated by this light so if that is what causes an alkaline to leak/burst this light oughta do it. So far so good.



FYI: someone questioned the 12.5 hour runtime on low. On an alkaleak it did not make it, but on the Energizer primary lithium it exceeded the 12.5 hour runtime...


----------



## roger-roger (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I saw some Ultimate Lithium AAA, hopefully still in stock tomorrow.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



roger-roger said:


> I saw some Ultimate Lithium AAA, hopefully still in stock tomorrow.



Good call on the lithiums.

I have a few battery guzzlers with me for night work so I had a fresh supply of triple a Rayovacs when the first of my PL-2's arrived. Plus I'm just curious to see if a light this powerful causes an alkaline to leak. 
I've gotten good results from Rayovacs in some Coast fuel guzzlers so I aint skeered. 

Not sure what 'brand' PK uses in his lab, but feel comfortable that he and the folks in lab coats were using alkalines at least at some point during the R&D. 
Only PK can answer that though.


----------



## roger-roger (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Good call on the lithiums.
> 
> I have a few battery guzzlers with me for night work so I had a fresh supply of triple a Rayovacs when the first of my PL-2's arrived. Plus I'm just curious to see if a light this powerful causes an alkaline to leak.
> I've gotten good results from Rayovacs in some Coast fuel guzzlers so I aint skeered.
> ...





Good test. For myself besides compactness the reason to have an AA/AAA powered light, is the ability to use alkalines in an emergency.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*




A few Christmas presents acquired.
The lady that signed the invoices said "thanks for the order, and this one and this one too. "lol

So tonight begins a PL-2 pocket torture test...PVD vs PVD. 
A black PL-2 will be riding in the same pocket as a PR-1 that thus far (since June) has been practially blemish free. 
The other pocket will still have a Microstream. That one has been with me nearly a year now. The older gen model only puts out 24 lumens but it is just right for numerous situations. So a PL-2 I call "Sammy" will share a pocket. 
(Frank is still a shirt pocket light)





Guess which one is Sammy...

Last night... well this morning rather, a rather annoying quality control manager paid our project an unannounced visit. For law officers think IAD guy with a chip on his shoulder. Things were winding down and portable sunshine light plants had been put away. 
What to do?
Dude wants to see the progress of items completed thus far but the sun had not risen enough to see yet. Pffft! That was easy... pull out the PR-1 and all its conical floody-ness to show the guy items 50' at a time. 
Within a few minutes he had seen what he wanted to see due to being well lit and soon was on his way....after ensuring everybody present knew he was pleased with items built so far. 
That PR-1 really helped an otherwise tense situation end up being a casual stroll with a fellow who generally never leaves the site without pointing out at least 5 violations. His closing statement was "we need more projects built like this one." lol.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



roger-roger said:


> Good test. For myself besides compactness the reason to have an AA/AAA powered light, is the ability to use alkalines in an emergency.



I agree. I always have a couple of nice rechargeable or CR123A lights with me when I travel internationally but in the back of my mind I know there is a chance that I will be in a disaster scene without power for several days. The Norks may cross the DMZ, the volcano may blow or the cyclone may hit. Or, as in Italy and Burma today, the earthquake may cause widespread destruction.

In some scenarios, all I would have for a light is what is in my pocket. Almost anywhere in the world I could find AA batteries. I could harvest them from a computer mouse or TV remote control in the rubble if I had to. AAA's would also be far easier to find than CR123A's or even a USB charger.

I don't normally carry a keychain when I'm on the road but I need to keep one of these small AAA lights like the PK-PL2 or the SF Titan in my pocket just in case. I'd love to see an AA version of this PK light of course.

And, speaking of the PK-PL2, I was so enamored with the appearance of the rainbow TiO2 version that I couldn't bring myself to use it. I ordered a black finish PL2 and left the rainbow in the box for a future as a gift to a family member (or as my own shelf queen ).

The threads on the black PL2 were a little dry for my taste so I dug through the drawer and found a dab of Nyogel 760G. The CNC milling patterns are less aggressive than on the larger PK lights which is fine with me. The keyring on the tail helps hold the light and provides the important roll resistance. And if you don't want it, it's easily removable.

Gotta love the PK-PL2. :thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 26, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Tonight my PR-1 was used to help a pipe camera crew fix their malfunctioning reel system.

After carrying this light 24/7 since June the Battery Station finally showed it was starting to give out. 
I used it on medium for a solid hour helping the fellows out. It burned just fine the whole time. I turned it off and a few minutes later turned it back on. On high it flashed rapidly a few times and went to medium. 

Fluke or signal? I turned it on a few more times and it repeated. Let the cell rest 30 minutes or so and hi worked again... for a minute or two and same results... flashes rapidly and down shifts to medium. 
Just thought I'd pass along that this light has a low fuel warning. I'll use the same cell until medium no longer works proper.
I have no idea how much runtime is on that battery. But can say it has been in there at least 6 weeks of daily use. 




The broken rig I lit.
The hose is a fiber optic cable with a video camera that is inserted into pipelines for verifying correctness or finding errors. 
The hose was not cooperating when being reeled in and had formed a "birds nest" like a bait caster fishing reel.
Picture was taken after the problem was solved.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 26, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Double post

Insert comercial here

End comercial break


----------



## ven (Aug 26, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Cool stuff mr fixer and good to know. All things allowing I am going to take little PK out tonight with Callum . It's been my go to light for the last few days , now sat on the lower console part in my car. Really impressed by the amount of useful light it kicks out for its size.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 26, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Have you used the pocket burner much?

Maybe I've gotten a kinder/gentler unit but frankly haven't found it gets overly hot at all in uses of 5-10 minutes at a time on high. 
Oh it gets warm in seconds, but doesn't get so warm I'd be afraid to use it around highly flamable stuff like my lawnmower at 3am.


----------



## ven (Aug 26, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I have not, but not out of choice unfortunately . I will do once I get some time mr earlymorningmower


----------



## miyagi (Aug 26, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Hi Guys! Finally received both lights this week. WOW!! I am more than impressed by the quality machinery and the white beam. Here are the details:

PR1: I will compare with my Olight S1 as it takes the same battery. The output from PR1 is definitely more than the S1 with more throw. The spill/flood is almost as more than the S1. Olight has its own merit too like the various mode including the moonlight mode and the magnetic tail cap. If you just want a simple H-M-L mode light, PR1 will not disappoint. The mode spacing is just right and medium is good enough for daily activity. The creamy white beam is really nice with no artifacts during wall shining.

PL2: I have been edcing Fenix E01 for years and now it's going to rest in peace. The ugly purple beam but vampire lasting light. When I first turned on the PL2, it was a bright white light and the throw was wow. I wasn't expecting something like this from an AAA light. I don't have the measurement but the throw was impressive. There is a good spill too so it's not just a pencil beam. I will be ordering more as I think the price point is just right.

Thank you Paul Kim for producing impressive lights! I am your follower. I look forward for your next AA light and 18650 light that is more suitable for non-military people. Less aggressive machinery but something you can carry or put in a back pack and starts from Low to High vs High to Low. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## ven (Aug 26, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Great feedback, I feel the same! 

Quick pic 





Loving it!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Aug 26, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Have you used the pocket burner much?
> 
> Maybe I've gotten a kinder/gentler unit but frankly haven't found it gets overly hot at all in uses of 5-10 minutes at a time on high.
> Oh it gets warm in seconds, but doesn't get so warm I'd be afraid to use it around highly flamable stuff like my lawnmower at 3am.



I've had the same experience, the PK-PL2 seems to be thermally stable with the NiMH batteries I've been using. I let it run for 20 minutes sitting on a desk and it was warm but nothing like some other small lights I've used in the past. I had a 47's Mini that was a great pocket light but it ran hot and I was always afraid I'd drop it somewhere inaccessible in an aircraft (like under the rudder pedals ) while it was in high mode.

Maybe the PK-PL2 is not so well behaved thermally with a fresh alkaline or lithium cell.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 26, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Good feedback miyagi.




Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I've had the same experience, the PK-PL2 seems to be thermally stable with the NiMH batteries I've been using. I let it run for 20 minutes sitting on a desk and it was warm but nothing like some other small lights I've used in the past. I had a 47's Mini that was a great pocket light but it ran hot and I was always afraid I'd drop it somewhere inaccessible in an aircraft (like under the rudder pedals ) while it was in high mode.
> 
> Maybe the PK-PL2 is not so well behaved thermally with a fresh alkaline or lithium cell.



I'm using a Rayovac alkaline and it doesn't get toasty at all. 
I did a similar test, first to get a feel for how warm the light gets but also to see if the battery gets hot. Using a black one and a silver one it seems the silver one gets warm faster.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Aug 26, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

PK warned me it could get really hot, but to my surprise it has not been a problem....


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Yeah, I kept see-ing how hot it was going to get Eddie and figured on using it to light cigarettes and fireworks. 
Can't say I'm disappointed though. 

Hot or not the PL-2 is one bright little flashlight. And at about a quarter each for a triple a alkie it's cheap to feed.

I stopped the PVD vs PVD pocket torture test on the first night... in the first 20 minutes... the sound of a pair of flashlights banging together in my pocket was an uncomfortable sound to me. "Step, clunk, step, clunk". That got old fast. 

Later a side by side black vs silver beam check revealed they have pretty similar beams in terms of spot and spill. But the silver one that has some time on the LED seemed as though it had begun to take on a slight neutral cast. By itself it looks pretty white.
The beam from the 'new' light looked whiter. I'll set the silver on aside for a few days and use the black one exclusively then re-compare them after a few days.

For those who don't do facebook, PK stated there recently that there are going to be various options down the road including _neutral tints_ for the PL-2. You saw that right. A neutral PK. 
Best I can tell it seems the PR-1 and PL-2 are just the beginning for what lies ahead at PKDL. Options for those 2 in terms of parts and variations of the actual lights themselves in time. Like these are the Adam and Eve of things down the road. Yay! 


The voices talked me into a rainbow PL-2. It was just a matter of time. 
Should arrive Monday.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 28, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

A Rayovac gave out in a PL-2 tonight. It did not do like the PR-1 where it flashed and reduced a level.

It flashed then started to dim from high. Then kept getting dimmer. 

I turned the light off to let it rest a few minutes. It came on in low mode. Then dimming became rapid. I mean like in 1 minute it went from about 10 lumens (the stated low output) to really, really dim. 
That battery had a couple of 15-20 minute runs but I'm still surprised it gave out so soon. A cell in my silver one has been used more but still burns brightly. 

The cell in the PR-1 that no longer runs on high now only runs on low. When it quit running on high I used it for maybe 5 minutes on medium before it would only run on low. (Edit: once it only ran on low it only did that long enough to "let me find the toilet at 2am" a couple of times and then a few seconds of dimming to nill; end edit)

So basically it seems when a cell in either product gets to the point they won't run on high, you get time to go find another battery. No sudden shut off. But like my Elzetta Alpha the cell is nearly done when it won't run on high anymore. 

But several weeks (7 or 8) of general (daily) use on a primary 123 was pretty good in my view. I'll reserve judgement for the PL-2 after the cell in the silver one has played out. 

Maybe others can chime in what results you get with other battery types?


----------



## staticx57 (Aug 28, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Well I folded. All this talk had me curious so I purchased a PL2. Although I wish I saw the news about neutral white first.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 28, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Yeah, I kept see-ing how hot it was going to get Eddie and figured on using it to light cigarettes and fireworks.
> Can't say I'm disappointed though.
> 
> Hot or not the PL-2 is one bright little flashlight. And at about a quarter each for a triple a alkie it's cheap to feed.
> ...



"Neutral tints" in a PK light!  Don't think I will be able to resist a neutral PL-2! I have been using "cool white" as an excuse not to buy the PR-1 but your incessant posting is wearing me down if I could just get my flashlight budget to cooperate!


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 28, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



ZMZ67 said:


> "Neutral tints" in a PK light!  Don't think I will be able to resist a neutral PL-2! I have been using "cool white" as an excuse not to buy the PR-1 but your incessant posting is wearing me down if I could just get my flashlight budget to cooperate!



Well don't look for neutral next Tuesday or nothin'. It's on his list of things to do eventually. 

A fellow on his facebook page asked if neutral is an option to which PK responded 'no time frame' but that there'll be options with the PL-2 as time goes on.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 29, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Well don't look for neutral next Tuesday or nothin'. It's on his list of things to do eventually.
> 
> A fellow on his facebook page asked if neutral is an option to which PK responded 'no time frame' but that there'll be options with the PL-2 as time goes on.



Probably best for my budget anyway! I may just pick up a cool white PR-1 first if I can squeeze out the funds.Will need at least one or two cool white lights for "comparison" purposes anyway..........


----------



## ven (Aug 29, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

You might be surprised by the PR1, ZMZ67! Although cool white........it's a nice cool tint! No cold or angry blue here, more towards the very slightly yellow side. Not having a crazy intense hot spot, you get a nice little wall of light and a smooth transmission from hotspot to spill.

Even from 1 m away nothing washed out




Wall 3m away


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 29, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

"You might be surprised by the PR1, ZMZ67! Although cool white........it's a nice cool tint! No cold or angry blue here, more towards the very slightly yellow side. Not having a crazy intense hot spot, you get a nice little wall of light and a smooth transmission from hotspot to spill."

Man your killing me ven! I already wanted the light to begin with,those beam shots are icing on the cake! Just gotta see if I can work the $$$ out.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 29, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Ven, your white balance in those wall photos is pretty darn accurate I'd say.


----------



## ven (Aug 29, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

My apologies :laughing: it's not my fault, it's a bank holiday and my 5am work alarm went off, so naturally the 1st and most important thing is to check CPF out


You won't be disappointed , I am a little biased though towards 16340 size lights ,as that is my go to edc fuel size. Great things really do come in small packages!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Aug 29, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

With such a great price in the PL-2, I will gladly add neutrals when available, but it is no means urgent. Although I prefer neutral in many of my lights, I have yet to come upon a circumstance when using any of PK's lights that made me wish I had a nw. My sons dog was injured, and my primary preference came from working in Emergency Services and needing to evaluate skin color, nailbed and lip color, etc. using the PL-2 I was able to ascertain the problem, sew it up and move on, no problem. 

As far as battery life, I am using lithium primaries and after 6 weeks of nightly use, no signs of depletion yet.


----------



## ven (Aug 29, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Ven, your white balance in those wall photos is pretty darn accurate I'd say.




Thank you you and thank you Apple  Although I find the iPhone 6+ not the best for picking up the actual brightness, it does represent colours failry close to what my eyes see.


----------



## ven (Aug 29, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Hey there Eddie, hope all is well. I feel the same with neutral and agree with you, I am yet to fire the PR1 up and be disappointed by the rendition of what I see. Although it's a different light and different LED's, the 5700k from the x40vn's xpl' s ,to my eyes give one of the best colour renditions yet(still seems to make colours stand out but accurate too if makes sense). 

I will honestly say , my avoiding cool whites for a while now has been put in question with this little PK. 
I guess I am saying I am re-:thinking: stuff a little.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 29, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



ven said:


> My apologies :laughing: it's not my fault, it's a bank holiday and my 5am work alarm went off, so naturally the 1st and most important thing is to check CPF out
> 
> 
> You won't be disappointed , I am a little biased though towards 16340 size lights ,as that is my go to edc fuel size. Great things really do come in small packages!



Most of my EDC lights are 1XCR123 so I am partial to the battery size as well.I have been toying with the idea of carrying two EDC lights but kind of wanted to stay with the same batteries.The PR-1 coupled with my neutral Olight S1 would complement each other nicely I think!


----------



## ven (Aug 29, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I would say so yes. Cells wise I only have a handful of cr123's, I use IMR16340 for my edc fuel and just top off regular. Other than cost here, my other little gripe is not knowing where I am up to in the mah stakes. Rather than carry several spares, I find for my needs , topping up before taking with me works well.

Have you hit the buy button yet


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 29, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Working on "justification" now.Lights vastly outnumber shoes in our house already and she gets the email from Amazon so there is no hiding this one! lol


----------



## ven (Aug 29, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



ZMZ67 said:


> Working on "justification" now.Lights vastly outnumber shoes in our house already and she gets the email from Amazon so there is no hiding this one! lol




Tag it onto a nice little surprise gift and tell her not to look or it will be ruined.

Or just order it and take it like a man :laughing:


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 29, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



ven said:


> Tag it onto a nice little surprise gift and tell her not to look or it will be ruined.
> 
> Or just order it and take it like a man :laughing:



No real worries, she generally doesn't mind my obsession.....er......hobby.....:laughing:


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 29, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Maybe I spoke outta sorts in terms of PK doing a neutral PL-2. He indicated that and other items are distinct possibilities... but being PK is PK it aint gonna be some johnny-come lately hi cri thing. 
Nope whatever he ends up doing hasn't been invented yet. 

But when the time comes I feel pretty confident it'll be the neutral-ally-est neutral ever seen. It may be so neutral in fact you'll swear it's a light bulb.

Me, I look forward to discovering how PK can incorparate a self defense aspect into a neutral beam... 
perhaps the bad guy is lulled into some kinda kinder/gentler thought process while admiring how that home owners light beam amazingly shows off the various curves of the big screen tv he was just interupted from stealing... when the sudden beam of a gently blinding flashlight is activated....only to be thwacked into a submission hold via an additional hidden martial arts device only available on neutral versions of the PL-2. 

Frankly when I saw a silver and a rainbow version of the PL-2 were coming out, then on page something or other in this thread he illuded to a tail stander PR-1 I already knew the winds of change had been taking place at PKDL. 

Lets just wait and see what that fertile mind comes out with next...




In the meantime...
Wifey picked the top one saying it looked more girly.
Hoping she'd pick the top one I was happy to keep the bottom one as it looks to me like the back of a compact disc.






Just checked Bulls Eye, not a PL-2 to be had right now. All 3 choices are sold out.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 29, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Here's a couple of ideas how to carry a PL-2




Geeky shirt pocket carry with a Microstream clip.




Chix-dig-it hip carry....




Along with other emergency tools on your daily key ring.


Anybody else got any ideas?


Edit:
Amazon shows 2 of each color of the PL-2's and 3 PR-1's. 
They usually reload with 6 at a time.

Hey PK, we need more Rockets and Pocket Burners at Amazon please!!


----------



## ZMZ67 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

PR-1 arrived today!  Just as "advertised" in this thread. Tint is not my preferred neutral but good for cool white,no angry blue or anything and the High-Med-Low will work well for how I plan to use the PR-1. The clip may actually work for me on this light I have never had much success using clips on any of my other 1XCR123 lights before.Haven't decided how I want to carry both yet but the PR-1 and Olight S1 (neutral) should make for a great EDC combo when I figure out the details !


----------



## ven (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Congrats ZM, it was love at first hold for me, the crazy bit is, it's not worn off. If anything it's grown stronger over the short time !

An amazing little light in every way , as you say although it's a cool white it is a nice cool white. I find colours accurately represented to my eyes . Nothing is washed out of the useful floody beam from the shallow wide reflector . It IMO is close to EDC perfection ........


----------



## ZMZ67 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I am excited by the fact I can "have my cake and eat it too" with the PR-1/S1 as a combo.Such diminutive lights yet so much potential!


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



ven said:


> Congrats ZM, it was love at first hold for me, the crazy bit is, it's not worn off. If anything it's grown stronger over the short time !
> 
> An amazing little light in every way , as you say although it's a cool white it is a nice cool white. I find colours accurately represented to my eyes . Nothing is washed out of the useful floody beam from the shallow wide reflector . It IMO is close to EDC perfection ........



My first PKDL light was the FL-2. Like you with the PR-1 it kept growing on me for quite a while and my thought was it was _my_ perfect flashlight. It is still my personal benchmark light I judge all my other acquisitions by but....

That PR-1 has stolen my heart. 
I suppose I am partial to white tint when it comes to LED's. Even though I love those W and L Malkoffs I just tend to prefer a white beam. The Streamlight C4 floated my boat from the beginning but there was a lack of "wow" in colors.
Somehow PK managed to create a fairly white output that does not affect colors adversely. 

Glad to see folks end up finding his tint to their liking despite how white it is.



More torture testing. The black PL-2 is a pocket carry with a knife, nail clippers, and a Microstream. 
The others are getting steamed each afternoon while I shower. The PVD is winning the battle against the HA type 2 of the Streamlight while duking it out with the pocket knife, clippers, a money clip and chapstick.




So far no fog has managed to develop inside the lens after 5 events.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Rats! looks like I got a bad unit.PR-1 worked great initially then started to flicker on high and jump to lower mode a little while ago. Not working at all now but I contacted the seller hopefully I can get a replacement in short order.


----------



## ven (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Bummer ZM , sorry to hear, hopefully all sorted fast for you. Presume you have checked and cleaned up threads and contract areas, just in case anything from the factory has took up residence there. 

Thanks for the info mr fixer, good to know.

Although of course different in many ways, the r50vn has a similarity in the design/reflector IMO. Quite wide and shallow like the pocket rocket(just bigger overall) .


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



ZMZ67 said:


> Rats! looks like I got a bad unit.PR-1 worked great initially then started to flicker on high and jump to lower mode a little while ago. Not working at all now but I contacted the seller hopefully I can get a replacement in short order.



Contact PK at "pkdesignlab.com". He'll make it right.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I just picked up two rainbows from Amazon... can't wait to check them out! Planning on keeping one in my pocket and attaching the other to the zipper of my hiking pack.


----------



## ven (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Congrats fresh Eddie , just done a quick beam pic out front.....hard to make out as the phone was not playing well for catching the light.



Close up








Pocket rocket




Lit the garden up a lot more than the pic shows, where it's darker on the edges , it looked more like the centre of this pic.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



ZMZ67 said:


> Rats! looks like I got a bad unit.PR-1 worked great initially then started to flicker on high and jump to lower mode a little while ago. Not working at all now but I contacted the seller hopefully I can get a replacement in short order.


I know of at least 3 with the same issue so I think these are turning out to be .... well you know. Slowly losen then tighten the head with the light switched on. You may see it flash a few times and you may get it working again for a while. Very strange connection issue I think. But maybe something a little different.

Now I have a new puzzle. My light has now transformed into the 3 level light... I have no idea how, I was just trying to fix the POS. The sequence goes H M L. This light has some secrets.

The PK-PL2 should be in a different thread as it seems like a very good light.


----------



## teak (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



StandardBattery said:


> I know of at least 3 with the same issue so I think these are turning out to be .... well you know. Slowly losen then tighten the head with the light switched on. You may see it flash a few times and you may get it working again for a while. Very strange connection issue I think. But maybe something a little different.
> 
> Now I have a new puzzle. My light has now transformed into the 3 level light... I have no idea how, I was just trying to fix the POS. The sequence goes H M L. This light has some secrets.
> 
> The PK-PL2 should be in a different thread as it seems like a very good light.


Ahh, I'm confused. Are you talking about the pocket rocket being a 3 mode light H/M/L?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



StandardBattery said:


> Now I have a new puzzle. My light has now transformed into the 3 level light... I have no idea how, I was just trying to fix the POS. The sequence goes H M L. This light has some secrets.



We're talking about the PK-PR1 right? :thinking:

It's always been a three level light as far as I know:

http://pkdesignlab.com/Spec/PK-PR1 spec.pdf


----------



## staticx57 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I must admit, the design has really grown on me lately.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

FYI
Some of the silver PL-2's left the factory with the PCB threaded too far into the head thus creating a switching issue due lack of pressure.

Twist the brass part out of the bezel about a half turn and it should go to working proper.
Contact PK about it and he'll make it right. 

I had 2 do it and after twisting the brass part out of the bezel a bit I've had no more issue. PK offered to replace them, but I declined since I fixed mine. 
If it keeps trying to twist back into the head a very small chunk of foil will act as a thread lock while still allowing disassembly later.

See, these lights are brand new ideas and being this is the first run of both the PR-1 and PL-2's there is bound to be a few that got out with glitches. 
Unlike my Chevy truck that after millions of units later I'm wiggling a ground wire to get my headlight to work because Chevy still makes sockets that melt from the heat of the halogen bulb. Worse they don't melt during the warranty period so I have to eat the cost of repairing it.
No PK will get the problem solved and until then will get you taken care of.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



teak said:


> Ahh, I'm confused. Are you talking about the pocket rocket being a 3 mode light H/M/L?


I am talking about the PK-PR1 ... very strange; when I first got mine it was a 2 level light.


The PK-PL2 lights are working fine, nice lights, the Rocket has been a jalopy.


----------



## teak (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



StandardBattery said:


> I am talking about the PK-PR1 ... very strange; when I first got mine it was a 2 level light.
> 
> 
> The PK-PL2 lights are working fine, nice lights, the Rocket has been a jalopy.


The pr1 has always been a 3 level light. H m l


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Word on the street is that a whole bunch of PL-2's left the factory today on their way to Bulls Eye.


----------



## tab665 (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

i gotta give you credit bykfixer, you are very enthusiastic about PK's products!!!


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Ima Malkoff nut and a Streamlight fanboy.

But PK products give even those guys something to aim for *someday.*

Like I told one guy, you cannot compare PK products to others based on categories because the category was just invented... by Paul Kim aka PK. So yeah I'm excited about 'em. 

But I also get excited about Coast lights, Mags, SureFires, Rayovacs n Evereadys and as I scan about my den I see about 100 other kinds of battery operated fire on a stick I'm pretty excited about as well.

So even though I have many lights by many manufacturers, when I want cutting edge technology with it understood it'll hold up when I need it to... yeah I'm pretty enthusiatic about PKDL flashlights.


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Any news on availablilty of the tailstanding tailcap for the PK-PR1?


----------



## pk (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



teak said:


> Let me say, I don't own any made in china lights except for PK'S. I put my trust in PK and know it's going to work when I press the button. I can't say that with others. I know there are others out there but I know PK has put his heart and sole in his lights. I love my FL2LE!


I thank you for your trust and believes in my work. I assure you I will stand behind my products no matter what.
I am not doing this for quick bucks or selling cheap stuff in container to be rich. I wanna do the right things and do properly. That does not means they are perfect now, but we are all leaning together with all your inputs and I am sure we will get there like solid 6P platform.
Thank you for your kind supports.


----------



## pk (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Good call on the lithiums.
> 
> I have a few battery guzzlers with me for night work so I had a fresh supply of triple a Rayovacs when the first of my PL-2's arrived. Plus I'm just curious to see if a light this powerful causes an alkaline to leak.
> I've gotten good results from Rayovacs in some Coast fuel guzzlers so I aint skeered.
> ...


We do test with many brands of batteries. But it seems Energizer Ultimate Lithium works reliably and consistent. also Panasonic eneloop pro rechargeable work good too.
There are so many battery brands and many do not meet their claims. I've tested some claims 1100mA AAA and it's all BS.
Most big brand name cells perform very consistent despite their conservative ratings, but be aware there are many fake copies of them too.
On this matter, I've seen many many Chinese battery companies rolling there internal battery film with HANDS. OMG. there goes consistency, reliability and safety of those cells.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



tab665 said:


> i gotta give you credit bykfixer, you are very enthusiastic about PK's products!!!



Quotes below may help explain why. 
Well that and products I can trust my families life with...

"I thank you for your trust and believes in my work. I assure you I will stand behind my products no matter what.
I am not doing this for quick bucks or selling cheap stuff in container to be rich. I wanna do the right things and do properly. That does not means they are perfect now, but we are all leaning together with all your inputs and I am sure we will get there like solid 6P platform."

"We do test with many brands of batteries. But it seems Energizer Ultimate Lithium works reliably and consistent. also Panasonic eneloop pro rechargeable work good too.
There are so many battery brands and many do not meet their claims. I've tested some claims 1100mA AAA and it's all BS.
Most big brand name cells perform very consistent despite their conservative ratings, but be aware there are many fake copies of them too.
On this matter, I've seen many many Chinese battery companies rolling there internal battery film with HANDS. OMG. there goes consistency, reliability and safety of those cells."


----------



## pk (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



miyagi said:


> Hi Guys! Finally received both lights this week. WOW!! I am more than impressed by the quality machinery and the white beam. Here are the details:
> 
> PR1: I will compare with my Olight S1 as it takes the same battery. The output from PR1 is definitely more than the S1 with more throw. The spill/flood is almost as more than the S1. Olight has its own merit too like the various mode including the moonlight mode and the magnetic tail cap. If you just want a simple H-M-L mode light, PR1 will not disappoint. The mode spacing is just right and medium is good enough for daily activity. The creamy white beam is really nice with no artifacts during wall shining.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all your comments.
It's funny on this thread top banner shows Olight S1R rating 900 lumens. The new single mode PR1 head/bezel with new PCB w/ XPL LED, I can not get it up more than 550 lumen max output. (Yes, it gets pretty HOT fast! oops)
They must know something I don't or different testing methods. All PKDL products ratings are out of windows real lumens like my old company did.

Yes, AA lights. one on the to do list.

Enjoy!


----------



## tab665 (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

while i have no intentions of participating in the product pass-around, i do look forward to the feedback from those that do partake. in particular someone who can do measured runtime tests. while the high mode certainly must have a step down, i find the medium mode runtime @ 100 lumens to seem kind of astronomical. surely these things cant be all unicorns and rainbows.


----------



## tab665 (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



pk said:


> Thank you for all your comments.
> It's funny on this thread top banner shows Olight S1R rating 900 lumens. The new single mode PR1 head/bezel with new PCB w/ XPL LED, I can not get it up more than 550 lumen max output. (Yes, it gets pretty HOT fast! oops)
> They must know something I don't or different testing methods. All PKDL products ratings are out of windows real lumens like my old company did.
> 
> ...


the S1R does 900 lumens for a total of 30 seconds before dropping to 300 lumens. someone did a off/on test here where they would reset the power after the step down @ 30seconds. i think they got something like 2 and a half minutes of the full 900 lumens in 30 second intervals before it dropped to where they could only get 900 lumens for a second or two.

edit: i should also add that the S1R i think is with a high drain (5C discharge) IMR battery.


----------



## pk (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> A Rayovac gave out in a PL-2 tonight. It did not do like the PR-1 where it flashed and reduced a level.
> 
> It flashed then started to dim from high. Then kept getting dimmer.
> 
> ...


Something I've not mentioned to anybody:
All batteries are not created equal.
Rayovac batteries are underrated. my old company, we tested Rayovac batteries and found it is really nice solid batteries. However, it's cell composition is NOT for fast drain application. when you use their batteries in slow drain products, it really shines out. great batteries.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

PK, I bought a bunch of aaa Rayovacs for my inefficient direct drive work lights. A brand that ryhmes with toast. The batteries were about 25¢ ea. 

So when PL-2's were purchased I started out with them. The one that only got 15-20 minutes was one I used to see how warm the light gets.... a 20 minute run time killed it. 
In my other 2 PL-2 lights there is 30+ minutes of occasional short burst use on those. 
So yeah for extended use the Rayovac leaves a lot to be desired. 

In my inefficient (direct drive) work lights I found Eneloop pro give a lot more runtime before dimming is noticed. So those will be my 'go to' for the PL-2's once the Rayovacs play out. 


Thanks your input.


----------



## pk (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



tab665 said:


> the S1R does 900 lumens for a total of 30 seconds before dropping to 300 lumens. someone did a off/on test here where they would reset the power after the step down @ 30seconds. i think they got something like 2 and a half minutes of the full 900 lumens in 30 second intervals before it dropped to where they could only get 900 lumens for a second or two.
> edit: i should also add that the S1R i think is with a high drain (5C discharge) IMR battery.


That's interesting comment.

PKDL rates no 1 second, 30 seconds on/off ratings.
Like my old company, we start to measure after 30 seconds of thermal stabilization out of window output. 
And it is REAL life environment, no additional cooling device, and it's real life what you would get at normal life use. 
We will not rate our products in seconds of bright flashing moments.

It is completely different story and rating methods. If testing method consist of 1 second on and 1 second off. likewise, 30 seconds on and 30 seconds off testing results will give you completely different story.
Would you feel happier if PKDL gives you that kinds of testing result with higher rating?
I do not feel comfortable with that kinds of ratings and marketing my products on just based on lumen ratings either.

There is no mystery in lumen ratings. 
Look at CREE or anyother LED company spec sheet of particular LED and they gives you Lumens rating at given temperature(1), current(2), Lumens(3), and you know what battery you put it into it. that will give you runtime and lumens pretty much accurate. But that's just a beginning and it goes to downhill rather fast.
And the rest of are LOST in efficiencies: Circuit, optic, reflector, thermal, etc
Then again, their flashing rating is also fake since it is NOT real life application. 
Let say, we needed a standard to rate lumens and they(somebody) started to rating all LED spec this way at controlled 25 degree C. of flashing and measure lumens. 
But, bottom line is, there is No black magics here.

tab665, hope I haven't make you feel offended. Just use your statement to explain my philosophy of our belief and method we use to rating.
I had to explain these kinds of things so many time to people and there are so many still don't understand and purchase by numbers...
Please accept my apology in advance if I said in any sense to make you uncomfortable.


----------



## pk (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Well don't look for neutral next Tuesday or nothin'. It's on his list of things to do eventually.
> 
> A fellow on his facebook page asked if neutral is an option to which PK responded 'no time frame' but that there'll be options with the PL-2 as time goes on.


You all know my believes in LEGO system.
Pr1 & PL2 is a just standard base of expansion.
You will have more optional Bezel, tailcap, and so on..
Better get to work harder and faster

P.S. you know most of light you purchase is dead end after you buy. not much expansion or improvements other then custom make. well, just like I did at SF, PKDL family will grow and custom parts will be available and I am committed to support all who want to make any improvements. email me your plan, I have no problem to send you original 3D file to modify. cheers


----------



## tab665 (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



pk said:


> That's interesting comment.
> 
> PKDL rates no 1 second, 30 seconds on/off ratings.
> Like my old company, we start to measure after 30 seconds of thermal stabilization out of window output.
> ...


lol, no offense taken. i was simply explaining to you how the got their "900 lumens". the 30 second thing is hogwash.


----------



## pk (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



tab665 said:


> lol, no offense taken. i was simply explaining to you how the got their "900 lumens". the 30 second thing is hogwash.


Thank you for your kind input and understanding. it's a bit of struggle always to convince and educate customers about lumen ratings. 
as you know, with/without standard, so many claims multi million candlepower lights when we go to market.. oh well..


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



pk said:


> That's interesting comment.
> 
> PKDL rates no 1 second, 30 seconds on/off ratings.
> Like my old company, we start to measure after 30 seconds of thermal stabilization out of window output.
> ...





pk said:


> You all know my believes in LEGO system.
> Pr1 & PL2 is a just standard base of expansion.
> You will have more optional Bezel, tailcap, and so on..
> Better get to work harder and faster
> ...



Cultivated Expectations explained.

Glad you're on our side sir.


----------



## pk (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



leon2245 said:


> Any news on availablilty of the tailstanding tailcap for the PK-PR1?


We are in production as we speaks.
Since it is non-standard item, we/I have to find a way to distribute in CPF some how..


----------



## peter yetman (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Sorry to interupt the flow. This seems to be the only active PK thread that I can find.
Anyone got any info on The FoxFury PK1?
Can't find much info on here or elsewhere.
I assume they are all well gone, just interested in what it does.
Thanks.
Peter


----------



## DK Demand Lab (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I am waiting..!


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



pk said:


> We are in production as we speaks.
> Since it is non-standard item, we/I have to find a way to distribute in CPF some how..



I'll be tuned in,
Excellent


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



peter yetman said:


> Sorry to interupt the flow. This seems to be the only active PK thread that I can find.
> Anyone got any info on The FoxFury PK1?
> Can't find much info on here or elsewhere.
> I assume they are all well gone, just interested in what it does.
> ...



Geez, talk about a classic. 
I did not know that one was even a production item. I thought it was a promo. 

A 2013 thread showed spec sheets and all... like there were some available to consumers. 

I googled "foxfire pk1" and saw a thread about it. But that was the only info I saw. 

I'll ask him at some point Pete. We are discussing the pass around details and I'll bring it up next time we communicate. 

He notified me that the tail stander tail caps are coming soon along with a single mode thrower head (bezel he calls it) and a 'beefier' belt clip for the PR-1. He also mentioned a PKDL lanyard ring and lanyard as well. 
Details are unknown at this time. But knowing PK it'll be stuff to get excited about. 

I'm hoping to see a PR-1 type of 2 way clip be shrunken and incorparated onto the PL-2. I'm plumb outta Micrstream clips.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



pk said:


> You all know my believes in LEGO system.
> Pr1 & PL2 is a just standard base of expansion.
> You will have more optional Bezel, tailcap, and so on..
> Better get to work harder and faster
> ...



This is good to hear! One thing I find frustrating with small lights is that more and more they are sealed units. Sure they can be modded but I am eager to see a more modular design in a small light.Switch options as well as well as the ability to change or update the light engine would be welcome.


----------



## pk (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Oh, one other thing I forgot to mention about importance of lanyard.
PR1 is designed to accept lanyard option by replacing belt clip with lanyard ring.
That Marine guy (bykfixer referenced somewhere up on this thread) asked for it and I remembered to remind him. 
Usually normal general users don't ask for lanyard option..
Anyway, it is an option you can utilize.
(yes. LEGO PK style.. and that Lanyard ring is same size for SF tailcap too. kkk)





here is photo for all same lanyard ring and lanyard for all three brothers




Sorry guys. 
I am thinking of my time in Korea 4 Am, and forgot about USA time. you guys keep posting while editing my post...


----------



## LightWalker (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I like it that way PK!


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Me too, what versatility. That is just USEFUL.


----------



## staticx57 (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

While we have your ear pk, any chance for a neutral PL2? I really like the design of it and the multicolored design is quite nice. But I am not a fan of how how blue 6500k is, which to my eyes is very.


----------



## pk (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



staticx57 said:


> While we have your ear pk, any chance for a neutral PL2? I really like the design of it and the multicolored design is quite nice. But I am not a fan of how how blue 6500k is, which to my eyes is very.


please tell me you guys preference of color and LED.
No promise, but I will try my best to do what I can..
Plz keep in mind different LED has different focal point and that makes it different for making it and beam pattern with existing reflector
unless, just change same same XPG-R5 LED with color change..
Just, FYI

BTW. what is that "Level 1" stuff?
On that note, I might have to change my CPF Avatar to this to compete with Mr. bykfixer


----------



## Roger Sully (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I would never have thought of that lanyard option. That's awesome!


----------



## pk (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Roger Sully said:


> I would never have thought of that lanyard option. That's awesome!


man. you too are "Level 1" citizen?
Why am I not?

Roger, 
you know it's my job and I did all my life you know... 

Darn, I still wannabe Level 1 too..


----------



## peter yetman (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Here you go PK....
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/payments.php
You subscribe to CPF and you get a Level X.
Smartypants Avatar by the way.
P


----------



## ven (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

That is awesome PK,


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



staticx57 said:


> While we have your ear pk, any chance for a neutral PL2? I really like the design of it and the multicolored design is quite nice. But I am not a fan of how how blue 6500k is, which to my eyes is very.





pk said:


> please tell me you guys preference of color and LED.
> No promise, but I will try my best to do what I can..
> Plz keep in mind different LED has different focal point and that makes it different for making it and beam pattern with existing reflector
> unless, just change same same XPG-R5 LED with color change..
> ...



To be honest I had noted that slight hint of blue in my rainbow PL-2. Not as much in the black or silver but yeah a little. Yet each has an XPG-R5.
Hmmm.

But it wasn't something I personally took issue with simply because it reminded me of your old G2L beam. 
I was digging the nostalgia. 

The colors in the distance seemed way more true than with the old G2L, so I largely ignored it... and so did my dog while we played night fetch. He prefers the low setting btw.

With that said a tint that matches the low setting on the FL-2 would get my vote. 
It reminds me of an incan light from the 1970's with fresh Evereadys that you whacked against your palm just right to get the brightest burn from a PR-2 bulb. lol. 
The beam was perfect for like 4 minutes... until the batteries started to lose steam. (Drop in voltage for the youngsters)

Level 1 is a badge us mortals get for donating to the site to help keep it going. 
Level 1 is the lowest price. Level 4 is the highest. 

But you are the Photon King. That would be level... well that level hasn't been invented yet...


----------



## pk (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

More informations on PK LEGO plays:

New bezel option: 
More deep and mirror finished optic bezel for distance throw:





With an additional adapter, you can use all Surefire tailcap options:












so far, that's immediate options to be released.
I am sure it will grow in times..


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



pk said:


> More informations on PK LEGO plays:
> 
> so far, that's immediate options to be released.
> I am sure it will grow in times..



Thanks for the update PK, so the PR1 adapter will take E series SF accessories like a Z68 tailcap? Wow. :twothumbs


----------



## teak (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



pk said:


> More informations on PK LEGO plays:
> 
> New bezel option:
> More deep and mirror finished optic bezel for distance throw:
> ...


Now this is what I'm talking about. Great work PK!


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Thanks for the update PK, so the PR1 adapter will take E series SF accessories like a Z68 tailcap? Wow. :twothumbs



Right on!!!


----------



## ven (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

PK Lego , how cool! 
Love the throw bezel and the soon to be tail standing tail cap , can't beat the option for user customisation


----------



## DK Demand Lab (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I want to purchase all of the aforementioned Lego parts for the PR-1. Perhaps I will have to get another PR-1 for different set up such as the single [high] output tactical bezel. 

The PR-1 will be the next SF P6-like platform to me!


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



DK Demand Lab said:


> I want to purchase all of the aforementioned Lego parts for the PR-1. Perhaps I will have to get another PR-1 for different set up such as the single [high] output tactical bezel.
> 
> The PR-1 will be the next SF P6-like platform to me!



For those who didn't know...
Right after fire was invented... the late 1980's a small company called laser products put out a portable flashlight that beat the 'cop lights' of the time. It was a 6 volt deal that used camera flash batteries instead of the regular C or D cell. 
Not only did it beat the pants off the cop light of the time in brightness, it was half the size.
It was called "the 6". 




At some point it became "the 6C". But it was discontinued for a time. 
Crazy to think that the 6 almost went away with only hundreds having been made. Imagine life without the P60 platform...

Well at some point a fellow named Paul Kim was tasked with re-introducing the 6. It was called "the 6P". 




Often imitated but never duplicated. Millions have been made and an entire industry was developed around it. 

The rest is history. Much of it not written down, but passed on through story telling. I cannot say what was what as "I'm not one to believe what's whispered". But do know he became known as PK, Photon King and now PKDL. He prefers to be called PK (but was honored to be named Photon King once upon a time by Don McCliesh.. aka McGizmo). 

So while a thread in another section enquires if the 6P is still the future... we are see-ing the future, right here in this thread. 
Long live the Lego light... regardless of the model number.

I wonder if his mom calls him PK or Paul when he's in trouble with her. lol


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 6, 2016)

This is post #1 of "The official PKDL thread", which is why it looks similar to the previous post. 


Many folks know him as PK. Some call him the Photon King. His mom calls him Paul when he's in trouble. 

The guy who brought us numerous innovations while employed at SureFire (and catching the place on fire at one point)... has his own thing going now. 
The name PKDL has been around for a couple of years now. But it was a sorta side project by our favorite genious. 


Behind the scenes things have been taking shape. Slowly ideas are going into production and are now available to the public. 
First there was the FL2 LE. A sorta 6P for the new millenium. Then the FoxFire PK1 was tried but not many actually went to market. These were ideas that were so far beyond the norm they were not noticed by the masses. He went out on a limb and had 1000 FL's made. A few still remain in a warehouse as it was seen as a great flashlight... for somebody else. 
He did some projects for other companies in the meantime. Warrior 1 and 2 for example along with the foursevens Knight and Paladin. Both were made in small quantities. Both were very innovative products that although on the outside were intimidating to look at, on the inside they changed the game. Like his days at SureFire he was again pushing the envelope. 

Now PKDL has begun to develop new products that will change the game for many years to come. Products developed for the love of it instead of monetary gain. His passion has always been to provide realiable flashlights that law officers and soldiers could depend on with their lives. That part has not changed. But he is now reaching out to the informed consumer in an effort to provide the same service. He coined the phrase "for cultivated expectations" meaning they are not designed to compete with the ordinary 'affordable' products sold by the million. Instead a few hundred here, a few hundred there ordinary folks like us can be equipped with gear that is just as reliable as he used to provide at SureFire. 
The idea being that John and Jane can be safer while walking the dog. That a CEO can safely walk to his/her automobile late at night in a darkened area. 

Recently PK told me he is going to use one called the PR-1 as a foundation to build an entire 3 volt lineup around. 
As things become more portable in the flashlight world he has also begun to move in that direction with the 1 triple A PL-2. Those are available in 3 colors at this time. In time he says a 1 double A will be made. 








Pictured L to R
The PL-2 in silver, the FL2LE and the PR-1

I'm a flashlight junkie. My collection consists of hundreds of flashlights from dozens of makers from the early 19th century to stuff that isn't in production yet. 
Many were acquired due to historical signifcance. Some were bought to play with. Some just to be used as... a flashlight. Duh. So it aint like I'm only a fan of the PKDL lights. But they are on my top 5 list to carry places where it absolutely has to work. 

Anyway with PKDL getting ready to catch fire I thought it was a good time to start a PKDL thread... during the early years. 

This is the Oh-fish-el PKDL thread. Lets see where it goes. 

It's a good place to discuss your favorite old SureFire products developed by PK, Icon stuff he did a while back, the various inventions like 'the ultimate blade' or numerous other ideas that time long since forgot.

I'll start by telling a short story he told me about battery safety.

I'm paraphrasing here:
"While at SureFire I put an 18650 on the charger one day and went to lunch. I come back to the building and there's all these fire trucks. One lady points at me and says "there he is he did it" so I walk up to ask what happened. This police man puts me in hand cuffs saying "you tried to burn down SureFire". Later I go inside. White powder was everywhere.. you know how things look after putting out a fire... I go to my office and my wooden shelf has this big hole in it. Unbelievable!!! The guy who had the fire extinguisher says "you shoulda seen it. Big blue flames were coming out of it then BOOM!"...
Then he said Dr. John Matthews (SureFire owner) walks up and says "pffft, [email protected]#t happens don't worry about it" as another lady walks up saying "he did it, it was that guy" ....

So remember... never leave rechargeable batteries unattended. 










The guy who brought us these ^^
Now brings us these \/ \/


----------



## TCY (Sep 6, 2016)

Good info, I didn't know he worked for SF... and almost single handedly brought it down:devil:

I gotta ask, I see some of you PK lights owners saying that PK lights create a new category and can't really compare with other "mainstream" lights. So what makes them so special? I am a total idiot when it comes to PK lights (I like their looks though) so please educate me. Thanks!


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 6, 2016)

TCY said:


> Good info, I didn't know he worked for SF... and almost single handedly brought it down:devil:
> 
> I gotta ask, I see some of you PK lights owners saying that PK lights create a new category and can't really compare with other "mainstream" lights. So what makes them so special? I am a total idiot when it comes to PK lights (I like their looks though) so please educate me. Thanks!



No you're not an idiot. Good questions. 

An example would be the output... 
If say brand X says 125 lumens from a triple A battery that means at first that is what you see. It steps down after 30 seconds or so to say 65% (84.5). It has to in order to keep from self destructing. 
A PKDL only states say... 100 it means you get 100 until the battery doesn't have enough voltage left to provide that amount. Then it begins to dim. True numbers. 

Brand Q says 450 lumens. That is at the LED itself. A PKDL may 360, but that is at the outside edge of the light. True number. 

Some of the mainstream lights are made with parts and pieces that are not as sturdy. They are assembled in ways that make it faster but not as consistantl in quality. And in the case of say... the body many are machined with lathes that leave sloppy marks that are washed or polished away leaving a dull, lifeless look on corners and edges. 
The PKDL are cut with cnc machinery to the crispest shapes possible then some electro polishing occurs to reduce sharp edges but leaving a look and feel that is unmatched by most. 

Hope that helps answer your question.


----------



## TCY (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks, very detailed explanation. 

So to sum up, OTF constant lumens until battery dies, and darn fine machining that ignores cost. No wonder they look so sexy.

Now I understand why you guy love PK lights so much. :thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 6, 2016)

TCY said:


> Thanks, very detailed explanation.
> 
> So to sum up, OTF constant lumens until battery dies, and darn fine machining that ignores cost. No wonder they look so sexy.
> 
> Now I understand why you guy love PK lights so much. :thumbsup:



Little things that go un-noticed by many folks in life are what the flashlight junkie spots right off the bat.

Some wonder why $250 for this brand, or $500(!) for that one but the flashaholic gladly plunks ithe money down sometimes waiting months for it to arrive. Sometimes they aren't even very bright compared to the latest offerings. The quality shows when you hold it in your hand. A flashing banner or a photo at eBay cannot begin to show the truth anymore than a photo of the grand canyon can be awe inspiring like being there. 

Once I walked into a pen store to enquire about a part for my $50 pen. Man I thought that was the best pen ever. The nice lady helped me understand they did not carry such things as there was no market for it. Curiosity got the best of me so I pointed at one and asked "how much?" When she said $2500 I nearly passed out. "How come?" I asked. She hands me the pen and a business card. One stroke and I understood. 

Well with certain brands here at CPF there is a huge following for the same reason. Many are like the PKDL in that they are made to handle a serious situation reliably. They will still be working in 25 years. Long outdated like an old Maglite but the extra cost going in paid for itself many times over. 

You may notice threads about QC, failures and other issues by those mass market units. You don't see that with products developed and produced with "reliability" in mind.


----------



## TCY (Sep 6, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Little things that go un-noticed by many folks in life are what the flashlight junkie spots right off the bat.
> 
> Some wonder why $250 for this brand, or $500(!) for that one but the flashaholic gladly plunks ithe money down sometimes waiting months for it to arrive. Sometimes they aren't even very bright compared to the latest offerings. The quality shows when you hold it in your hand. A flashing banner or a photo at eBay cannot begin to show the truth anymore than a photo of the grand canyon can be awe inspiring like being there.
> 
> ...



I get your pen story, thanks for sharing. My dad is a pen aficionado and the minute he starts talking about it, hundreds and thousands of "pen terms" pop out of his mouth as he describes his dream pen. I guess we flashaholics sound like this too when we talk about flashlights 

I once watched an Elzetta video on Youtube where the guy carries an Elzetta light, hops onto a helicopter and drops the light at 300 feet twice, the light still works flawless. That moment I understood why people are all crazy about these US made lights that cost you a fortune. These really are the kind of light that "gets you home".

For those of you who haven't watched the video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIa96YjsRbY


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 6, 2016)

^^ Elzetta torture testing is world famous.
I threw my Alpha at a tree under hand knife throw style tail cap forward until it hit the button just right and turned it on. 
The light didn't get a scratch. The tree... now that was different.

Now my PK PR-1 is going through a daily, slow process I won't call torture because torture sucks. 
But I am testing the PVD coating and dust block by carrying it in a pants pocket with coins and a pocket knife.
Thus far the PVD is holding up everywhere but the sharpest corners. That has been everyday since June.

Another check is to leave it out in storms.




After a storm...




During another...

Recently Hurricane Hermain (sp?) rained on my PR-1 for about 16 hours. No water got in. Matter of fact it washed off the pocket lint. lol. 
I take that and PL-2's with me in the shower to check for steam intrusion. Nada so far.


----------



## TCY (Sep 6, 2016)

So Hurricane is very good at testing waterproofness? I thought putting your light into a pot filled with water is good enough.


----------



## ven (Sep 6, 2016)

Cool stuff for a very cool guy! Great pics and info mr fixer  Love that throw head and tail stand tail cap on the PR1!! 

Is there going to be a retailer in the UK or even the EU for PK tools of enjoyment ?

Reg the coating on the PR1, only evidence I see of where the ano has come off is on the sharp-ish edges . Couple of very small specs basically . The ano on the flat areas seems really tough and enduring ........ But even my cryos bezels end up with specs missing and has not even been dropped! Again near the sharp-ish edges on the fins. 

Really enjoying the PR1, when I have been out at night it has been with me, casting a nice broad beam lighting the way nicely . Amount of times I have slipped it in my pocket subconsciously , forgot where it was till I reach in ,as it is so small/compact.





Not only are the PK products superb, cutting edge, but the guy behind them is a really top cool dude. It is an awesome all round package , love the PK products!


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 6, 2016)

I keep noticing them but kinda ignored it. Anyone ever open one up. I care more about durability and dependability than other things. Are they potted etc etc. Not 100 percent sure I like the way some of them look but then again fashion don't count for much in the woods. How well do they hold in the hand to help mitigate drops etc is more important. Never handled one of them either.


----------



## teak (Sep 6, 2016)

Good thread. I'll throw in my 2 cents worth for PKDL

I am a surefire fan boy, or atleast on old surefire fan boy. Once PK left I personally thought the lights were now being made for the masses to create a larger revenue for business men at surefire. When PK was there he created the stuff I like and still use today. I have bought several newer and new surefires since he left. Well I don't own any of them anymore. I keep the old surefires and that's it.

Now PKDL has let out some very good stuff. I started with a FL2LE I got on a trade. I had been eying it for months and when a trade opportunity came about I took it. Man do I like that light! 

Then the PR1, such a great little light. I carry it everyday as my backup. Fits that role very well. 

Then the PL2, have you sensed a trend here. Yes I buy PK lights, as I have stated before. I do not own any made in china lights but PKS. Only reason I do is I know PK puts his soul in his products and needs his products to work everytime. Is there other good made in china lights out there. Sure, but I don't have to wade through them figuring out what will hold up and what won't. I put my trust into PK. 

That is all for now. 

TJ


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 6, 2016)

TCY said:


> So Hurricane is very good at testing waterproofness? I thought putting your light into a pot filled with water is good enough.



Well.... you make a great point there. But stating "eh I put it in a bucket" sounds so bland...
"Left it out in a hurricane"... that sounds like the poor PR-1 was out on some patio while nearby roofs were getting ripped off the neighbors houses and stuff....
Actually Hermain was a gale force guster with steady drizzle by the time it reached us. So placing it in a bucket may have been more exciting...



ven said:


> Cool stuff for a very cool guy! Great pics and info mr fixer  Love that throw head and tail stand tail cap on the PR1!!
> 
> Is there going to be a retailer in the UK or even the EU for PK tools of enjoyment ?
> 
> ...



As of today Ven there is nothing set up for the EU part of the globe. But ideas are being tossed around. 

By the way, your words describing the PR-1 have meant a lot to PK. He really wants to have stuff available to you guys without having to pay all that shipping cost. Hate to keep saying it but "stayed tuned" he's working on it.




Woods Walker said:


> I keep noticing them but kinda ignored it. Anyone ever open one up. I care more about durability and dependability than other things. Are they potted etc etc. Not 100 percent sure I like the way some of them look but then again fashion don't count for much in the woods. How well do they hold in the hand to help mitigate drops etc is more important. Never handled one of them either.



Maybe the man himself can answer what is going on inside the light WW. I have only cracked open a PL-2 and it did not appear to be potted. 

But from a grip standpoint, he has gotten his input from military personelle both past and present. I was fortunate enough to connect a Marine with PK a few weeks ago and there were ideas placed into an upcoming project based on that. A lanyard ring and lanyard are now in the pipeline also based on his input.

When PK stated "the FL-2 can still be gripped with bloody hands" he had a wounded soldier in mind who was trying to drag his even worse wounded buddy to safety and his flashlight kept slipping from his hands. 

There is a passaround getting ready to go soon if you'd like to handle some PKDL products without buying them. Your input would go a long way in future designs. 



teak said:


> Good thread. I'll throw in my 2 cents worth for PKDL
> 
> I am a surefire fan boy, or atleast on old surefire fan boy. Once PK left I personally thought the lights were now being made for the masses to create a larger revenue for business men at surefire. When PK was there he created the stuff I like and still use today. I have bought several newer and new surefires since he left. Well I don't own any of them anymore. I keep the old surefires and that's it.
> 
> ...



Holy cow. Couldn't have said it better. 
My favorite flashlight is the FL-2. But the PR-1 is trying to steal that position. And I've had to buy several PL-2's because everybody who has seen it says "can I have it?"


----------



## pk (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



peter yetman said:


> Here you go PK....
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/payments.php
> You subscribe to CPF and you get a Level X.
> Smartypants Avatar by the way.
> P


:naughty:
But it's no fun when bykfixer didn't say anything about my challenge...
BTW, it's done by my close friend, not me


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



pk said:


> :naughty:
> But it's no fun when bykfixer didn't say anything about my challenge...
> BTW, it's done by my close friend, not me



Hmmm,

I'm thinking.... :thinking:


----------



## jave-mtr (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



pk said:


> More informations on PK LEGO plays:
> New bezel option:
> More deep and mirror finished optic bezel for distance throw:



Any particular reason why the new bezel has a spring while the old one doesn't? I assume there is also a spring in the tailcap, just like with all SF tailcaps?
The PR1 is very very intriguing, I'll probably pick one up!


----------



## pk (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> ...
> I wonder if his mom calls him PK or Paul when he's in trouble with her. lol


good question.
Most of people I know call me "pk", about 99% of do and even my daughter reference my mane as pk.
But, yes there are few people who call me "Paul" and that include my parents.
And one funny thing, while ALL SF people call me "pk" (my company badge was also pk), but John always call me Paul.
Fact is that I feel little awkward/suprised when someone call me Paul now. :thinking: that's funny huh.
*just for public disclosure. My background is Catholic and "Paul" is my given name from Church. Not an arbitually name I made it up.. I was too young and didn't have voice for it..


----------



## pk (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



jave-mtr said:


> Any particular reason why the new bezel has a spring while the old one doesn't? I assume there is also a spring in the tailcap, just like with all SF tailcaps?
> The PR1 is very very intriguing, I'll probably pick one up!


Very good question.
The components/elements of Lego system must consist to cater different applications. there is no point for making all similar parts for what?
New Bezel/head is with deep reflector with mirror finish (you can see the length has grown) for much more throw within same diameter parameter.
Why stronger substantial spring? because I want this head can be withstand any small arms recoil.
I've told you, PK Lego system has no boundaries. Some information I disclosed is an tip of an iceberg.
Wish me a luck and much support from you all.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Your vision and innovation is 2nd to none PK, to top it off, it has got a very cool down to earth guy behind it. If there ever was a recipe for success then......


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Don't mean to steal the microphone here...

The PR-1 in its current form was developed as a foundation for other applications. A sorta R&D light built for general use purposes. Hence the floody beam which is great around the house, working under the hood or just lighting up your surroundings. 
The high is to blind an attacker. The medium is the general use setting and the low for when you just don't need a bunch of lumens to get around, but yet still bright enough for some distance while moving about.

The upcoming items begin to tailor your PR-1 for specific goals. Say you are in the military and are already bogged down with gear. The PR-1 fits in a pants pocket and if for some reason other gear fails it still provides that output with a much narrower beam, less refracted light back to the soldier so would be bad guys won't have a target to aim at.
It also will allow those who choose to fasten it to the weapon of choice while adding very little weight to reduce the effect on balance. And the spring of the thrower bezel provides shock isolation to ensure reliability. 

Say you are a plumber or AC repairman. The tail stander cap will add to the usefulness of the PR-1.

The goal (the way it was explained to me) was the PR-1 will in time become a very versatile flashlight designed for many tasks and purposes while providing the customer the best stuff available at great prices. 

(Hands the mic back to who ever wants to speak next)


----------



## jave-mtr (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



pk said:


> I've told you, PK Lego system has no boundaries. Some information I disclosed is an tip of an iceberg.


pk, first of all, thanks a lot for your answer.
Second, what type of anodizing are the current PR1 lights? I see that the new bezel is a matte finish like typical type 3 hard anodizing. It's definitely different than the existing PR1 bodies. Will future PR1 flashlights go to this matte finish as well? Tiny details, but I figured I would ask anyway.
Thanks again!


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



pk said:


> More informations on PK LEGO plays:
> 
> New bezel option:
> More deep and mirror finished optic bezel for distance throw:




Whoaa e-series tail compatibility with an adapter?! This just keeps getting better and better. And the new version single mode head and tailstanding tailcap currently in production, so I probably won't need the adapter anyway, but nice to have the option to use a spare e-defender tailcap I have sitting around doing nothing.

I haven't been this excited about a light in a long time... this is going to be a long couple of weeks.


----------



## fkrow (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I have been a SF fan for over 15 years,,, presently all have Malkoff drop-ins.

The new venture by PK is very exciting.
Inbound is a PK-PL2-SV and I just ordered a PK-PR1.

When can we expect to have Lego products available for order? 

Regards,
FK


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*




Authorized teaser pic.

Note that is a prototype thrower head. Finished products will be the same, but *you won't see the big gap* between the body and bezel. 
That is why prototypes are made... to find glitches like that.
I put it out there so folks won't think "awe man matte vs gloss is gonna be ugly"... it actually works well together.

All PR-1 are coated with a process called PVD. Physical Vapor Deposition




That is fancy talk for powder coat by electrolesis or something along those lines.




Anyway its the next generation of flashlight coatings and PKDL was to first to use it. 
After machining and an electro polish is complete a thin layer of copper is applied. Then a thin coat of nickel silver. Those create a bonding agent for the PVD material.

It began on his foursevens Paladin. Then it was used on the Executive tactical pen, (or maybe the pen then Paladin?) then on the PR-1, and now the PL2 black and Rainbow. The silver is a highly polished uncoated body.

I like how the uncoated silver one shows off just how precise the machining is on these things. 

Now regarding the matte vs gloss... lets just say the matte shows another tip of another iceberg as PK put it.

But yes the Lego stuff is HA type 3.


----------



## scout24 (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

PK- Without fully understanding the physical limitations, and after seeing the E-series tailcap adapter, I wonder if it would be possible, and worth the time, to make an adapter to use the A2/L1/L2/LX2 two stage tailcap? It would pair nicely with that high-only head... :thinking:


----------



## scout24 (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

This thread has had the content of the PK-PR1 thread merged into it by request of PK, via Mr. Bykfixer. Carry on...


----------



## pk (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



scout24 said:


> PK- Without fully understanding the physical limitations, and after seeing the E-series tailcap adapter, I wonder if it would be possible, and worth the time, to make an adapter to use the A2/L1/L2/LX2 two stage tailcap? It would pair nicely with that high-only head... :thinking:


Very good good question.
P and E series are using direct current switching method like my new PK-PR1 and it is very efficient switching.
However, SF A2/L1/L2/LX2 two stage tailcap switching uses different method. Tailcap has a resistor(can be capacitor or inductor too) inside to communicate that first step(thru resistor/cap/ind) is low input, and second step pass without resistor(or cap/ind) tells it is High step.

FYI. Here are couple related Patents related with this issue:
http://pkdesignlab.com/pk-e.com/pk/Patents/US06841941B2.pdf
http://pkdesignlab.com/pk-e.com/pk/Patents/US07220016B2.pdf

So, that type of switching/signal is not recognized by P/E/PR1 type of Bezel circuit.
Answer is, yes we can make an adaptor. but does not function as it meant to be..

But then again, I can make a new bezel that recognize their signal well. however that's not on my Lego map yet at this moment.. sorry. 

p.s. thanks for all your kind help.


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 7, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Maybe the man himself can answer what is going on inside the light WW. I have only cracked open a PL-2 and it did not appear to be potted.
> 
> But from a grip standpoint, he has gotten his input from military personelle both past and present. I was fortunate enough to connect a Marine with PK a few weeks ago and there were ideas placed into an upcoming project based on that. A lanyard ring and lanyard are now in the pipeline also based on his input.
> 
> ...



Well my hands are often bloody and muddy but not from combat. Guess what this brown was eating.





Lights are a bit like knives. Not everyone needs to be indestructible. For example in one of my PSKs I have a 4/7 Quark because it's UL and always turns on. So long as it can honestly live up to the specifications in terms of drops, water resistance, lumen ratings etc etc etc odds are it's good enough for the woods. That is what quality control is all about IMHO. Meeting stated specifications. A weak soldering job might make a light die from a 6 inch drop, poor attention to detail might make a light fail it's water resistance rating etc etc etc so these lights don't have to be potted like Malkoff so long as the user knows what to expect. A knife with poor heat treat will fail just like a light with low quality control and often when least desired not that failure is ever desirable.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 7, 2016)

Mmmmm!!! Trout.

That ones appetite will go a long way in choosing a lure in early September. 


Well tbh I haven't bashed my PR-1 against a tree or tossed it off a building. And frankly cannot say it slipped out of my hand. But it has survived being left in the rain overnight during a soaker and left out in a deluge with no water getting inside. The spec sheet calls it IPX7 but his other lights are listed as 8. 
I've been subjecting it to particle intrusion as well since the X part was not rated. 




So far nothing has gotten past the outer o-ring at each end or past the lens gasket.



Thank you for merging them Sir Scout.


----------



## staticx57 (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



pk said:


> please tell me you guys preference of color and LED.
> No promise, but I will try my best to do what I can..
> Plz keep in mind different LED has different focal point and that makes it different for making it and beam pattern with existing reflector
> unless, just change same same XPG-R5 LED with color change..
> Just, FYI



Thanks for the response.

I spent some time with my M61N tonight and to me, if you did make a neutral white version, would be an example of a great neutral light.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 8, 2016)

pk said:


> Very good good question.
> P and E series are using direct current switching method like my new PK-PR1 and it is very efficient switching.
> However, SF A2/L1/L2/LX2 two stage tailcap switching uses different method. Tailcap has a resistor(can be capacitor or inductor too) inside to communicate that first step(thru resistor/cap/ind) is low input, and second step pass without resistor(or cap/ind) tells it is High step.
> 
> ...




Good read. Thank you.

__________________________
Edit:




So thaaaaatz where you guys were...
You've heard the story about the guy who couldn't find his keys and later found 'em in the fridge?.....
Well they passed that test..lit right up they did.

Daily pocket carry battle. PVD vs HA TY II...




# I-pity-the-microstream


----------



## ven (Sep 8, 2016)

Well today my work light was the PR1, and a good job it did. Most uses were high or medium level, kind of nice having a compact light weight flashlight instead of a heavy lump of stainless or ti!
Being a dusty and (potentially) oily environment, it is not ideal for the cool aggressive body design . The floody beam was great for work, decent colour rendition too which i will hopefully capture against one of the best, the nichia 219B.




Easy to get into confined areas being so compact, yet enough light if needed 
























Easy inspections on low, needed to add some tension to a drive belt being a little too slack. 5mm cap head, then 19mm on the slide....




Devil dust:devil:




Again on low mode




Balancing act











Decent rendition from the cool tint, not really fair as it is a reflector based light and only 1m or so way. So it is inevitable the hot spot will wash a little out
Reds, blues,orange, yellows all look.................red, blue orange and yellow!!




To show against a nichia 219B triple which is not as focused 




Topped the cell up around 11.30, the efest 16340 cell had a surprising 3.9v left...............No timing here, but for the on/off use throughout the morning, it seems quite a frugal beast.........gently sipping the mah regardless of breathing fire OTF


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 8, 2016)

Good stuff Ven.
The PR-1 in its original platform is such a nice little general purpose light. It has EDC written all over it... but the spelling is R-O-C-K-E-T in this case. 

When the need arises at my night work to light up things well from 50-75' I'll use the backyard flood light mode known as "hi". 
But medium gets the most duty. Yet when my flashlight doesn't have to light a shadow caused by those diesal powered sunshine machines the low setting is ideal for a number of uses. 

Ima try an RCR in mine tonight. 
The spec sheet that came with mine said "360/1.5hr" with a CR123A. 
Down near the bottom it said "490/1hr with RCR". 
I heard the number '550' from the thrower but don't know if that was a goal or a production number.
Maybe our favorite inventor will clarify....





Unseen in the pic: Diesal sunshine to the left caused major shadows for that poor fella.
The PR-1 cleaned up the shadow on medium.


----------



## LightWalker (Sep 8, 2016)

PK PR1 video

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-zsMwaiOvR8


----------



## pk (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> ...
> Later I had the awesome honor of hanging out with a young marine corparal who really enjoyed playing with the PK products I had with me. He remarked at how awesome they'd be for urban combat.


That "young marine" sent me couple of images of PR1 in duty.. thought you might want to know
He appreciate your kind heart to give him a sample of PR1 and FL2. I felt guilty, so I sent him few more for his team members.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



LightWalker said:


> PK PR1 video
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-zsMwaiOvR8



Faaaaaaaaaantastic!!!



pk said:


> That "young marine" sent me couple of images of PR1 in duty.. thought you might want to know
> He appreciate your kind heart to give him a sample of PR1 and FL2. I felt guilty, so I sent him few more for his team members.



That soldier told me some stories that could knock your socks off... I was truly humbled. He was so... non-nonchalant about it too. 
Like "what you've never been shot at by a 12 year old girl?" 

He really appreciated the 'grip with bloody hands' aspect of the FL2. But was most impressed with the beam. I had to make sure he had at least one PR-1. Glad you sent his buddies more. That was dang nice of ya. 

Anyway he fully understood your ideas PK. 


I am looking at this site on a full sized laptop screen for the first time ever. Up until tonight everything has been done from a cellular phone. Gee whiz things look different on a 17" screen. 
Wanted to see what you folks see for a change.


----------



## ven (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

That is a great story that mr fixer and an awesome gesture , and by PK too!! 

Reg the RCR123/ 16340 fuel, I noticed that with the cr133 spec and can fully believe the 490lm from the 3.7v cells ! It is a big output for a small light either way! Mine for now is fed on an IMR diet of Efest


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



ven said:


> That is a great story that mr fixer and an awesome gesture , and by PK too!!
> 
> Reg the RCR123/ 16340 fuel, I noticed that with the cr133 spec and can fully believe the 490lm from the 3.7v cells ! It is a big output for a small light either way! Mine for now is fed on an IMR diet of Efest



Great to hear!!
I forgot to carry rechageables....





Houston.... we have tail stand


----------



## staticx57 (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Anyone open the PL2 yet? Just received a light a with a Nichia 219b *​5700k* emitter in it and this thing is sunlight incarnate. Noon day sun is 5500k 100 CRI the Cree just isn't even close. For a light marketed as clean white light, anything other than this is a downgrade.

Courtesy maukka


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*


----------



## scout24 (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I came very close to buying a PR1 today. I was on Amazon, needing two items that are only sold as "add on" items if you purchase other items sold and shipped by Amazon. I looked up the PR1, but it didn't count as a qualifying purchase. Soon, no worries... 

Edit- Flashaholism got the best of me, order placed. To clarify, my add-ons could only be purchased if bought with a qualifying item sold and shipped by Amazon. The PR1 is not shipped by Amazon, but is obviously covered by them since it's from one of their vendors. By the way, a big thank you to PK for his very kind offer...  :wave:


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Which emitter, cct & cri, is in the PR1 btw? Just curious.


----------



## scout24 (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Leon- To answer two of your questions, the spec sheet says XM-L2 at 6500k. Reading your sig line, I'm slacking... 1.81 posts per day!


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



scout24 said:


> I came very close to buying a PR1 today.
> 
> Edit- Flashaholism got the best of me, order placed. :wave:



You bought the last one. 

HEY PK... WE NEED MORE PR-1's TOO...


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Well.... tonight I realized something. 
At one point I used to play with a new light after dark, then set about taking a series of photos to show differing aspects of said new light. Showcasing spot, spill and throw. 

But then I spent about half of 2016 collecting flashlights from days gone by. Some even asked "is that bykfixer character done with LED's?"... Frankly the incan beam pales in comparision to the new stuff. But something about an incan mini mag still thrills me. Meanwhile this thread had been created based on the op spotting some new stuff at the PKDL web page. The incan obssesion continued while awaiting those new lights from the Photon King. 




One day in June iirc a load arrived with a new PK mixed in... So many non working or malfunctioning incans to restore... I was stoked about the pocket rocket but distracted by restoring some really old cop lights.




Meanwhile it hung out with all the other children...
Yet never quite fitting in. 




Here I was going from 1920's tech to 2016 tech in the same photo... the time travel was entetaining to say the least.

At some point I got to hang out for a week a couple hours from my typical surroundings and took the opportunity to again travel back in time with some relics along the banks of a river not far from the ocean.



The lights being illuminated by a very early in history cop light known as a miners light. The cop light was still down the road history-wise. 

The PL2 was still yet to arrive. The PR-1 was decideldly done with being alone in the flashlight world and began to cozy up to the FL2, who was glad to have company as well.



The night this picture was taken I met a young Marine who had been fishing nearby using his buddy's Streamlight Stinger.




He evaluated my PKDL products from a combat perspective. I told him I knew just the person to tell that to since he is looking for input in upcoming projects and gave him the email address to PKDL. Not long after I mailed him a new FL2 and PR-1 he had been so stoked about.

Then a short time later PL2's began arriving at the authorized Amazon store.

Still stuck between time zones I chose the silver ones to start out. 








PR-1 and PL2 quickly hit it off as a backup and a backup-backup to the FL2.

Incans all working proper, now to focus on LED's again.

Then I got to working at night. The thrill there was to post aspects of numerous lights from a real world perspective. It's what we buy them for. Well here at CPF the members see things through a jewelers lens. As in look for minute details not noticed by the casual user. Why I used to post the pix I did was for showing folks who lurk here some of those details. I kinda got away from that lately.

But....
Now that PKDL has a small fleet of products out I thought I'd take them outside for some Bykfixer beam shots like I used to do.

I added an angle to that...literally. It highlights the beam from above.
Now while typing that photos were loading to photo bucket. Hopefully they are done.....

Showcased tonight are the PR-1 in its standard platform, a thrower head swapped to it, a PL2 and a brief appearance by the FL2 who popped in to say "you call that bright?" lol.

First the new perspective...
From above;







Oh what a difference a reflector shape can make.
Now mine is a protype that has an orange peel like the Std one does. The production model will be smooth. 
I chose not to show the angle of the PL2 beam from above. You'll see why next.

Now at about a 45° angle from straight above....












When I got to looking at the photos the PL2 looked so similar to the thrower head I went back and took more pix to be certain...

Now some wall shots...













Now for a few throw pix. 
PK chooses not to list candella.








Note the almost "tunnel vision" of the corona.
Bottom line is the thrower head was actually conceived as a close quarters tactical device. The young Marine understood it and asked for a bit more stark cut off at the edge. The smooth mirror was part of that thinking. 
No PL2 in this group on purpose.

The FL2 came out and showed both how it's done...



Both flood and throw in that fine beam

Now towards "ricks house". A budding flashaholic who now understands why his back yard lights up from my back yard at random times.












The PL2 kinda fizzles out at 100', but it aint bad for a 1aaa flashlight. 
The thrower head will definitely launch photons farther. Noticeably farther in the woods without all the harsh flashback from trees and under brush.

In all of these photos the white balance was set on auto. My celphone camera tends to bias towards blue with dark settings and brown in daylight pix. So tint of beam should not be judged by these photos.
I'm looking into acquiring the HTC M10 in October since all reviews rave about its camera (among other things).

I own a few PL2's. Each one has a tint pretty close to the other. All are biased to white with a slight hint of very light blue. Not some angry blue by any stretch, just just a hint of grey to the beam. Regardless of the tint colors pop to life when illuminated by its beam. 





Now regarding the FL-2 and PR-1... well they have a slight twinge of warmth. The beam appears pretty white until compared with the copy paper white of Streamlights C4 products or the PL2 beam. Nothing on the scale of a Malkoff N, but definitely not copy paper white. 
My prototype thrower head is distinctly whiter than the PR-1 in its standard setup. But like I said the thrower head has a tactical application in mind. 
The Marine demonstrated to me how much easier it was to ID friend or foe with PK's whitest of the whitest white beams in his tactical stuff.

Meanwhile behind the scenes PK and his team of lab coat wearing inventors quietly go about implimemting R&D for the next crop of innovative devices...
It's a great time to be a flashaholic.


----------



## pk (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Well.... ...


Haha. You know my favorite Data character from Trek.
Charismatic Data version!
Where did you find this? Awesome Data!
BTW, I never own a lab coat in my life, but I do use my denim apron for the shop works.
Now, I should embroid PKDL on it.. Kkk..





I hope my machinists like (?) me who I am after all those donuts briberies..
Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I noticed the AAA light lists PWM. What is the frequency?


----------



## liteboy (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



ven said:


> I would say so yes. Cells wise I only have a handful of cr123's, I use IMR16340 for my edc fuel and just top off regular. Other than cost here, my other little gripe is not knowing where I am up to in the mah stakes. Rather than carry several spares, I find for my needs , topping up before taking with me works well.
> 
> Have you hit the buy button yet



I resisted moving beyond 16430 and 18650, the bulk of my cells from 10 yr ago before I took hiatus from lights. I've acquiesced into getting 18350 and 26650 realizing the newest LEDs needs these especially in IMR form for high output high drain lights


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Woods Walker said:


> I noticed the AAA light lists PWM. What is the frequency?



No PWM in the PL2



pk said:


> Haha. You know my favorite Data character from Trek.
> Charismatic Data version!
> Where did you find this? Awesome Data!
> BTW, I never own a lab coat in my life, but I do use my denim apron for the shop works.
> ...



Don't know where I found that Data GIF sir. Probably when downloading odd Spock photos when Leonard Nimoy passed away.




Spock was my favorite. 










Denim aprons are cool.





The wife loves her PL2.


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> No PWM in the PL2.




http://www.pkdesignlab.com/Spec/PK-PL2 spec.pdf

You're right! Not sure where I read that? I don't like PWM so that's good news and the lanyard/keyring attachment looks solid!


----------



## irongate (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



pk said:


> That "young marine" sent me couple of images of PR1 in duty.. thought you might want to know
> He appreciate your kind heart to give him a sample of PR1 and FL2. I felt guilty, so I sent him few more for his team members.



Thank you Sir for doing that. That means a lot to them I know


----------



## Burgess (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Great thread here !


Very interesting reading.


Note to PK :


Patiently waiting for an AA flashlight.
(using Eneloops and Energizer L91 lithiums)



Good Luck (and good health) to you !



-- Burgess


----------



## miyagi (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

One more thumbs for AA version! PK, here is my small suggestion based on battery chemistry and some questions below:

AAA: Keychain light. Your PL2 is a great key chain light for the masses. Everyone carries keys. This has to be the most carried equipment and PL2 performs an extra throw from AAA light. The beam is just right, no pencil point beam. Love it!

AA: Indoor home light, car light, travel backpack light. The most used light in my home is the Fenix E12. Plenty bright enough to light up inside the bathroom when there is power outage and tail stands. All the candles are gone in my house. Don't need crazy lumens but just enough to light up the room. It's the next easily carried light after AAA. Don't have to be aggressive machinery. A smooth and easy to hold piece would suffice. Perfect for backpack and easily accessible batteries! Please tail stand PK version for this!! Kids can also use for Halloween trick or treat. 

C123 & 18650: Outdoor light. Most of the time, this is what I use outside the house. Has extra lumen and juice than AA. Don't have much to say on this.

Now, my question: All your lights start with high. Can you let us know why you chose to start with a high? These are my suggestions mostly the aesthetics and usability. You are the expert in electronics so I have nothing to suggest!


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 11, 2016)

*9/11*. *NEVER FORGET*


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 12, 2016)

Tonight the PR-1 gets to guzzle from a NiteCore RCR and a BatteryStation to see if the output difference is notable. 

With the PL2's the black one murdered another Rayovac alkie in about 20 minutes. Meanwhile the silver and rainbow seem to play nice with them. 
Got some Rayovac "E" alkies to try in the silver one, while the black one has so far enjoyed a diet of Ultimate Lithiums. Rainbow is still using the first Alakline cell. It runs noticably cooler than the other two regardless of diet. 

Pix later

It's later.
I found a spot where there was very little free lumens provided by nearby shopping malls and other man made illumination then a small tree about 100' away to compare the PR-1 using a primary and an RCR that had been charged about a month ago.










Now in real life there seemed to be a brighter output using the rechargeable cell but not some _amazing _ difference. Objects at a distance were lit a bit better... enough to tell a difference even though I was unable to get my camera to prove it with photos. 

The light did not to seem to get any warmer, any quicker with the RCR vs a primary as well.


Now with the PL2's the one with the ultimate lithium seems to take _longer_ to get warm but gets noticably warmer... not scalding hot but it gets warm. But for some reason my black one seems to get warmer than the others anyhow. 
The Rayovac E battery itself is getting warm quicker than the regular Rayovac so I found that intriguing as it is supposed to remain stable longer than the regular kind. The E cost the same so I thought "why not?"... if runtime is better I'll stick with those for other high drain lights like my hard hat light. I knew PK's little pocket burner would tell the story much faster than the other lights that use 3 or 4 cells.

Overall, to me anyway the jury is still out if using an RCR for the PR-1 is worth it as I prefer primaries and that extra output doesn't show up in my favorite setting.. medium.

But those ultimate lithiums, although output appears the same should provide much longer runtimes wiith the PL2.
But truthfully at about $2.50 each... me thinks Eneloops are going probably become the favorite... just all I have in stock right now are busy


----------



## fkrow (Sep 13, 2016)

Rec'd my new PK-PR1 yesterday, two suggestions.

The clip is rather weak, I would like to see a thicker stainless stock to firm up the retention, do not trust it in pocket or on hat brim.
I am using a Victorinox knife pouch for carry at the present time.

The rear end on the tail cap has aggressive teeth from machining cuts, smooth it out for more comfortable operation.

Very impressive little and I mean very small light with nice beam output.

Regards,
FK


----------



## ven (Sep 13, 2016)

Byk, as you know i never tried cr123 and only 16340 IMR flavours, your pics certainly show a significant difference and thats on a pic!!!
Congrats fkrow, agree with your coments reg the clip, mine is off and naked!:naughty:


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 13, 2016)

fkrow said:


> Rec'd my new PK-PR1 yesterday, two suggestions.
> 
> The clip is rather weak, I would like to see a thicker stainless stock to firm up the retention, do not trust it in pocket or on hat brim.
> I am using a Victorinox knife pouch for carry at the present time.
> ...



Yeah it is a sweet little flashlight. I like how with medium you hardly know it changed yet that subtle change in output makes a big dif in runtime and allows it to run nice n cool. 

PK stated he has an improved belt clip being made. 
I think he was going after ease of placement over a belt thinking a real stiff, burley clip would put up too much of a fight with thicker belts. He calls it a "belt" clip in that it would go over the thickness of a soldiers combat fatigues _and _ a duty belt where others think in terms of a pocket clip. 

I noted what you mean about the threads and with the spring pushing against you while trying to fasten the tailcap... he told me what he did and why, but I'd rather let him explain it next time he makes an appearance. Frankly I don't think I remember his answer correctly anyway.



ven said:


> Byk, as you know i never tried cr123 and only 16340 IMR flavours, your pics certainly show a significant difference and thats on a pic!!!
> Congrats fkrow, agree with your coments reg the clip, mine is off and naked!:naughty:



I understand why some prefer a clip. But I had removed mine before I stuck a battery in it the first time. It is strictly a pocket light for me.

I decided to stick with the primary until it gives out then use the NiteCores until they give out... in the mean time be exploring other 16mm cells like you like.

Edit:
Did some more comparison pix with an RCR vs a primary. Then a couple of PL beam shots.
I used known distances based on my location.

[email protected] 13' lanes, plus 4' shoulder to the guardrail and I was 7' away from the edge of the lanes. 63' to the guardrail.

First with no light showing all the free lumens where I was...




Not real dark where I was.

The PR-1 shows that about 60-65' things look about the same.









It was when I turned some to try n light things from about 100' was where that extra half volt showed up.








Even the camera could tell.

Being this fixed location was being judged on a known set of distances I figured why not show what that little triple a light can do.








Definitely a thrower, but nevertheless still pretty impressive I thought.

The best part is what you see is what you get until the fuel cell gives out. No gimmicks stating 130 lumens but only 85 after a couple of minutes.

PK said the only thing holding him back from expanding the PL2 even brighter is the current triple a technology.

Edit 2:
Ima post a link to a Sekonic light meter page where at the bottom it explains why CRI matters. Basically PK's lights do very well at showing the R9, R15 and R19 values.

http://m.sekonic.com/united-states/products/colormeters/c-700.aspx
Hope this doesn't break any rules as the little video is very informative.


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 14, 2016)

ven said:


> Byk, as you know i never tried cr123 and only 16340 IMR flavours, your pics certainly show a significant difference and thats on a pic!!!
> Congrats fkrow, agree with your coments reg the clip, mine is off and naked!:naughty:



Very nice.

Ven, if/when you get a minute, would you mind sharing another photo of your PR1 like that, but side on, showing the now vacant spot where the clip secures?


----------



## ven (Sep 14, 2016)

leon2245 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Ven, if/when you get a minute, would you mind sharing another photo of your PR1 like that, but side on, showing the now vacant spot where the clip secures?




Off to check pics before i take one...............(be warned i may get carried away)

a min goes by








In action, decent colour rendition for cool!








Did i say i get carried away when someone asks for a pic.........




Comparison




Nah not happy, off i go to take one especially for you

Did i say 1

















Close up of the clip groove


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 14, 2016)

Wow that was quick. Awesome, thank you so much for getting carried away. Exactly what I needed to see, with the talk of vacated clips, because that's what I'd do with mine, and I've hesitated doing so with some of my previous lights, because they were (arguably) "load bearing" clips that could allow a herniated o-ring if removed. Probably not even those, but either way, with the design of this pk light, it clearly does not matter whether the clip is in that indentation or not. The o-rings are inside that lip.

Greatly appreciated Ven. Now just waiting for my configuration to become available.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 14, 2016)

leon2245 said:


> Now just waiting for my configuration to become available.



It's held up in Hong Kong. Due to their autumn festival no mail is moving this week. Postal workers are all partying like it's Mardi Gras. True story.

However you won't be able to buy one direct from the factory with a tail stander. But soon there'll be some "custom" made versions of it.

Did you get your o-ring thing sorted out Ven?


----------



## liteboy (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Great write up bykfixer, you and Ven both deserve your subforum on CPF imo. 

To my eyes 123 primary and 16340 does not show appreciable difference which is great since I'm giving the PR1 to my son and I have a ton of primaries and don't want him using rechargeabless. He's excited about earning it doing chores and HW etc!


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



liteboy said:


> Great write up bykfixer, you and Ven both deserve your subforum on CPF imo.
> 
> To my eyes 123 primary and 16340 does not show appreciable difference which is great since I'm giving the PR1 to my son and I have a ton of primaries and don't want him using rechargeabless. He's excited about earning it doing chores and HW etc!



Right on! That'll teach that youngan good stuff and his reward will be the latest offering from the guy who invented so many great products during his SureFire days.


----------



## ven (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Your welcome Leon and glad of some help, I hope PK will post up some info about the light and what goes into the light. I appreciated it the minute I held it, my impressed perception has been blown out of the water tbh. Now I look at it and admire the little details which can be taken for granted (not noticed at first). 

It makes a great edc type light, one where high is needed and not lots of clicking to get to. Be it female bag(compact and hidden), mans jacket or a soldiers gun......it has more than one place. Heck it even works well in my line of work! 

There is much more to come liteboy , this is the tip of the iceberg . It is a full on Lego platform in the first stages, make sure you have a plan on getting it back :devil:


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



liteboy said:


> To my eyes 123 primary and 16340 does not show appreciable difference!



It's not like going from regular to high beams in your car that's for sure. Sometime check out the high versus medium. Not a huge difference in appearance there either. 

What found with the RCR is it throws a tad bit better... like maybe 25' or something. Nothing hugely noticable at all. But largely things look a lot alkike primary or rechargeable. 

I stuck with a primary for its rock solid reliability to go with my rock solid PR-1. And we aint seen nuthin yet. 

No promises or commitments but PK recently uttered the words " gotta build a double A"...


----------



## liteboy (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



ven said:


> There is much more to come liteboy , this is the tip of the iceberg . It is a full on Lego platform in the first stages, make sure you have a plan on getting it back :devil:



Thanks for the tease. No worries I'll just get myself another!


----------



## liteboy (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> It's not like going from regular to high beams in your car that's for sure. Sometime check out the high versus medium. Not a huge difference in appearance there either.
> 
> What found with the RCR is it throws a tad bit better... like maybe 25' or something. Nothing hugely noticable at all. But largely things look a lot alkike primary or rechargeable.
> 
> ...



This light will help me run through my stock of primaries.


----------



## tech25 (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I am holding out for an AA light, small is great but I would be gifting this to a family member and he would use it with primary or rechargeable AAs. The color rendition, and the ability to stay on high until it runs out of juice- without overheating- is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## staticx57 (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



tech25 said:


> I am holding out for an AA light, small is great but I would be gifting this to a family member and he would use it with primary or rechargeable AAs. The color rendition, and the ability to stay on high until it runs out of juice- without overheating- is exactly what I was looking for.



Unfortunetely poor color rendition is a fact of current PK lights, I've been trying to prod pk a bit in here for other emitter options. I love the design of my PL2 but the colors leave a lot to be desired. Although for raw lumen output PK lights are very good. My PL2 is my brightest AAA light.

Another hint PK, neutral high CRI options


----------



## ven (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



staticx57 said:


> Unfortunetely poor color rendition is a fact of current PK lights, I've been trying to prod pk a bit in here for other emitter options. I love the design of my PL2 but the colors leave a lot to be desired.
> 
> Another hint PK, neutral high CRI options



Coincidentally i have just this minute  the man himself, who actually does have a high appreciation for incan still for colour rendition. These light specifically are designed more for someone who does not give a *beep* if the blood looks a real deep red, but rather it illuminates a target before they may see their own blood. 

I did mention the nichia 219C for a couple of reasons, the accurate rendition from a not too warm or too cold K, an LED that can be pushed harder than the 219B. Basically (from my basic mind and not genius!) at 5000k it is not enough in either direction to put someone off the light. Be it a soldier , security or the guy up the street checking his property out. Yet it will please a wider customer base imho and i know PK will probably go this way at some point(maybe not that led, could be a 5000k xm-l2 for an example).

I have not known PK long, but already i love this guy. He is so honest and genuine, humble............hard to put in words other than he is an awesome dude!

I await his detailed pics and explanation behind the Pocket Rocket, and also some surefire stories of old


----------



## ven (Sep 15, 2016)

Oh and although not hi cri and yes as you know i like my nichia too and used daily for work uses(nichia 219C mule). The rendition to my eyes is very acceptable, although colours dont "pop", they do look like the colours your looking at. To my eyes the quoted 6500k looks closer to 5500k towards the yellow side and not the blue. Whites are not tainted and made to look a beige or cream as another example.

Oh and it is so so so easy if you wanted to swap out the led, if you want some strip down pics(oh hang on i have posted some). You can get to the LED real easy...........even stevie wonder could do it..........with his arms behind his back and using chop sticks in his teeth..............did i say it would be easy! 





You could slap a hi cri in there


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



staticx57 said:


> Unfortunetely poor color rendition is a fact of current PK lights, I've been trying to prod pk a bit in here for other emitter options. I love the design of my PL2 but the colors leave a lot to be desired. Although for raw lumen output PK lights are very good. My PL2 is my brightest AAA light.
> 
> Another hint PK, neutral high CRI options



Do you ever stop?
Seriously.

Is Nichia paying you to tout that stupid 219B or something?


----------



## staticx57 (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



ven said:


> Coincidentally i have just this minute  the man himself, who actually does have a high appreciation for incan still for colour rendition. These light specifically are designed more for someone who does not give a *beep* if the blood looks a real deep red, but rather it illuminates a target before they may see their own blood.
> 
> I did mention the nichia 219C for a couple of reasons, the accurate rendition from a not too warm or too cold K, an LED that can be pushed harder than the 219B. Basically (from my basic mind and not genius!) at 5000k it is not enough in either direction to put someone off the light. Be it a soldier , security or the guy up the street checking his property out. Yet it will please a wider customer base imho and i know PK will probably go this way at some point(maybe not that led, could be a 5000k xm-l2 for an example).
> 
> ...



Yep edited to acknowledge the purpose of these lights  I guess inbetween chatting with him and writing this you didn't catch the edit. But the fact this is legoable is why I bought into this.  Options right? I k ow I bought in early but I would like something neutral and preferably high CRI going forward. Cultivated expections right? But knowing Rome wasn't built overnight. The exchanges I've seen in this thread have been very encouraging for the future of the system.


----------



## staticx57 (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Do you ever stop?
> Seriously.
> 
> Is Nichia paying you to tout that stupid 219B or something?



I am aware you do not like the 219B (Or 219C) but I do, if you feel i am too aggressive promoting then eh, what would you like me to do? 

I would like to see high CRI options in this light (and all for that matter)

But no, not paid


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



staticx57 said:


> I am aware you do not like the 219B (Or 219C) but I do, if you feel i am too aggressive promoting then eh, what would you like me to do?
> 
> I would like to see high CRI options in this light (and all for that matter)
> 
> But no, not paid



Its pretty obvious you like a 219b and photo after photo, graph after chart trying to convince the crowd that the 219b is the only good LED...

ENOUGH ALREADY!!

There is a reason you have to go outside of Malkoff Devices to get one. And neither SureFire or Elzetta offer them. 

They are inferior to the others at identifying friend or foe. 

So yeah if you wanna sit around and sing koomabya the 219 is fine. But when tshtf they fail.


----------



## ven (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



staticx57 said:


> Yep edited to acknowledge the purpose of these lights  I guess inbetween chatting with him and writing this you didn't catch the edit. But the fact this is legoable is why I bought into this.  Options right? I k ow I bought in early but I would like something neutral and preferably high CRI going forward. Cultivated expections right? But knowing Rome wasn't built overnight. The exchanges I've seen in this thread have been very encouraging for the future of the system.




:thumbsup:

Its hard to put in words and what i can see along with my impressions early on. But *beep* it, here i go and try to get across my perception!

He has vision beyond me and probably most, he is a genius! What he sees and thinks up, may take some time to sink in, appreciate and then grow to love! He has a very crazy intelligent mind, a vision that is well ahead of me anyway(ok it does not take much). But think of a car design that was butt fugly at 1st, then over a few years you kind of go " you know what i like that now, looks cool and modern" . But at the time it was too modern or too far advanced in looks to appreciate type thing.

The lego part is super exciting tbh, this will make a huge difference and from the pics and info(PK said he will post at some point or i can for him) certainly opened my eyes. Kind of looking over something and noticing and appreciating little bits that got overlooked before. The thought into, what it will do, what purpose it has, yet unnoticed to the ignorant eye(me).

Hard to say in words and held back as it can sound like a butt kisser :laughing: but it is genuine passion for a innovative product. Nothing i have said PK does not know anyway, i do speak from the heart/mind, sometimes to quick , other times too slow. Either way, it pretty much sums up how i feel about it in a nut shell. 

When and if you do bite, you should be impressed, if your not you could easily swap out the LED and have a tiny monster host with your choice of LED. I honestly have not even thought about that, nor would I, as for me it is the PK package as is, how he wanted this light and for the purpose intended..............the battle field! Your not just holding this little light, your holding history in the making...........just like the surefire days of old............................and i still want some stories !!!


----------



## staticx57 (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I like passion, makes things interesting!

Never doubting his credentials, certainly earned them with stars.

I will admit when I first saw the PR1 I thought it was incredibly odd looking, still do to some point but after reading the passion in here I decided to pick up thr PL2 to sort of try things out. I went all in with the rainbow colored version. It is now my most carried AAA light. I say AAA as I like variety and sometimes carry larger cell lights as well. Only so much you can get from a AAA cell anyways through no fault of anyone but physics. Certainly is a nice looking light though.

My 6P is also my most trusted light although I swapped the incan for a neutral Malkoff, thr fit and finish is spectacular and you get what you pay for. I have been eying your C2 light for a while now actually, lovely design and now that I have a few nice dropins (Malkoff, Mountain electronics built and a blank copper P60) the old surefires have a lot more appeal.

As far as using the PR1 as a host, I like to keep my nicer lights as they come from the factory. Though to be fair, I will at something say something if I don't like it, in this case neutral/high CRI. I think it would be an awesome addition going forward.


----------



## ven (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I could have pretty much typed that :laughing: seriously, pretty much how i feel............

If there is a strong enough market, maybe PK could do a limited edition............maybe one that would start in low(he has not ruled anything out!). He is open minded staticx, no doubt at some point he will read this, digest it and work his magic............One thing with PK is(as you know) he gets involved and comes on here in between his crazy life schedule..................he is one of us! He has passion and drive and delivers what he says. 

Great feed back in the PL2, it is a real nice little light and i actually like it coming on in high as around the 110lm is nice and enough for most closer up(heck even in the distance) tasks........

Feedback be it positive or negative(constructive for a better word) is taken all on board and digested...........100% 

I love the c2's, and the m2, my fav body design(not sure if PK worked on this one, sorry if you did not) 




The 6p is housing a 4000k m361n right now and is one of my bed side lights...............one of! You know, just in case the other 15 get knocked off the side


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Sometimes when I email back and forth with PK I am concerned with the tone and content because 90% of what I say is positive. Yet in reality, it just shows the amount of thought that goes into each and every product. I typically use the PR-1 without the clip, not because of any dislike, but I typically carry anything smaller than a 6P in an exterior open pocket on my jean shorts for fast access. Did you. Price the clip works both forward and back without changing the position. If I am in a circumstance where I don't have a head lamp, the clip goes along with me so I can securely clip it to the bill of my cap-works great. One of the comments PK has made in the past regarding neutral LEDs is that there are a number of modders who can easily perform a swap if desired. As I mentioned in a previous post, I agree with Ven that the rendition of both the PR-1 and PL-2 are impressive in the stock condition-something I cannot say about the majority of other lights on the market. Because of my end-stage flashaholism, I almost always have enough lights with me at any time I can blind the bad guy, see the pretty colors and juggle 7 more lights in my other hand...ok, in all seriousness, as a flight nurse, I "had" to have high CRI lights for the assessment of numerous factors. I also found myself south of the border a number of times and was glad to have a pure white & very bright light in unfamiliar areas. In one circumstance we used a King Air C-90 to land on the beach and pick up a critically injured patient. Believe me when I say the lighting available was very inadequate!


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Sometimes when I email back and forth with PK I am concerned with the tone and content because 90% of what I say is positive. Yet in reality, it just shows the amount of thought that goes into each and every product. I typically use the PR-1 without the clip, not because of any dislike, but I typically carry anything smaller than a 6P in an exterior open pocket on my jean shorts for fast access. Did you. Price the clip works both forward and back without changing the position. If I am in a circumstance where I don't have a head lamp, the clip goes along with me so I can securely clip it to the bill of my cap-works great. One of the comments PK has made in the past regarding neutral LEDs is that there are a number of modders who can easily perform a swap if desired. As I mentioned in a previous post, I agree with Ven that the rendition of both the PR-1 and PL-2 are impressive in the stock condition-something I cannot say about the majority of other lights on the market. Because of my end-stage flashaholism, I almost always have enough lights with me at any time I can blind the bad guy, see the pretty colors and juggle 7 more lights in my other hand...ok, in all seriousness, as a flight nurse, I "had" to have high CRI lights for the assessment of numerous factors. I also found myself south of the border a number of times and was glad to have a pure white & very bright light in unfamiliar areas. In one circumstance we used a King Air C-90 to land on the beach and pick up a critically injured patient. Believe me when I say the lighting available was very inadequate!



I took note with the FL2 some time ago how accurate the world looked when lit by the photon kings newest gadget. And how well it keeps a very similar tint without using PWM to lower the output. Although the PR-1 uses a differing model it also achieved pretty close to that. 
It seemed to me as though he had a desire to match the look of the light bulbs he was part of way back when. 
I thought with the FL2 he came dam close to that. Still do.
It remains the benchmark I judge all others by. 

I get the sense that PK has a bunch of ideas whirling around his head, written on napkins and at various stages of design. (A PK napkin drawing is probably a 3D PDF). But I do not sense that PKDL is going to be ending up a sorta Ben & Jerrys like so many other companies. 
He does one thing at a time, does it well and moves on. 
I saw the first PL2 in 2014. It took him that long to get things perfect enough for him I suppose. 

Now in terms of the latest gadgets he was pushing emitters past their potential and backing of ever so slightly. Yet managed to come close to the FL2 with his PR-1. I really dig the pocket burner but can see why some get a less than enthusiastic vibe by its tint. I've had the honor of learning what he had in mind with the PR-1. But other than him stating he had pushed 'current triple a battery technology as far as he dared' do not know what his philosophy and goals are for that one (yet). Maybe at first it was meant to be the first 25psi turbocharger of flashlights? I dunno (yet). Maybe as batteries allow that one come in flavors that still rival its current output? We'll see. 

Ven stated "it's still early". Agreed. And I'd expect to see some minor changes on the next batches of PR-1's and PL2's. I scooped up a few of each in order to have "first runs" remain nip farther down the road because things will be evolving. That is for certain.


----------



## staticx57 (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

For finding the PL2 in the dark


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



staticx57 said:


> For finding the PL2 in the dark



Lol. That works!


----------



## ven (Sep 16, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

That little PL2 is not going to be easily lost! Trouble is with small lights not attached to anything they can be!


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 17, 2016)

miyagi said:


> One more thumbs for AA version! PK, here is my small suggestion based on battery chemistry and some questions below:
> 
> AA: Indoor home light, car light, travel backpack light. The most used light in my home is the Fenix E12. Plenty bright enough to light up inside the bathroom when there is power outage and tail stands. All the candles are gone in my house. Don't need crazy lumens but just enough to light up the room. It's the next easily carried light after AAA. Don't have to be aggressive machinery. A smooth and easy to hold piece would suffice. Perfect for backpack and easily accessible batteries! Please tail stand PK version for this!! Kids can also use for Halloween trick or treat.
> 
> C123 & 18650: Outdoor light. Most of the time, this is what I use outside the house. Has extra lumen and juice than AA. Don't have much to say on this.


He mentioned the words "Double A" not long ago. 
Hard to predict where that will lead though. You see Paul Kim always puts soldiers and lawmen first in his ideas. It is never about fashion at PKDL. 





You see to PK, this is a keychain light.

Part of PK's style is in the machining. The precise, crisp edges are one of his personal touches that no other maker matches. Maximum grip is at the forefront of his current designs. But you may notice the PL2 is so much more 'gentle' in appearance than the FL2. Gentle with the added kubaton tip at the rear. 



That is another one of PK's styles... that added self protection device.
When a bad guy wraps his arms around you that little protrusion jab'd to the wrist of the would-be attacker causes him to let go while whincing in pain giving the user a few seconds to escape. It stems from martial arts, which is only to be used as self defense. 

I agree a tail stander would be great in a double a platform light. 



And as you can see in the picture showing a prototype of his PR-1 tailstander it can still incorparate that kubotan technique while providing easy access to the switch.

Once upon a time PK took a turn towards a gentle appearance.




It started on low too. 

His Icon lineup consisted of double a products so he knows his way around those too. They kinda resembled something used by Bruce Lee during the disco days. But they were ideas (both inside and out) never done before nor since. 




The Rogue 1 and 2 for example used 1 or 2 double a cells, but again hidden in the design were self defense items that he still incorparates to this day at PKDL. 
Outdated in output and tint but still ahead of the curve in aesthetics, quality and engineering. 

So there is no telling what lies ahead. But even if he turns his sites to a more consumer oriented direction with a double a platform like Mr. Malkoff did with the MDC's , you can rest assured a backup tactical application light will be built into whatever he comes up with.

His monicker 'designed for cultivated expectations' means that these are no ordinary flashlights. There is always something in the design that goes well above and beyond the ordinary. Things others _may_ catch onto someday.

A while ago I said "PK is the Soichiro Honda of flashlights." 
In Mr. Hondas early years everything he did was about racing. His earlier ideas for performance cars of the 1960's have yet to be duplicated to this day. We all know of Honda Accords, Civics and Oddysees these days. But the things he and his lab coat wearing team were building engines that even to this day would not match output gram for gram and litre for litre. His early stuff twisted 20,000 rpms without flinching. 

Well in the stone age.. ya know back in the 1980's and 90's PK and his design team were producing flashlights that were able to completely change the thought processes of their potential. What we call hot wired were just another day in the lab for those folks. Then when LED began to seem viable they took that to a whole new level.
Yet here we are in 2016 see-ing PK just now building some momentum at PKDL. Sheez-a-mighty, there's no telling what will be by 2018...2020. All I can say is fasten your safety belts and enjoy the ride. This is about to get FUN.


----------



## ven (Sep 17, 2016)

Cool pic, just a little bundle of bad a55................:naughty: That just looks so fine, love the none ano /contrast and would be cool maybe as an offering to swap stuff about.


----------



## pk (Sep 17, 2016)

Oh boy. You guys going too fast
I was preparing a post on this Pocket Rocket issue and you've moved on beyond my thinking.

you guys really making me work... hahaha, my profession and hobby...
I have feeling this gonna be a looong write and boring read for some of you

The root of *POCKET ROCKET* history goes for looooong time and started with *Surefire "E series* which started somewhat 25+ years ago. 
I started with a goal of most miniatualized and simplest rock solid system in mind.
At the beginning, It did not have a physical switch (normal sense of switch) at the beginning. Now days, some of you call it "piston system" or something. Interesting, many people do similar things over time and time and they/we think we invented a new poop.
Anyway, this was where it all started as an "E" system at the beginning. We called "switchless flashlight" at most minimal size.
(Most of current SF workers never seen this either and don't understand what it is... this is the first time I think I am showing this old prototype in public)















No electrical switch in tailcap, it just use PUSHING power to INNER TUBE to connect a circuit.
Very simple, rock solid construction.






Style was not too bad either. It uses a *"Z"* style grip function for pistol shooting method as well.
I want to make some of this type of body in future for some of few helpless flashaholic idiots like me. :O
Another PR body style incoming.






But, all designs goes thru many stages of changes and we changed to be like a 6P system Tactical Switch..






So, that "E" series started and it took off like a ROCKET. with a simple pushing button switch with a spring..
Never expected popularity. But it did. after, I've developed so many many accessories you never seen before... cuz, I believed in and pushing for _LEGO_ system and it was great complement
Why would you buy a product that don't have any accessories nor future? okay, so buy another one and throw away your be loved one? NO NO, your beloved one is still good as when you bought.
Just change to new head, add filters, add lanyerd, change LED, change tailcap, etc.. She is even more beautiful than as you remember the first time you dated..






(she looks great even without proper dress... it might be just my infatuation)






Damn, can't find all of those wild accessories samples...
Who knows, my house cleaning lady is selling all of them on Ebay... Heck, I saw my old Patent Lawyer selling TITAN prototype on CPF market too.. oops!

Back to, "E" evolvement.
Since that was so long years ago and me so young too to know it all, I've realized and learned that OLD standard threads are not so good.
So I started to change thread systems in SF products. If you can see Lx, A2, & Titan, it has implemented an 
ACME Thread (/ˈækmiː/ *ack*_-mee_) - Trapezoidal thread forms. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trapezoidal_thread_forms
But, "E" series couldn't change, since it became a pretty much standard of small CR123 body in flashlight world.
Not to mention Weaponlight base as well.. with all those switch options...






Now all PKDL products are using ACME threads. even PL2 as well..











After that, I've started to think even smaller version of "E" series. But, SF would not accept my efforts.
and there comes my off spring "VitalGear" to complement "E" series. It was/is very efficient and very compact design.
I believe they are still selling in Japan to some of real hardcore Mania flashaholics










(Many hardcore Japanese flashaholic still buys VG parts)
VG body is still a only Aluminum body with a nickel plated flashlight body.
Just FYI, you have to do tin plate first over ALuminum to do Nickel plate to be a super conductive body.. 






And the beltclip was pretty open style with wrap-around circular body as well.
Not many (if there was any) product was designed like that...
*
And then, *here we are now with a new Pocket Rocket family that is a successor of all older brothers.
It's much more mature in my opinion and trying to co-exist with all older brothers.
The family just became even bigger. just a little youngster for now, but I am sure it will spawn like a mushroom in time.





(PKDL Weaponlight has been tested in limited way, but now we are in full mode for serious abuse.)

_It's been my life journey to create a standard system_ that one light can be exchanged with another.
I strongly have been encouraged other manufacturers to join this crusade. If we establish a standard system that all lights can be cross inter-changeable, that will be a heaven for all flashaholics.

P.S. I am in process of making THE FAMILY MAP. It is a big task.. But I must do soon. That will be able to tell/see what it is all about. PK LEGO SYSTEM (PKLS)


----------



## ven (Sep 17, 2016)

WOW what an awesome read, thanks for sharing it PK Now your on a roll, we all look forward to more excellent snippets of info and pics! Oh and some more cool stories of past:thumbsup:

Fantastic the future is better than bright!


----------



## kj2 (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Can't find the PR1 at Supreme HK. Someone got a link for me?


----------



## scout24 (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Thank you for the history lesson!


----------



## liteboy (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Bullseye worldwide on Amazon store has 2 more


----------



## ven (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



kj2 said:


> Can't find the PR1 at Supreme HK. Someone got a link for me?



Bulls Eye Worldwide has it on amazon for $79.00 and $6.80 shipping if any help(only 2 left)


----------



## ven (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Snap


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

PK posted links to bullseye, ebay and supremeco on page 2 of this thread.


----------



## redvalkyrie (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

So, I'm late to this party...I saw PR1 specs as having a XML 6500K? Is this right? Because none of the beam shots from this thread appear to be that cool.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Hey PK, how can I get that tail for my Pocket Rocket? That is Awesome! Thanks so much for the backstory-there is always so much rich history in the development of our mania. Please take a look at the email I sent you reL-2(Thank You)!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



redvalkyrie said:


> So, I'm late to this party...I saw PR1 specs as having a XML 6500K? Is this right? Because none of the beam shots from this thread appear to be that cool.



The beam from the PR-1 is pure white and has no blueness to my eye at all. If you read back through this thread Ven posted a pic that shows how the beam is very accurate in its color rendition despite the LED temp. I love neutral white, and in my occupation it was a necessity. If I had PK's lights back then, they are more than adequate for the job as well as having a brighter output too.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



ven said:


> Bulls Eye Worldwide has it on amazon for $79.00 and $6.80 shipping if any help(only 2 left)


Thought they only did the US.


bykfixer said:


> PK posted links to bullseye, ebay and supremeco on page 2 of this thread.


Send an email to them. Hope they reply, since they didn't the first time.


----------



## ven (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

When i had a look kj2, it said world wide shipping so i presumed it was. I dont know any further, do know how much the shipping can jump(double the cost when i tried ages back). Maybe PK can help/advise for the EU customer base side. My searches do come up with the USA only for now.........


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 18, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Send an email to them. Hope they reply, since they didn't the first time.



Yeah, when the PL2's weren't here yet I looked at Supreme and saw they wanted you to "enquire"...  I was like "no way dude, I WANT A BUY IT NOW FEATURE  lol

I just waited for Bullseye to get some. 
Hope they get back with ya soon.


----------



## ven (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



redvalkyrie said:


> So, I'm late to this party...I saw PR1 specs as having a XML 6500K? Is this right? Because none of the beam shots from this thread appear to be that cool.




Hi there, it is an XM-L2" intense white light 6500k" from the specs. High does show 420+lm and i can believe that !!!! The medium at 175lm is pretty much perfect for me, enough output for most uses/tasks generally. Then a low mode of 12lm for long uses again plenty at night to actually see what your doing rather than straining my eyes(yep sub lumen lows i dont actually always want).

Now the human eye will not be the best judge and we will see different or perceive different. It is a white, but to the yellow side like the sun. It does not fade colours like a usual 6500k to me, in fact i would say accurately represented without tainting the lighter colours................Kind of hard to explain, if your a colour popping hi cri junkie then unless you planned an LED swap, it would unlikely satisfy your colour popping needs . If you dont mind the cooler side, yet not towards the blue side, then from my sample it should be good to go!. It is not what i call neutral, definitely towards the cooler side , but not too cool if makes sense. I like my neutrals and 219B's, but i really like this too!!! But in fairness, PK did not have colours popping and he is very aware (obviously) and has an incan surefire for his colour popping needs. The soldier does not care for enhanced colour, they care for real life..........their life. Blinding white light, instant..............every time as that one fail could end up real bad. 

So if it is measured at 6500k its a nice 6500k to yellow side, me to my eyes and comparing from various temps, would put it a under 6000k............that is me though.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



ven said:


> Hi there, it is an XM-L2" intense white light 6500k" from the specs. High does show 420+lm and i can believe that !!!! The medium at 175lm is pretty much perfect for me, enough output for most uses/tasks generally. Then a low mode of 12lm for long uses again plenty at night to actually see what your doing rather than straining my eyes(yep sub lumen lows i dont actually always want).
> 
> Now the human eye will not be the best judge and we will see different or perceive different. It is a white, but to the yellow side like the sun. It does not fade colours like a usual 6500k to me, in fact i would say accurately represented without tainting the lighter colours................Kind of hard to explain, if your a colour popping hi cri junkie then unless you planned an LED swap, it would unlikely satisfy your colour popping needs . If you dont mind the cooler side, yet not towards the blue side, then from my sample it should be good to go!. It is not what i call neutral, definitely towards the cooler side , but not too cool if makes sense. I like my neutrals and 219B's, but i really like this too!!! But in fairness, PK did not have colours popping and he is very aware (obviously) and has an incan surefire for his colour popping needs. The soldier does not care for enhanced colour, they care for real life..........their life. Blinding white light, instant..............every time as that one fail could end up real bad.
> 
> So if it is measured at 6500k its a nice 6500k to yellow side, me to my eyes and comparing from various temps, would put it a under 6000k............that is me though.



Reminds me of a "soft white" light bulb, whatever that number is.... (edit) like my pops old table lamp bulbs being beamed out of a stimpled reflector (end edit)


----------



## ven (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Reminds me of a "soft white" light bulb, whatever that number is.




That will do for me, i like it! It works just great what ever it is

I have commented in another thread, but this and the gizmo where my night lights, the PR1 seemed to be the one i subconsciously grabbed for a quick bit of kick a55............as i combat rolled into the kitchen and assaulted my hot chocolate with marshmallows.


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 18, 2016)

PK, thanks for the history and insight into the development, especially the E series. The E's have always been one of my all time favorite legos. I enjoy all the old SF history. Curious to hear how the Titan came about. And were there any lights you just knew were gonna be a hit, but they failed? 
Thanks for your time.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 18, 2016)

Tonight the PL2's begin a diet of Eneloop Pro cells in two. (Black n silver) The 3rd will still be testing the Rayovac E cell. (Rainbow)

The rainbow one has run cooler than the other two regardless of fuel so I kept the alkaline in that one. 
The silver one runs about the same warmth regardless of diet.
The black one has been the one to get warmest and quickly. Thusfar it seems to run cooler with its Eneloop diet.

The regulation keeps them all pretty close in brightness regardless of fuel. I place them side by side aimed at a nearby wall and hardly see any difference in brightness, tint or beam shape.

About an hour of playtime and it seems the black does still get warm with an Eneloop, but takes longer to get warm than with lithium or alkaline. 
Silver one, no change. Gets just as warm just as fast.
Rainbow one still going on the E cell. Probably has 30 minutes of high a few minutes at a time with lots of use on low.
I've found over time it has been my favorite of the three. No reason in particular, it just gets used most. And I use low with PL2's way more than high it seems. The chosen output is plenty for a ton of uses but not too bright at 2am.


----------



## tech25 (Sep 18, 2016)

pk said:


> you guys really making me work... hahaha, my profession and hobby...
> I have feeling this gonna be a looong write and boring read for some of you
> 
> 
> P.S. I am in process of making THE FAMILY MAP. It is a big task.. But I must do soon. That will be able to tell/see what it is all about. PK LEGO SYSTEM (PKLS)



That was very interesting! How could it be boring- we are after all flashaholics! i would have a lot more lights if my budget would allow for them... 

I am really looking forwards to a pK Lego system, thanks for the hard work that you are putting into this project!


----------



## redvalkyrie (Sep 18, 2016)

Thank you, Ven. I appreciate you taking the time to fill me in. Now, knowing that there is no blue, I am much more interested in these little lights.


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



ven said:


>




Going forward, will all the new heads be of the other design, with the vertical lines instead of diamond pattern like on those above?

I like that the new version now has a spring in the head, but Ven's photos are _really_ making me want one of the old style.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Got SureFire filters?







Here ya go.


Or....







A little tail cap action.


----------



## Scribe (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Is there a problem using nitecore rcr123a Batts in the pk lights? They are 3.7V batteries.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Scribe said:


> Is there a problem using nitecore rcr123a Batts in the pk lights? They are 3.7V batteries.



Good question Scribe. Nice to see ya again.

I use them in mine sometimes. No issues at all. 
PK builds them around primaries knowing folks want to use rechargeables in them.

Edit:
Let me check on the FL2. But the ones from Bulls Eye come with batteries so you'll be able to play for a little while... I know he said 16650 and 17650 are ok but I forget if he said RCR's ok. 
I use NiteCores in my PR-1...


----------



## Scribe (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Good question Scribe. Nice to see ya again.
> 
> I use them in mine sometimes. No issues at all.
> PK builds them around primaries knowing folks want to use rechargeables in them.
> ...




Thanks for the quick reply, I will give them a go in everything but the FL2 until I hear back. After buying the PL2, I've since bought a PR-1 and FL2. LOL Down the rabbit hole I go....


----------



## scout24 (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Okay, I've had my PR-1 for a few days now, long enough to put some rambling thoughts on screen. Probably rehashing ground already covered, but I hope everyone can forgive me...
The design is polarizing, no doubt. This is not your typical straight black tube. Grippy. Sharp bits without being a danger to the operator. I like being able to put it down lens first and see that it's on or off.
Dual fuel- Good to see support for primary and RCR cells. 
Tint- Mine is pure white, no green or blue of note. If you're going to be 6500k, for the reasons already mentioned, this is the way to do it. I'm glad to see the pill is removable though, this should open the door for those who are looking to mod theirs for different tints. Glad it's not sealed with thread lock... 
NO PWM. Thumbs up. The low level is not low enough that I care about the mode sequencing, HML is predictable, and preferable given the mission. 
Forward clicky. Firm, with decent travel. The switch looks like it's user replaceable, feels like good quality, and the spring obviously handles some current no problem. PK's sig on the board is cool... 
The head does have "springs" for the positive terminal, three leaves for redundancy in case one fails. 
Double o-rings at both ends. Nice.
The pocketclip- I did straighten the tip on mine, and remove some material so it's a bit less likely to snag in my uses. I also gave the end near the tail a good squeeze or two with pliers to strengthen the grip it has on my pocket. So far so good, it hasn't gone anywhere. I wouldn't mind seeing a subdued blackened clip available. Most importantly for an easily removable clip, it has indexing tabs to keep it in one place on the body without spinning or coming loose. Very nice detail. 

I am looking forward to the tailstanding tailcap, and I wonder if a one cell extention or a dedicated two cell body would be in the works? 16650 cells are relatively mainstream now, and more runtime may be appreciated by some. 

All in all, a nice addition to my collection, already in the daily rotation, and I'm looking forward to seeing more of the lego lineup!


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Scribe said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, I will give them a go in everything but the FL2 until I hear back. After buying the PL2, I've since bought a PR-1 and FL2. LOL Down the rabbit hole I go....



Got confirmation RCR's are ok in the FL2. Use those NiteCores all you like. Woohoo!



scout24 said:


> Okay, I've had my PR-1 for a few days now, long enough to put some rambling thoughts on screen. Probably rehashing ground already covered, but I hope everyone can forgive me...
> The design is polarizing, no doubt. This is not your typical straight black tube. Grippy. Sharp bits without being a danger to the operator. I like being able to put it down lens first and see that it's on or off.
> Dual fuel- Good to see support for primary and RCR cells.
> Tint- Mine is pure white, no green or blue of note. If you're going to be 6500k, for the reasons already mentioned, this is the way to do it. I'm glad to see the pill is removable though, this should open the door for those who are looking to mod theirs for different tints. Glad it's not sealed with thread lock...
> ...



Great Scott!!!! Hemmingway aint got nuthin' on you sir.


----------



## scout24 (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

This coming from the guy with the gift of story telling in "Around the Campfite..."  My fingers babble bullet points, sometimes they make sense.


----------



## ven (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I have to agree with both you guys

Nice feedback scout, mine is pretty much with me all the time..............all the time!..............well maybe not quite but you know what i mean 

Just shouts out " pick me up or ill kick your....!" if i dont


----------



## Scribe (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Got confirmation RCR's are ok in the FL2. Use those NiteCores all you like. Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> Great Scott!!!! Hemmingway aint got nuthin' on you sir.


Great! I'm gonna charge them up and drop them in. Thanks!


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 24, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Scribe said:


> Great! I'm gonna charge them up and drop them in. Thanks!



The other night at work about 200' away we saw a guy running... like he was on fire. Being a moonlit night we could see the guy, but since he was wearing dark cloths it was hard to see friend or foe. One guy says "is that guy nuts?" Another fellow says "what guy?" and aims his $3 home depot light... nuthin'... it fizzled out 5' away...
I aimed my FL 2 towards the runner and half pressed the button.. "that guy" I say.... jogger stops suddenly like "holy crap it's the cops!" lol.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 24, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Scribe said:


> Great! I'm gonna charge them up and drop them in. Thanks!



The other night at work about 200' away we saw a guy running... like he was on fire. Being a moonlit night we could see the guy, but since he was wearing dark cloths it was hard to see friend or foe. One guy says "is that guy nuts?" Another fellow says "what guy?" and aims his $3 home depot light... nuthin'... it fizzled out 5' away...
I aimed my FL 2 towards the runner and half pressed the button.. "that guy" I say.... jogger stops suddenly like "holy crap it's the cops!" lol.


----------



## pk (Sep 24, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



teak said:


> Good thread. I'll throw in my 2 cents worth for PKDL
> I am a surefire fan boy, or atleast on old surefire fan boy. Once PK left I personally thought the lights were now being made for the masses to create a larger revenue for business men at surefire. When PK was there he created the stuff I like and still use today. I have bought several newer and new surefires since he left. Well I don't own any of them anymore. I keep the old surefires and that's it.
> Now PKDL has let out some very good stuff. I started with a FL2LE I got on a trade. I had been eying it for months and when a trade opportunity came about I took it. Man do I like that light!
> Then the PR1, such a great little light. I carry it everyday as my backup. Fits that role very well.
> ...


Gratitude & Don't want to make a drama here.. but..
PKDL intention goes beyond just a making money and that's not the whole purpose at all. 
PKDL fundamental is about to do the RIGHT things, including innovative inventions and return its profit to where it needs.
You will see soon that we reveal our initialization of it. 
PKDL manufacture most parts in China, Taiwan and other Asia factories for components (may change as it requires), but most our profits will go to my proud country USA for good purpose contribution.
My contributions will be a small gesture, but my intention is giant. 
Wish me a luck.
Thank you.

PS. thank you for your kind support TJ


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 25, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



pk said:


> Gratitude & Don't want to make a drama here.. but..
> PKDL intention goes beyond just a making money and that's not the whole purpose at all.
> PKDL fundamental is about to do the RIGHT things, including innovative inventions and return its profit to where it needs.
> You will see soon that we reveal our initialization of it.
> ...



It's refreshing to see things being done for the benefit of others. 
We are the benefactors here, not the bankers and lawyers.

Thank you sir.


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 25, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

My old iTP 1 X AAA died. Too many drops after many years of service. Need a new 1X AAA for the key chain. Considering one from this maker along with other possible options.


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



ven said:


> Byk, as you know i never tried cr123 and only 16340 IMR flavours, your pics certainly show a significant difference and thats on a pic!!!
> Congrats fkrow, agree with your coments reg the clip, mine is off and naked!:naughty:





leon2245 said:


> Going forward, will all the new heads be of the other design, with the vertical lines instead of diamond pattern like on those above?
> 
> I like that the new version now has a spring in the head, but Ven's photos are _really_ making me want one of the old style.



Sorry if I missed an answer to this, or the status of the tailstanding tailcap availability?


----------



## ven (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Hopefully PK can answer when the tail standing tail caps will become available, would not have thought too far off....................


----------



## ven (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Woods Walker said:


> My old iTP 1 X AAA died. Too many drops after many years of service. Need a new 1X AAA for the key chain. Considering one from this maker along with other possible options.



Starts in high and quite a punchy little beam it kicks out, if your happy with the high start then it is certainly worth a look. Couple of quick twists from loose for low(tight/loose/tight). Real nice AAA light!


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



ven said:


> Starts in high and quite a punchy little beam it kicks out, if your happy with the high start then it is certainly worth a look. Couple of quick twists from loose for low(tight/loose/tight). Real nice AAA light!



Opps. That ends that. Most of my keychain light use is for seeing keys holes or walking to the truck. I thought this was hashed out years ago that having as a 1XAA light come on at a lower setting was preferred. Well I guess to each their own. No big deal as there is a world of options. Often my initial requirements for this class of gear are starting on low/med and no PWM or at least very very high frequency so to be invisible. Found out this didn't have PWM which is good but 1 out of 2 isn't enough.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Hey Woods Walker, I really enjoy your posts as someone who goes off the beaten path. There is a pass around of PK Lights that bykfixer is hosting. Would you be willing to try the PL2 for a week and give your feedback? I ask, because I did not care for a couple of things about the FL2, and yet when I tried it, the decision to buy was immediate. Kind of "judging a book by its cover" and I was so surprised-it looks like an AR15, but feels like an E2E body with the output of a Vinh light...just curious what your opinion of the actual PL2 is after trying it. Thanks


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 27, 2016)

At one point I was doing a coating test where the PL-2 was in my pocket with a Microstream and other objects.



Then one day I forgot and left the Microstream in my sons car we are restoring.... well the Microstream coating was losing bad, and the PL 2 does offer a low setting.

So after about a month of pocket carry with the black PL 2....




I can report zero coating is missing. 

The coating on the PR-1 is showing wear on areas with extreme right angles but that's it after pocket carrying that daily since June. You have to search for missing coating. It has not once slipped from my hand, nor has the PL 2. 

The PL 2 is getting used more often lately as part of the daily use routine. And it definitely runs cooler with an Eneloop Pro. 

At some point last week I swapped in an 650 maH RCR in the PR-1 and forgot to swap back to a 1400 primary. But using it mostly on medium I do not expect the smaller fuel tank to be so bad.


----------



## teak (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



pk said:


> Gratitude & Don't want to make a drama here.. but..
> PKDL intention goes beyond just a making money and that's not the whole purpose at all.
> PKDL fundamental is about to do the RIGHT things, including innovative inventions and return its profit to where it needs.
> You will see soon that we reveal our initialization of it.
> ...


Thank you PK!


----------



## teak (Sep 27, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> At one point I was doing a coating test where the PL-2 was in my pocket with a Microstream and other objects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess I need to get my pl2 out of the safe. Lol. I was trying to keep it unused for a keepsake someday. I guess I need to order more huh?!


----------



## ven (Sep 28, 2016)

Safes are for gold bars, lights are for using  yes you do


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 28, 2016)

teak said:


> Guess I need to get my pl2 out of the safe. Lol. I was trying to keep it unused for a keepsake someday. I guess I need to order more huh?!



You put your only one in the safe? 
C'mon dawg... that's where the extra ones go. 

Nah, I understand. I mailed an MD2 hi/lo to a friend, then later FL2 #919 and after marveling at both beams says they are stashed in his keeper place. 
He broke his Hexbrite a few years back and says he won't make that mistake again.


----------



## teak (Sep 28, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Lol! Yeah I just haven't used it so I figured it just needs to be in the safe. In fact. It's still there. Think I'm off to to order 2 more if they are still on amazon.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

RIGHT ON teak!!! 





It's only money, right? 
Woohoo!!!






Been playing with a Paladin lately. I gotta admit it's kinda growing on me. My first "jewelry" light. It differs wildly from what I'm used to in terms of turning a flashlight on and off. Momentary press returning to my last use I like a lot. And I have figured out if you hold it between your middle and ring finger, your thumb and pointer can rotate it on and off easily for 1 hand use. 
I even use the pocket clip to fasten it to me trouser pocket. 

Heck, if nothing else it's fun to set it out and have people ask "what's that?", tell 'em "it's a flashlight", show 'em how it lights with one hand while snapping your fingers with the other and say "it's a snap on" then sit back and enjoy the fun as they try to get it to light by snapping their fingers... 

The hidden mode thing... well I kinda figured all that out (momentary X number of times to reach a hidden mode) but prefer to just leave it a simple hi/lo, lo/hi thing-a-ma-jig.


----------



## teak (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Ha. Yes only money. Amazon had some, now there are less!


----------



## ven (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Cant leave it alone, if i need to grab, if i need some quick light..............the PR1 is there or in my pocket............The love just goes stronger for this little pocket beast.


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Hey Woods Walker, I really enjoy your posts as someone who goes off the beaten path. There is a pass around of PK Lights that bykfixer is hosting. Would you be willing to try the PL2 for a week and give your feedback? I ask, because I did not care for a couple of things about the FL2, and yet when I tried it, the decision to buy was immediate. Kind of "judging a book by its cover" and I was so surprised-it looks like an AR15, but feels like an E2E body with the output of a Vinh light...just curious what your opinion of the actual PL2 is after trying it. Thanks



Sure but there are risks loaning me a light. It will get dunked in a stream and could be accidentally dropped when night hiking. On the positives I could do a video for the channel.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 2, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*




PL2 clip spy pic.





2 more FL2's...


Was going to offer a PL2 to try WW but I see you prefer it starts on low.


----------



## neutralwhite (Oct 2, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Hi does anyone know the exact 6500 led and tint bin PK uses in these lights please?, and where to source them from too?thanks!.


----------



## teak (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*







Ok, so I ordered more pl2s so I could actually use one. I have been wanting to replace my Keychain light for awhile anyway. Will be much more usable then my old E01! I had to throw in big brother for the picture. Father FL2LE didn't want to be involved at the moment. [emoji9]


----------



## scout24 (Oct 3, 2016)

That is a serious looking pocket clip. I like it. 

On a separate note, a very public thank you to Mr. PK for his generous donation of raffle prizes for the Get-Together I am hosting on the 22nd. of this month. I was trying to keep that under wraps, but it was time to thank PK here in his thread... You're too kind, sir. Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 4, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



teak said:


> Ok, so I ordered more pl2s so I could actually use one. I have been wanting to replace my Keychain light for awhile anyway. Will be much more usable then my old E01! I had to throw in big brother for the picture. Father FL2LE didn't want to be involved at the moment. [emoji9]







Caught mine heading out the door all dressed in black one night.
"Hey! Where you goin' with my lighter? Give me that"... 



scout24 said:


> That is a serious looking pocket clip. I like it.
> 
> On a separate note, a very public thank you to Mr. PK for his generous donation of raffle prizes for the Get-Together I am hosting on the 22nd. of this month. I was trying to keep that under wraps, but it was time to thank PK here in his thread... You're too kind, sir. Thank you. :thumbsup:








It's so we can tail stand a 1 leg-ed flashlight. Another upcoming member of the Lego family. 



Pretty much this with a PK flair.

Did he toss in a metal business card Scout? My first thought after how frickin' cool they are was "holy cow even his business cards can be used for self defense". lol. 



neutralwhite said:


> Hi does anyone know the exact 6500 led and tint bin PK uses in these lights please?, and where to source them from too?thanks!.


Ancient Chinese secret.
Nah, seriously, PK begins with a CREE substrate and designs his own emitters. Lots of R&D goes into each flashlight he creates in order to achieve a certain goal he has for each one. 
It's like dominos in a way. Things learned in other projects he does for other companies go into the PKDL items as well. But it's not like he dials up the phone and orders 500 of ready to go as is LED's then glues them to the PCB. He tailors the output himself and when satisfied _those_ custom _blend_ LED's go in.


----------



## teak (Oct 4, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Caught mine heading out the door all dressed in black one night.
> "Hey! Where you goin' with my lighter? Give me that"...
> 
> 
> ...


A kick stand if you will..lol


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 4, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



teak said:


> A kick stand if you will..lol



I called it "the crazyeddiethefirst bionic lego leg" first time I saw it, but yeah "kickstand" works.


----------



## tab665 (Oct 4, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Ancient Chinese secret.
> Nah, seriously, PK begins with a CREE substrate and designs his own emitters. Lots of R&D goes into each flashlight he creates in order to achieve a certain goal he has for each one.
> It's like dominos in a way. Things learned in other projects he does for other companies go into the PKDL items as well. But it's not like he dials up the phone and orders 500 of ready to go as is LED's then glues them to the PCB. He tailors the output himself and when satisfied _those_ custom _blend_ LED's go in.


:thinking::thinking::thinking: so.... your saying that pk is using custom LED's? no offense, but im a little skeptical.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 4, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



tab665 said:


> :thinking::thinking::thinking: so.... your saying that pk is using custom LED's? no offense, but im a little skeptical.



Really?
Wow, that is suprising.



Man the more I play with that Paladin...



The more I like it... pocket clip and all.
The 25 lumen low is great. And when I want "KAPOW" bright it's there. 
Still aint figured out all the hidden stuff. Quit trying actually. So it's a good thing I don't _need it to strobe_. X number of clicks based on whether it is on high or low? No thanks.
But the memory feature lets you tailor it lo/hi or hi/lo. Good enough for this user.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

When our favorite inventor isn't inventing...

He's putting his inventions through its paces...


----------



## ven (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Awesome stuff, love it


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



ven said:


> Awesome stuff, love it



PK said he's been battling a nasty cold for a month now. And that project 1 is delayed, which delays project 2... and 3 and so on... so the Lego stuff is like project 19 or 34 something... hell I dunno... he's a pretty busy guy. 

Anyway..Let's all wish PK a Get Well Soon and throw some good joojoo his way so maybe things will get caught up soon and he can shake that nasty cold.


----------



## ven (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I sent an email to see how he was doing as not heard anything.............that explains it. Big get well soon from me, i am sure there will be a doodle pad next to his bed with some crazy stuff on it


----------



## irongate (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> When our favorite inventor isn't inventing...
> 
> He's putting his inventions through its paces...



Some very nice pieces of steel there, that is his fun time i bet! What is he using for a light there?


----------



## irongate (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> PK said he's been battling a nasty cold for a month now. And that project 1 is delayed, which delays project 2... and 3 and so on... so the Lego stuff is like project 19 or 34 something... hell I dunno... he's a pretty busy guy.
> 
> Anyway..Let's all wish PK a Get Well Soon and throw some good joojoo his way so maybe things will get caught up soon and he can shake that nasty cold.



Some good Green tea with a bit of honey it will help. Every morning for me.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



irongate said:


> Some very nice pieces of steel there, that is his fun time i bet! What is he using for a light there?






It's called PRX. It's in the testing phase now.


----------



## teak (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> It's called PRX. It's in the testing phase now.


Hmm interesting. Appears it clears lower third cowitness mounts?


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 8, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> PL2 clip spy pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea. Darn shame! Bummer but not every gear item is for every person.


----------



## ven (Oct 8, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Maybe be the person and try it out woods terminator :naughty: i can see you now commando rolling through the walk and jumping off cliffs ..................just need the pics mr walker


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 14, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> It's called PRX. It's in the testing phase now.



Looks like this one will be released in November. PK was asked on his Facebook page where and when. He responded "November".

Parts from this one are part of the upcoming Lego stuff for the Rocket. The front and rear.
But the PRX itself was first in line. As many folks are aware PK builds tactical flashlights. That is his first love. And this new idea will be something right out of the PK play book. 

Hopefully we'll be see-ing Lego stuff shortly after the release of the weapon light.


----------



## xdayv (Oct 15, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Awesome engineering and design PK! Eyeing the PR1 but would take a while to score one from this side of the world. Cheers!


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 16, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



xdayv said:


> Awesome engineering and design PK! Eyeing the PR1 but would take a while to score one from this side of the world. Cheers!



Have you tried Supremeco?

On page 2 of this thread PK posted a link to them, and 2 bulls eye worldwide sources (amazon and eBay).


----------



## xdayv (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Have you tried Supremeco?
> 
> On page 2 of this thread PK posted a link to them, and 2 bulls eye worldwide sources (amazon and eBay).


yeah, been to Supremeco before... nice shop, got my P1R and G2X desert tan there. Let's see if I can source it from there, or maybe @ amazon. thanks byk!


----------



## rjking (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Have you tried Supremeco?
> 
> On page 2 of this thread PK posted a link to them, and 2 bulls eye worldwide sources (amazon and eBay).



Bulls Eye Worldwide seems don't want to ship to UK.


----------



## pk (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



rjking said:


> Bulls Eye Worldwide seems don't want to ship to UK.


Byk, can you please take care of his need. I will send you some stuff to take care of CPF members purchase. Thank you.


----------



## rjking (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



pk said:


> Byk, can you please take care of his need. I will send you some stuff to take care of CPF members purchase. Thank you.



Awesome PK! I even got Byk's pm even before I got to read your very reassuring and prompt response. Thank you very much. :thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



rjking said:


> Bulls Eye Worldwide seems don't want to ship to UK.



Pm sent

For clarification purposes:
Once a couple of stars line up I am going to be a PKDL dealer here at CPF for a while. I'll have PL2's and PR-1's for sale. 

When you see a dealer badge next to my avatar there'll soon after be a thread discussing the CPF members only deals. 

In the meantime PK I'll take care of RJ from my personal collection.

(Edit: looked around and saw no extra PR-1's... only one in my personal collection was in my pocket. So... Bykshop opened a day early to take care of _that_. End edit)


----------



## sgt253 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Pm sent
> 
> For clarification purposes:
> Once a couple of stars line up I am going to be a PKDL dealer here at CPF for a while. I'll have PL2's and PR-1's for sale.
> ...





Alright, that sounds great!


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



ven said:


> I sent an email to see how he was doing as not heard anything.............that explains it. Big get well soon from me, i am sure there will be a doodle pad next to his bed with some crazy stuff on it



Just read this...

Hillarious. Agreed. 
No telling what designs are jotted on that box of tissues.



Folks; give me a few more days please and I'll be up and running. I'll have a few FL-2's as well.


----------



## rjking (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Pm sent
> 
> For clarification purposes:
> Once a couple of stars line up I am going to be a PKDL dealer here at CPF for a while. I'll have PL2's and PR-1's for sale.
> ...



Thanks a lot Byk. That is indeed a great news for CPF members. Let me be the first to welcome and congratulate you on your PKDL dealership. :thumbsup:

ALso, Kudos to PK for responding to my query promptly even if he's not well enough. Get well soon PK! :twothumbs


----------



## irongate (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

FL-2 is one great light, it just fits in your hand really nice and it is not going to come out.


----------



## ven (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Excellent stuff mr fixer, congrats and to PK as well:twothumbs


----------



## newbie66 (Oct 18, 2016)

Wow, that is great news!


----------



## staticx57 (Oct 18, 2016)

Awesome news! Do let me know when one of those fancy PL2 clips become available.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 20, 2016)

irongate said:


> FL-2 is one great light, it just fits in your hand really nice and it is not going to come out.



Yup. It was PK's best foot forward at the time. It was one great flashlight.



staticx57 said:


> Awesome news! Do let me know when one of those fancy PL2 clips become available.


Will do. As soon as I know, that is unless PK announces it first.


the Bykshop is open.


----------



## rjking (Oct 22, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



rjking said:


> Bulls Eye Worldwide seems don't want to ship to UK.





pk said:


> Byk, can you please take care of his need. I will send you some stuff to take care of CPF members purchase. Thank you.





bykfixer said:


> Pm sent
> 
> For clarification purposes:
> Once a couple of stars line up I am going to be a PKDL dealer here at CPF for a while. I'll have PL2's and PR-1's for sale.
> ...



Felt good to be on PK's express lane.  Now, the waiting game starts.


----------



## dc38 (Oct 26, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Hmm...i wonder if there were some way to mod the led to a warm high cri osram square...


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 27, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Which light DC?

I'm not familiar with swapping emmiters, but PK stated somewhere in this thread that he had designed the PR-1 for ease of changing the emitter if one chooses to.


----------



## dc38 (Oct 27, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Which light DC?
> 
> I'm not familiar with swapping emmiters, but PK stated somewhere in this thread that he had designed the PR-1 for ease of changing the emitter if one chooses to.



I was thinking o my shiny new fl2le lol..


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 29, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

^^ Well it was assembled once, so it can certainly be unravelled...








From the PKDL facebook page


----------



## ven (Oct 29, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Very cool, as I am in the UK.................guess i could fit one to my nerf gun


----------



## sgt253 (Oct 29, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Would love to see a remote tape switch for that little Rocket. Could mount it on one of my NERFs...lol


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 29, 2016)

Hot off the press... just released tonight. 
MSRP $149.


----------



## Tachead (Oct 30, 2016)

Is a remote pressure switch going to be offered? Why no strobe?


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 30, 2016)

Tachead said:


> Is a remote pressure switch going to be offered? Why no strobe?



One setting, no strobe. 
Now it could be stated like Maglite or a ton of others saying "3 settings" causing a subliminal thought of multi settings and trigger impulse buying but... momentary, on and off are not considered 3 settings by PK. 

Strobe is a function used for stunning a would be bad guy who has meranda rights and hopefully will either flee or surrender. 
This light is designed to illuminate that foe who has no intention of going peacefully. When there are only milliseconds of time to decide if the object in the op's hand is a remote detonator or a tv remote... no strobe. 

A pressure switch is in the pipeline. First the light had to be completed. Now accessories are being designed, tested and eventually built. By eventually I don't mean 3 years from now. But it takes lots and lots of trial and error to ensure the switch is 100% no doubt about it reliable. 

Out of the first batch of PR-1's 4 were known to fail. Maybe 5.
Unnaceptable!!! The PR-1 is the foundation of the PRX. The PRX _cannot_ have any failures due to design or construction. So those four failures caused a complete re-evaluation of the PRX. Stalled it for months (and thousands of stress tests) while doing so. The pressure switch will go through the same routine, which takes time, yet worth the wait for those who absolutely positively must have a reliable rig or you end up in a flag draped coffin.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 30, 2016)

Never mind.


----------



## dc38 (Oct 30, 2016)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Any reason why this wouldn't be suitable for a sidearm? Please post some "real world" pictures when you have them in stock. Trigger finger ready at the PayPal button.
> 
> ~ Chance



Loaded magazi....wallet on standby?


----------



## Tachead (Oct 30, 2016)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Any reason why this wouldn't be suitable for a sidearm? Please post some "real world" pictures when you have them in stock. Trigger finger ready at the PayPal button.
> 
> ~ Chance



I'm guessing the tailcap would interfere with the trigger guard. Plus with a rear central mounted button it would be very awkward to actuate the button even if it did clear the trigger guard. You want a side mounted button for a sidearm mounted light imo. I am sure byk will chime in too.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 30, 2016)

Never mind.


----------



## Tachead (Oct 30, 2016)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Dang! Correct you are. Once again my tool is not as long as I thought it was.
> 
> ~ Chance :mecry:






I never thought I would say this to another man but, you have a nice tool even if it isnt long.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 30, 2016)

To quote Ronald Reagan...

"Well"....

Guys, you may remember PK invented the lockout tailcap. He still does that lock out tailcap thing with PKDL clickies so leaving your PRX clicked to 'on', then rotating counter clockwise about 25°... instant twisty on/off switch, just like the old days with 1 setting incan tac lights. 

The tail cap is max grippy. So if your eh-hem... barrel is a stubby that is an option.



A prototype, but likely close to the final design.








Twon't take much chunka rail to get it clamped



Aaaaand here is the tint graph.



He calls it 6200k


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 30, 2016)

Never mind.


----------



## Tachead (Oct 30, 2016)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> He he. Thanks Dude!
> 
> [email protected]@King at all the pictures, I'm wondering if it might work if you're able to offset the mount on the pistol and if there's an ability to move the body of the light forward on the clamp. Also coming into play would be individual digit size.
> 
> ...



You could always try running it with an offset adapter. Here is an example but, you can get ones in different configurations as well.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/577394/weaver-tactical-offset-picatinny-accessory-rail-matte


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Oct 31, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



sgt253 said:


> Would love to see a remote tape switch for that little Rocket. Could mount it on one of my NERFs...lol




I have a SF Scoutlight mounted to a Nerf gun with a pressure switch.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 2, 2016)

A while ago I spoke of sharing a PRX prototype with an urban combat vet. His input told this user a lot. Well he also spoke highly of having a 1 setting PR-1 as a backup.

So last night I took the pcb out of a broken PR-1 I have from the passaround and swapped a PRX pcb to it. Basically checking to see what that young marine said he'd like to have as a backup handheld for a potential Lego onto a PRX in some cases.

Looking at them side by side it appeared the PRX and PR-1 bezels could be swapped. So I tried it out and sure enough with a few twists of the mega true acme threads the swap was accomplished. 
(Since those threads are so true I needed a band aid after. lol)

Here's the pix:




Stock PRX configuration




Modified PRX





Stock PRX configuration




Modified with PR-1 reflector.

Basically for my work there are times where I need a floody-ish shadow lighter that competes with sunshine. Other times I need a pencil beam to shine into pipes and such. Both day and night. 
A quick swap of bezels and viola... floody inspection of large areas or instant pencil beam.
So the PK rocket lights are also well suited for civilian uses.


----------



## ven (Nov 2, 2016)

Excellent stuff, loving the flood, in fact i really like both beams tbh


----------



## sgt253 (Nov 2, 2016)

I am starting to get a real good feeling regarding the "Lego-ability". The PR is turning into a really nice system of flashlights that can be tailored to ones' uses. Might have to pull the trigger...sooner rather than later...lol


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 2, 2016)

Rocket:
The next step in Lego lights.

Tip of the iceburg sgt.

Yes Ven, I was pleased as punch with both beams as well. And in about 15 seconds one can have either... once the glue has been de-activated between the PCB and bezel of each. If one wants them to remain stock the glue does a great job at keeping things fastened during those rough times.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 11, 2016)

On this Veterans Day 2016, to all who wear or ever wore the uniform....

THANK YOU!!


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 13, 2016)

Got word last night that the PRX are going out this week. No tan yet. 

And.... an adapter is being made to fasten FL2 heads to PR-1's or PRX's and.... a 1 cell extender is being devised to make the PR-1 a 6 volt light and... pocket/hat clips for the PL2 are being made as I type this and... a 5 setting PR-1 is in the works (PR-1e) with H/M/L/beacon/strobe. 

Now that the PRX is 99.999% complete PK stated his next direction is going to be all about the Lego system. 
A double A and an 18650 are in the design stage.

It looks like 2017 is going to be EPIC! at PKDL.





Pocket torture test update
After pocket carry of a PR-1 with other metal objects since June, some wear iof the PVD s finally starting to develop on the corners and edges. Carrying a PL2 in my other pocket since September has resulted in very minor blemishes at the tail end so far.


----------



## tech25 (Nov 13, 2016)

bykfixer;
Now that the PRX is 99.999% complete PK stated his next direction is going to be all about the Lego system.
A double A and an 18650 are in the design stage.
It looks like 2017 is going to be EPIC! at PKDL.[/QUOTE said:


> Wow he is moving fast!
> I love this Lego ability, do you think at some point we would be able to build our own lights? Or will it be buy a complete light and add on parts as desired?


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 13, 2016)

tech25 said:


> Wow he is moving fast!
> I love this Lego ability, do you think at some point we would be able to build our own lights? Or will it be buy a complete light and add on parts as desired?



Both. Well kinda... I don't see it being like at SolarForce where you can buy an empty body directly from PKDL and add a lamp. 
But the plan is that at some point you'll be able to acquire a custom built light from one of his sellers or purchase the parts you want to add. 
PK says his goal is to ensure the customer gets something you can build on. The idea being that in 120 days when the industry has made recent lights obsolete, the buyer can upgrade. 





He has also hinted at possible new VitalGear stuff. So it remains to be seen the potential combinations his brain is cooking up. Combine that with the fertile minds here at CPF and there's no telling what can happen. 

WOOHOO!!!! 



My wallet is in trouble.... again


----------



## tech25 (Nov 13, 2016)

Who cares about the wallet, as long as we have lights!


----------



## ven (Nov 13, 2016)

tech25 said:


> Who cares about the wallet, as long as we have lights!



+1

If pockets are full of PK lights, then no room for the empty wallet anyway


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 16, 2016)

PRX!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 18, 2016)

The newest member of the PKDL lineup has arrived.




Welcome to the fam-damily PRX.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 21, 2016)

From the desk of PK







The kickstand. 

He asked me to pass this along while he is busy inventing more stuff. 

What was a 3D PDF...



Is now a PKDL reality.


----------



## ven (Nov 21, 2016)

Good stuff Mike, the perfect team you and PK, one side a flashlight boffin with incredible sight towards design and the future, other side a guy who loves all types of lights. From 100yrs ago to tomorrows with vast experience/knowledge of everything in between. 

:rock:


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 21, 2016)

ven said:


> Good stuff Mike, the perfect team you and PK, one side a flashlight boffin with incredible sight towards design and the future, other side a guy who loves all types of lights. From 100yrs ago to tomorrows with vast experience/knowledge of everything in between.
> 
> :rock:



Well I'm certainly flattered to be a spoke in the wheel. 
Pun intended.
More like a nipple that fastens one of many spokes to the big wheel... but I'm having fun. 

PK has told me a bunch of times that PKDL is a hobby. In the meantime he seems to be having fun and now that the PRX is more than an idea he wants to set his sites on some other fun projects. Hence 'the Kickstand' idea for his PL2.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 24, 2016)

Building on the 'fun' theme here, PK said last night that a double A light is in the works. That it will be something in the PL 2 line of thinking with a clicky. We were talking about a headlamp and a double A in the same part of the conversation. He was plagued with a printer issue and was both venting and thinking out loud. So even though he was at a standstill in his office duties he used the time to bounce some ideas around. 

He also stated that a bicycle light being designed. I'll paraphrase here: "I ride bicycles... real fast. Well at 40mph 50 yards can pop up real fast. You can get into trouble quickly." So that is going into the design.

And regarding weapons light stuff spoke of a PRX with a laser and a dedicated pistol light.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Dec 3, 2016)

received a stunningly beautiful PL2 from bykfixer (great service!), sharing a few pics here... 






















I was a fan of SureFire... now I'm a fan of PKDL...


----------



## LightWalker (Dec 3, 2016)

Nice photos!


----------



## ven (Dec 3, 2016)

+1 stunning pics


----------



## peter yetman (Dec 3, 2016)

rookiedaddy said:


> received a stunningly beautiful PL2 from bykfixer (great service!), sharing a few pics here...
> I was a fan of SureFire... now I'm a fan of PKDL...


Welcome to the Dark Side.
P


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## bykfixer (Dec 10, 2016)

So here at the close of 016 PK is going on a PKDL tour of sorts. He is going to visit a few countries in Asia to have a little fun and do a little work specifically PKDL related.

For clarity this is not a post to drum up business. I hope after reading this post others will agree it is a mere attempt to add to the unfolding story of a fledgling company owned by a man who has brought us numerous benchmark innovations for a couple of decades now. An archive for the future so-to-speak. 

As I've said before, PK Design Lab is a side project for the famous inventor. He works about 275-300 days a year, often 25-30 in a row designing products for the folks involved with those Icon lights of long ago. He literally uses lunch breaks and after hours times to come up with those items featured in this thread here. I'm kinda Hollywood-izing the story here for effect. Basically to show how progress at PKDL is not going to move fast like at other light makers. It is a side project afterall with very little glamour, and lots of waiting. 
Yet when we do see innovations you can be assured they were tested thoroughly and approved by the man himself.

Case in point: the Kickstand for the PL2's. What began as a humorous quip one day was conceived to a 3D drawing. Then a manufacturer was lined up and a prototype built. All was going well until the first batch arrived at his desk.



The idea in motion.




Porsche-like sleek styling.



And a bunch in stock.
However...



THIS WILL NOT DO!!!
The finish on them was not durable at all. 
So it's not back to the drawing board per-sae, but certainly a better finish is in order. Trouble is it's a matter of coming up with a durable finish at a low cost. So yeah a ceramic coating or other options are possible, but the idea is to build these little dual function clips to be affordable. Same goes for some other ideas he's kicking around, like an upcoming double A light, an 18650, and a bike light. 

It has been my pleasure to talk about the goings on at PKDL as a fan in the past, but now as part of the loop. PK is a very humble man who is very reserved when time to discuss his accomplishments. Me? I can talk about it with ease. It's why these updates come from yours truely instead of the man himself. Occasionally I get an email saying "please pass this on". The clips thing was one of those times. I just hope I'm able to accurately portray what he wants stated. 

The PRX has been unveiled and PK is going to visit a few places where it has been requested in numbers. He is also slated to visit the facility where the lights thus far are manufactured. It is quite likely he will make an appearance in Vegas at the SHOT event and perhaps take in some hog hunting in Texas early next year. In the meantime I'm glad to know he won't be sitting at his desk on Christmas Day. And there is no telling what hijinx will take place on New Years Day while he lets off some steam. 
But I can say for certain, PK thanks everybody for their support and their patience here at CPF and everywhere else.


----------



## ven (Dec 10, 2016)

Those clips are awesome, the function and design is spot on. How about bare/naked clips(stainless or alloy)...............no coating or a clear type..........just a thought.


----------



## fkrow (Dec 10, 2016)

Mike,

Thanks for update on PL2 clips,,,, I would vote 1+ for standard Stainless steel without plating or coating.

Carry a PL2 daily in pocket, only downside is lack of a clip for shirt pocket or hat brim.

Regards,
FK


----------



## rookiedaddy (Dec 16, 2016)

Triplets...


----------



## ven (Dec 16, 2016)

Stunning trio..................just left hanging


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 16, 2016)

Bravo on the photo.
Hey that rhymes. lol

But they are very photogenic. Amazing little flashlights, aren't they? PK described what goes into making them once. It's yet another marvel of modern day lighting technology. 


017 news: The double A has a name. PL 3. 
Production scheduled to begin in January. Should be some available by March. No details other than the word titanium and included pocket clip were mentioned in the same sentence.


----------



## ven (Dec 17, 2016)

Titanium.......................:naughty:


----------



## sgt253 (Dec 17, 2016)

Things are getting very interesting indeed...


----------



## roger-roger (Dec 17, 2016)

Too bad there's no interest in a 2 cell lego tube (w/matched machining) for the PR-1. I'd much prefer the more compact format of the PR-1 for this application than the FL2LE.[h=1][/h]


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 17, 2016)

Well Roger x2... PK has spoken of an adapter for the FL2 light head onto a PR-1 and we both know that has a 2 cell PCB.... 
Hmmmmm... could it be?.... 

Time will tell.


----------



## tech25 (Dec 18, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> 017 news: The double A has a name. PL 3.
> Production scheduled to begin in January. Should be some available by March. No details other than the word titanium and included pocket clip were mentioned in the same sentence.



PL 3... settling in to wait!


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 18, 2016)

tech25 said:


> PL 3... settling in to wait!



That one is next out of the factory. 
Goody, goody, goody!!! 

Then PRX pistol light. But first he has to invent a switch for that one.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 18, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Bravo on the photo.
> Hey that rhymes. lol
> 
> But they are very photogenic. Amazing little flashlights, aren't they? PK described what goes into making them once. It's yet another marvel of modern day lighting technology.
> ...


If the UI is right might need that for the BOB.


----------



## fkrow (Dec 18, 2016)

PL3,,, yes,, with AA power will be excellent.

Regards,
FK


----------



## roger-roger (Dec 21, 2016)

Well, I'm going to let my PR-1 go. 

The PR-1 rear switch is just excellent as is its grip-ability. I love this light and highly recommend it, but prefer to keep my equipment inventory streamlined. 

Unfortunately my eyes have gotten sensitive in the past year, and for a from-dead-sleep bedside tactical light, its 425 lm is a bit too bright for my needs. I'll list it later today, so this is kind of a heads up for PK aficionado.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 21, 2016)

1 hour later.... GONE!


----------



## staticx57 (Dec 21, 2016)

Since I cannot leave well enough alone. FL2 playing lego with its older cousins.


----------



## irongate (Dec 21, 2016)

rookiedaddy said:


> Triplets...



Very nice purchase there for someone, beautiful lights I must say!


----------



## Bimmerboy (Dec 22, 2016)

Agreed. The rainbow PL2's are quite lovely.


----------



## AVService (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*


----------



## AVService (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 24, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



AVService said:


>



Love the family photo!


Speaking of family photos...




Since about 1994....
Never a dull moment in the fertile mind of PK


----------



## ven (Dec 24, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Awesome family................PK kicks a55 for sure. Love his designs, away from the norm ...............


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 24, 2016)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Me too sir.

Although it's pretty obvious on the outside that they are not your average tacti-cool electric candles... it is what lurks on the inside I'm a fan of... 
Then there's the almost... hidden self protection tool each model employs although I'm still trying to figure out how to whoop up on a bad guy with that Icon headlamp. lol.


----------



## tech25 (Jan 6, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Thanks to bykfixer, I am now the proud owner of a PR-1! 

A few quick thoughts, first- it is tiny! About the same height as a lumintop tool. The body looks very sharp and pointy but when in hand I can feel it but is not uncomfortable at all. 

The modes are well spread out, the UI is quick to get used to and very convenient. I like how you have a momentary and easy to switch modes- you can turn it on momentary on high and use it for a while and then if you want to drop down a level, a quick release and half press gets you to medium the same to low. 

The button isn't an easy press- this is good due to the small size if you throw it in a pocket without locking out the tailcap I don't think it will turn on so easily. 

The LED tint is cool- my preference is for neutral (this washes out skin color) but for regular use its more towards white, no puke green here! 

The he beam shape- just wow! Big hotspot with generous spill. The clip is well thought out bezel up is more secure in pocket since the fabric will be between the clip and the body of the light. But bezel down- I love how easy it is to get in and out of my pocket and I noticed the tip of the clip sticks out enough that I can hook that with my finger and pull the light out. 

I would like like to see a neutral led in this and can't wait for the AA version- but I will use it for work for a bit and pair it with a neutral light, two small lights should cover my needs on the ambulance but I will still have a few more lights in my bag- because I like them!


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 6, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Yessssssssss!!!! 

FYI Sir Tech won a drawing at a certain eh-hem-cough-flashlightstore-cough-eh-hem... darn cold. 

Glad you like it.
I've found that at say around 35 plus feet colors appear pretty good but all those photons nearby overwhelm my inner color see-er. 
One thing you may notice is a slight tint change at lower settings. PK has done a dang good job of making an emiitter that causes the tint to appear pretty similar as brightness steps down without using PWM. 
The clip on the PR-1 was a duty belt design, yet compromises in shaping allows it to easily slide in and out of pockets yet have pretty good grip. 
I took mine off before inserting a battery the day it arrived. But my spare still has a clip. 

No word on the AA since the last comment. PK is still on a much needed vacation. Yet I somehow doubt his version of R&R means no work... just 6 days at only 14 hours. lol. The guy is a machine I tell ya.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 14, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

PK just put out a new distributor list.
Hey Pete, talk to Gary down under. 








Korea got added and another added in China.
Sorry UK, not yet but the wheels are in motion.


----------



## dc38 (Jan 14, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Me too sir.
> 
> Although it's pretty obvious on the outside that they are not your average tacti-cool electric candles... it is what lurks on the inside I'm a fan of...
> Then there's the almost... hidden self protection tool each model employs although I'm still trying to figure out how to whoop up on a bad guy with that Icon headlamp. lol.



With a headbutt, duh!


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 20, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*




The map of things to come. 

I'm excited about the still in design BZ-PR3 bezel. A 1.25" thrower with a buck/booster for between 3 and nearly 9 volts. 
And yeah there'll be a 2 cell PR-1 sized body that with an adapter can use the FL2 bezel. 

You can see a higher resolution image at PK Design Lab .com or at his facebook page.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 20, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

thanks


bykfixer said:


> The map of things to come.
> 
> I'm excited about the still in design BZ-PR3 bezel. A 1.25" thrower with a buck/booster for between 3 and nearly 9 volts.
> And yeah there'll be a 2 cell PR-1 sized body that with an adapter can use the FL2 bezel.
> ...


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 20, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



neutralwhite said:


> thanks



You are welcome.

He stated that with the Chinese New Year underway things are shut down completely production-wise. And since his factory only churns out a few at a time the lego stuff is in the pipeline... at the rear. 

See, he uses a small facility (like a typical auto repair shop sized building) that uses state of the art machinery. So stuff like the lathe process takes longer in order to get the precise angles cut. And the assembly process is done buy a few dedicated craftsmen who take their time and ensure each item is assembled with care. 

None of the high output, quota based nonsense at his facility. Many of those popular lights are assembled in ginormous buildings with parts n pieces flying in all kinds of directions being assembled at a blistering pace. Lights made for a multitude of companies whose main goal is profit. Nothing wrong with profit mind you, but PK puts quality ahead of production numbers. 

He has a big (for PKDL) order of PRX lights to get out first.
Then some PL3's will begin. No set date on that one yet. Hopefully by spring we'll see those beauties. 

I'm speculating here but it seems like by summer we'll see some of the lego parts.


----------



## mk2rocco (Jan 21, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Happy to see some smoothed out bodies in the works.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 21, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Nice product map, thanks for the updates... :thumbsup:


----------



## kj2 (Jan 22, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Hope the UK (or other EU) dealer comes soon


----------



## wimmer21 (Jan 22, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I was just about to purchase a PK26... then I saw this thread. Looking at bykfixer's posts it appears that's not even a Paul Kim light. I really need constant supervision.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 22, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



kj2 said:


> Hope the UK (or other EU) dealer comes soon



PK said he was looking into England but there just isn't much interest in the EU market as a whole for premium flashlights. Especially ones that may be construed as potential weapons. Don't wanna ruffle the feathers of all those terrorists ya know. 
But seriously KJ, Germany would likely be where a dealership would do best. So call your neighbors over there in Germany and spread the word. 



wimmer21 said:


> I was just about to purchase a PK26... then I saw this thread. Looking at bykfixer's posts it appears that's not even a Paul Kim light. I really need constant supervision.



Nope, not a PK Design Labs product but....
He makes his living designing lights for other people so it may be a PK design.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 22, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> PK said he was looking into England but there just isn't much interest in the EU market as a whole for premium flashlights. Especially ones that may be construed as potential weapons. Don't wanna ruffle the feathers of all those terrorists ya know. But seriously KJ, Germany would likely be where a dealership would do best. So call your neighbors over there in Germany and spread the word.


True. No firearms here among law abiding citizens, or you've to have a licence, so the market for weapon lights is almost 0%. But handheld lights can be used everywhere and by everyone.
Germany and France are the largest markets I think. Oh well.. otherwise I've to except some extra custom fees and taxes to own a PK light.
I know to find your shop bykfixer


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 22, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I'd love to be able to share an email address to a dealer over there. And will when it happens. 
I'd love to know a big ole DHL delivered box was arriving in the EU. It is much better to buy local for a variety of reasons. 

Truth be told there aren't a whole bunch of PKDL products even made yet. Batches are built in a state of the art facility by a few dedicated individuals. Each batch of a couple hundred takes a while to make. That is the main reason dealerships aren't popping up like summer mushrooms on a cow farm.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 1, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

There's a whisper in the wind of a Canadian PKDL dealer. 
Will say more when the details become more solid. 
(Crossing fingers)


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Pocket torture test update.




PR-1 after 9 months of daily carry.




PL2 after 5 months.

The really true edges on the PR-1 have begun to show some wear, but smooth edges remain blemish free.
The much less rugged edged PL2 remains nearly blemish free except the hard edge at the tail end. 

Now I could drop these babies off a building, throw them in boiling water, use them as golf balls etc, but prefer to place them in real world scenarios... pocket lint, old, stiff lube, grit, and a host of host of jossling around with coins, keys and other items everyday at whatever temperature the typical trouser pocket offers. 
Except for the ocasional need for a battery swap they fire up flicker free every time.

Oh, and in product news...








These babies are now gone from napkin drawing to 3D PDF to production samples.
Details soon.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I am looking forward to heading to Kennedy Meadows in the Sierra Nevadas this summer & will need a lantern-This is exciting!


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I was talking to PK last night about a raffle for the mileofibrosis(spelling?) foundation with some FL2's as part of the purse and he spoke of the lanterns. He mentioned they are the ones on his facebook page from like 015. And how they are finally close to reality. The pics are from his facebook page.

And he asked me to tell the folks at CPF hello for him because he's hardly got enough free time to answer the phone these days, much less emails etc. 

We talk in short chunks where he says what he's got on his plate, then we laugh about life briefly, then he asks a few questions and goes back to work. The 1aa light didn't come up in conversation. But with all the things he's into I feel confident it's on his list of things to do... just that as soon as it nears the front of the line other stuff jumps in front.


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I would love a couple of these lanterns. Please keep us updated. Thanks Mr fixer


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> I am looking forward to heading to Kennedy Meadows in the Sierra Nevadas this summer & will need a lantern-This is exciting!


Good to see your getting better crazy. Kennedy Meadows is a beautiful area indeed.


----------



## tab665 (Mar 3, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

it might be wishful thinking, but hopefully the lantern is a neutral or warm tint.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 3, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



tab665 said:


> it might be wishful thinking, but hopefully the lantern is a neutral or warm tint.



They already have that...

It's called a campfire. :nana:


----------



## Tachead (Mar 3, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> They already have that...
> 
> It's called a campfire. :nana:



It would be crazy not to make it neutral or warm imo. Most people don't want to feel like they stepped into a hospital out in the forest. A camping lantern is the kind of light that is most important to have a neutral or warm tint(also important with a headlamp) imo. This is why less and less cool white lanterns are coming out every year. Almost all the new high end lantern models from the major companies are coming in neutral/warm tint and/or high CRI lately. PK should follow suit and make this baby 4000K high CRI:rock:.

A campfire is about 1700-1800K for reference.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 3, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

PK does what PK does. Always has, always will...
Regardless of what fashion dictates. 

And PK is not aiming his designs to provide museum quality ambiance to cause everybody to sit around singing "koom-by-yah". (Muzak plays in background)

His designs are meant to provide the brightest lighting using cutting edge technology those other makers will be still trying to figure out a decade from now.


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 3, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> PK does what PK does. Always has, always will...
> Regardless of what fashion dictates.
> 
> And PK is not aiming his designs to provide museum quality ambiance to cause everybody to sit around singing "koom-by-yah". (Muzak plays in background)
> ...


I can sing koom-by-yah in cool white


----------



## Tachead (Mar 3, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> PK does what PK does. Always has, always will...
> Regardless of what fashion dictates.
> 
> And PK is not aiming his designs to provide museum quality ambiance to cause everybody to sit around singing "koom-by-yah". (Muzak plays in background)
> ...



I respect that. He has his own style for sure. But, there is fashion(its funny you chose that word for non-PK lights) and there is the right choice for the application. 

I am not talking about all his designs though, I am talking about this camping lantern. Cool white has its place for sure. In a tactical light it makes sense but, in a camping lantern not so much. People want pleasing light when they are relaxing out in the forest or chilling in their tent before bed. They want light that is similar to the natural ambient light(moonlight is 4000K) and not harsh light that throws off your sleep patterns when they get up to take a **** during the night. There is a reason why people choose to use warmer light in their bedside table and living room lamps at home as well. 

I don't know if I would go that far. The man makes some nice lights and has some great ideas for sure but, there are plenty of companies that are innovating and some that are way ahead, in some areas, of anything I have seen from him thus far. He is good at what he does though. 

So, is this lantern confirmed to be cool white only? That would be a shame if it is as it looks like it might have some interesting features and I am sure a large number of people will immediately cross it off their interest list if it is.


----------



## ven (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Great stuff mr fixer, very interested in these lanterns( get regular use in and around the vencinity by me and Madison).


----------



## RLDubbya (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> I was talking to PK last night about a raffle for the mileofibrosis(spelling?) foundation with some FL2's as part of the purse and he spoke of the lanterns. He mentioned they are the ones on his facebook page from like 015. And how they are finally close to reality. The pics are from his facebook page.
> 
> And he asked me to tell the folks at CPF hello for him because he's hardly got enough free time to answer the phone these days, much less emails etc.
> 
> We talk in short chunks where he says what he's got on his plate, then we laugh about life briefly, then he asks a few questions and goes back to work. The 1aa light didn't come up in conversation. But with all the things he's into I feel confident it's on his list of things to do... just that as soon as it nears the front of the line other stuff jumps in front.



That would be myelofibrosis; my thanks to both you, and PK for your help. One of the things the foundation has to do is raise awareness of the class of cancers to which MF belongs. Many hematologists do not even know what it is, and that means their patients suffer.

You and PK are a class act. Both of you have helped this fund-raising effort in a huge way; thank you!


----------



## tab665 (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

i guess it'll be a tacti-cool lantern. thought itd be nice for power outages at the home if it was either neutral or warm.


----------



## Bdm82 (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

That design has a lot of great features. Built in hook, adjustment dial (better than buttons), etc. Lots to love. 

Other led lanterns are mostly cool or neutral already, so being cool isn't a demerit so much as not a merit, so to speak. 

I'd love to have a warm led lantern. I don't have one. Would I go buy this one as a cw? Probably not; my others are fine. If this was warm it'd be a standout and justify buying another!


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

After working with PK for a minute or two I can only surmize that his lantern is probably meant as a source of light in emergencies. The sort of thing a family of four would use to light their den and recharge their celphone while hunkered down and praying hurricane Dave doesn't rip the roof off their home. 

I got a phone call, we talked about stuff completely unrelated, he casually mentioned briefly before hanging up his lantern was near completion and I snagged some pix from his facebook page. That is the whole thing in a nutshell. 

For all I know it may be neutral. But looking at the photos it seems to this guy that it is probably PK's favorite flavor of photon emmisions designed to put out as much brighness as practical while being able to be throttled to a nearly exact amount of illumination necessary for said family of four to be distracted from the perils outside while playing Uno, using a battery sipping feature. 

In that situation a tint or color rendition is not way up on my list of needs. And I'm honored to know there is a guy who cares more for that family of fours well being than he is about what color the beam is.


----------



## tab665 (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

so your saying that there's a chance! i do appreciate your creativity in taking a discussion suggesting a warmer color temperature and turning it into a life or death hurricane scenario; but you forgot about the family dog!


----------



## Tachead (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Good quality light is nice in emergency situations too. And, it is not like it takes much effort to simply source some better quality emitters that better suit the application. Maybe if PK would spend less of his time on his cad program perfecting his highly stylized designs to look like something out of a dragon ball Z cartoon, he would have more time to work on things that actually matter. If he ever wants to grow his company beyond the what 27-28 lights he sells a year now, he has to start looking at marketability and giving customers what they want. There is a reason why most of the new lanterns being released are coming in neutral or warm white. Maybe you could mention that it would be a good idea or option for this lantern to PK bykfixer? I for one would likely purchase one of these as it looks nice but, only if it is available in neutral or warm white and it looks like I am not the only one.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



tab665 said:


> so your saying that there's a chance! i do appreciate your creativity in taking a discussion suggesting a warmer color temperature and turning it into a life or death hurricane scenario; but you forgot about the family dog!



Many folks do not understand PK has life or death scenarios in mind with everything that will bare his namesake. It's an art form to him. It goes back to his roots at SureFire. 
When he did the Icon lights most mistakenly labled the self-aspect as avant garde. And with PKDL that tradition continues like the little patch on the back Levis jeans. 

Now regarding the dog... I cannot speak for the family of four's dog, but in cases of hurricane Dave going overhead my dogs are cowerd in the bathtub shaking like jello in a SanFransico earthquake.

I aslo think back to being in a drunken poker game once in a shed where the stakes were pretty sizeable and the players were expecting to be robbed again. That lantern would've been way more enlightening than the Coleman propane unit they had if and when the masked bandits showed up. 

When I saw pots reaching in the tens of thousands I decided it was a good time to leave. Luckily the fellow who brought me was able to convince one really big fellow with a chrome .357 that my wife (at that time) was expecting me home by 2am. The guy was apparently thinking I was one of the bandits acting as a signal guy. 

A nice blast of cool white tint bursting into the night adapted eyeballs of those bandits may have allowed those drunken and well armed card players a couple of seconds to do what comes natural in those circumstances where that Coleman lantern would not.


----------



## Tachead (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> *Many folks do not understand PK has life or death scenarios in mind with everything that will bare his namesake. It's an art form to him. It goes back to his roots at SureFire. *
> When he did the Icon lights most mistakenly labled the self-aspect as avant garde. And with PKDL that tradition continues like the little patch on the back Levis jeans.
> 
> Now regarding the dog... I cannot speak for the family of four's dog, but in cases of hurricane Dave going overhead my dogs are cowerd in the bathtub shaking like jello in a SanFransico earthquake.
> ...



Yeah, I get that but, different CCT's work fine in life or death scenarios. In fact, warmer temperature light is known to improve mood and moral so it should actually help in dire situations like the hurricane scenario you listed. Remember, we are talking about a plastic lantern here not a firearm mounted tactical flashlight or a Kubotan inspired self defense light. Also, remember that 99% of this lanterns service life will be spent camping, hunting, and maybe lighting around the house during a short power outage. It's not like this plastic lantern is going to spend any time lighting some operators base of operations in Afghanistan lol.


----------



## ven (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I know PK does enjoy his hi cri , i remember him telling me about his plants and reaching for an old surefire incan to enjoy the colour more true to life. Guess it comes down to what he decides at the end of the day, would be super cool if he asked here.

Couple of lanterns i have here, the fenix CL20 and nitecore LR30, the CL20 appears slightly on the warm side of neutral, the LR cool white hi cri. The latter glares and does not agree with my eyes.................cold. All subjective, i would say 5000k plays it safe for most .

Pretty excited on this as i do use lanterns regular, dont care for 1000lm as painful imho, 200-500 is more than enough. Especially as your eyes fall on it regular during use and it putting light out 360 degrees.


----------



## Tachead (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



ven said:


> I know PK does enjoy his hi cri , i remember him telling me about his plants and reaching for an old surefire incan to enjoy the colour more true to life. Guess it comes down to what he decides at the end of the day, would be super cool if he asked here.
> 
> Couple of lanterns i have here, the fenix CL20 and nitecore LR30, the CL20 appears slightly on the warm side of neutral, the LR cool white hi cri. The latter glares and does not agree with my eyes.................cold. All subjective, i would say 5000k plays it safe for most .
> 
> Pretty excited on this as i do use lanterns regular, dont care for 1000lm as painful imho, 200-500 is more than enough. Especially as your eyes fall on it regular during use and it putting light out 360 degrees.



Yep the CL20 is a nice temperature and a great lantern imo(I have 3 of them). It is around 3500K. I wasn't a fan of the LR30 CRI or LA10 CRI either, too much glare and too cool:thumbsdow. They are around 5000-5500K. I think 4000K is a good middle ground for a lantern and is pleasing to the eyes at night because it closely matches moonlight. 

I like the look and features of this lantern too and use lanterns a lot. I agree, 200-500 is plenty. I just hope this is offered in at least neutral, if not warm, CCT. If it is, I just might have to get one.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



ven said:


> I know PK does enjoy his hi cri , i remember him telling me about his plants and reaching for an old surefire incan to enjoy the colour more true to life. Guess it comes down to what he decides at the end of the day.



That was a special time for me as I was just getting to know him back then. He had been working a particularly long set of days in a row and had 3 backup servers and a printer fail in a single day. He had been power napping on a cot next to his desk for like 17 days... Then his laptop went kaplooyee and server #4 (the last remaining backup to the back ups) went down. Yeah, he really needed to find some peace in the center of a well lit metropolis. 

It was pretty amazing to find out the Photon Kings go-to light at that time was a late 1990's tech product hidden in a drawer. At 2am he had to find some batteries if I recall correct. 

Glad you brought that up Ven.


----------



## roger-roger (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

The right tool for the right job. On a cool pre-sunrise morning out in my yard especially after a rainy night or with a heavy dew, even a neutral white light creates reflections that impede visibility. Cool white exacerbates those reflections.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

The PK lantern prototype has arrived:




Nice yellow difuser.




Daytime so the jury is still out.
When beam was aiming at my wall next to the very neutral, edging to warm beam of the Bones the beam of the lantern was just a hint more yellow... now keep in mind that's in my sunlit kitchen.




Rechargeable 4400mAh with output for powering devices.




Shield can be raised or lowered




Adjustable brightness. 




Charger port cap storage.




References

PK says it's 260 lumens for 8 hours. At 50% 21 hours. At 20% (52 lumens) 102 hours. 
Battery rated to recharge minimum 500 times. Base can be removed and battery swapped with another 18650. 
Input voltage 4.2VDC 500-1000 mA
Output voltage 5VDC 500-600 mA
395 grams (just under 14oz)
Available colors are gray, green and pink. 

Red light indicates charging, green is charged. Reccomend 8 hour charge 1st use. If not used 60+ days it is reccomended to _fully_ discharge the battery and do the 8 hour charge. 

Ok that's the details:
It's plastic, it's lightweight, comes with a folding nail hook with rubberized strip for gripping a pole, branch or whatever plus a V for a nail. 
It clicks off and infinite brightness is easy to tailor. The sliding shield makes for lots of light but not in your face if you choose. 

This is a sample of what PK does for a living. He designs lighting devices for a multitude of DC applications and in his spare time does those PK Design Lab masterpieces. 

At some point he'll release a catalog of all the things he's been up to since leaving SureFire. This is just one of many items he has designed.

I do not have any confirmed release dates or prices but will share that info asap.


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

My attention is peaked!


----------



## ven (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Awesome, not only me who is interested, but Madison(loves her lanterns) wants one! Perfect for her animals.................


----------



## irongate (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Pocket torture test update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A nice looking product


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 10, 2017)

Got a chance to see it after dark and well... it's a lantern alright.

Did some side by side action:



The fairly neutral G2x Pro




The white PR-1




A 1 double A incan with an old battery




The settin it on a picnic table view




The hanging it over head view. 

Yup PK knows a thing or two about lanterns too.


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

This is a must have. Great comparison pics. [emoji106]


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Well it's not quite as easily "end user serviceable" as I had indicated above. 




Field swap of the fuel tanks is out.
But with a little know how this thing isn't disposable either.


----------



## tab665 (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

thats great news on it being a warmer temp! why dont you knock out a drop test and your proto bykfixer? nothing crazy, maybe just a few 4 foot drops in the grass.


----------



## ven (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Awesome!!! Every time I see the lantern I like it more and more. So is it infinite control as well then mr fixer? If so that is a winner for sure!


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I wouldn't call it infinite because after the click to on it starts at what I'd guess to be about 20 lumens or so. 
But from low to high can be tailored to your needs. 

I went to bed with thoughts of an automobile related issue on my mind along with thoughts of a medical issue my wife faces. Neither are potentially life threatening but being a fixer of sorts my mind was pondering things. 

At about 1am my brain turned back on. What's a flashlight junky to do? Go play with the new lantern that's what. This being my first LED lantern ever, and it being a PK invention I set about using my pondering mode to play around with it.

Using the large sized Yankee Candle I set about mimicing a lights out scenario. How many Yankee jar candles equal various outputs of this thing? 

I'm not a tint snob, but did compare the glow to that of a candle in a glass vessel. Very similar light is emitted by the two with the PK light being surprisingly easy on the eyes.

On low it equaled about the same room light as 3 Yankee candles. I had 5 total going and at about 1/3 on was what the lantern put out. 

The shield is really useful. By starting at the bottom and moving up instead of top down allows the light to become a reading lamp or total area lighter. In reading lamp setting you can tailor it to provide enough light to read by without being annoyed by the light output itself. 

I forgot to mention this one came with a 2' cord. USB on one end and micro USB on the other.




More size reference, speaking of jar candles


----------



## ven (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Great stuff as always mr fixer with the latern. Hoping all will be well for mrs fixer. Spending some time alone
with illumination tools can be quite therapeutic , good for busy minds.


----------



## Tachead (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Thanks for showing us the prototype byfixer. The warmer tint is nice to see and the variable brightness and shield looks cool too. But, the built in battery is very disappointing. Not being able to swap cells like most other lanterns on the market sucks. It means waiting for hours while it charges instead of just swapping cells. And, when off the grid it turns it into little more then a stylish plastic paperweight after it dies. Considering PK is supposed to design things for dire situations like a hurricane like you said, this seems like a weird decision. Hopefully PK goes with a standard cell compartment for the final version that accepts standard protected and non-protected flat top and button top 18650's.


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Does it run when being charged?


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Tachead said:


> Thanks for showing us the prototype byfixer. The warmer tint is nice to see and the variable brightness and shield looks cool too. But, the built in battery is very disappointing. Not being able to swap cells like most other lanterns on the market sucks. It means waiting for hours while it charges instead of just swapping cells. And, when off the grid it turns it into little more then a stylish plastic paperweight after it dies. Considering PK is supposed to design things for dire situations like a hurricane like you said, this seems like a weird decision. Hopefully PK goes with a standard cell compartment for the final version that accepts standard protected and non-protected flat top and button top 18650's.


Running off 18650 would be great. That would turn them into a little power bank for phones like the F1 does. Also running on a lower mode like the CL25R does (it also can charge the 18650) when being charged would then turn any powerbank into a lantern. Most people who own phones sooner or latter by a little USB powerbank.


----------



## Tachead (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Another thing I just noticed is how outdated the cells he chose are. 2200mAh cells? Really PK? Why would he choose old low capacity cells like that? Using a couple of low cost Sanyo NCR18650GA's or LG MJ1's would have given it a 7000mAh capacity. Again, disappointing and far from "cutting edge technology".


----------



## Tachead (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Woods Walker said:


> Running off 18650 would be great. That would turn them into a little power bank for phones like the F1 does. Also running on a lower mode like the CL25R does (it also can charge the 18650) when being charged would then turn any powerbank into a lantern. Most people who own phones sooner or latter by a little USB powerbank.



Yep, having a lantern run on standard 18650's and working like a powerbank is a great feature and allows you to carry less gear. Hopefully PK will consider this for the final version. Yeah, full infinite brightness adjustment or at least a true moonlight mode would be nice too. Powerbank's are ok but, they are cumbersome and expensive compared to $4-5 high capacity 18650's. Plus, it's just another gear item to carry when the lantern could do the same thing.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Tachead said:


> Another thing I just noticed is how outdated the cells he chose are. 2200mAh cells? Really PK? Why would he choose old low capacity cells like that? Using a couple of low cost Sanyo NCR18650GA's or LG MJ1's would have given it a 7000mAh capacity. Again, disappointing and far from "cutting edge technology".


More juice in the same package, is always welcome


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



ven said:


> Great stuff as always mr fixer with the latern. Hoping all will be well for mrs fixer. Spending some time alone
> with illumination tools can be quite therapeutic , good for busy minds.



Thanks Ven. As you probably know with age comes mileage. With mileage comes maintenance. Sometimes our gene pool comes with 'design flaws'... or shall we say parts that wear out a little faster in some versus others. 

The wife has been plagued with fatigue, headeaches and joint aches. Part is her athletisism of younger days catching up but the doctor stumbled onto a kidney issue that often leads to her symptoms. 
When the screen of your bath drain starts to hold buildup things back up in the tub. Well her screen has build up. So we've been studying up on the issue and comparing that to her family's history of kidney woes that begin onset as they age. No biggy, just an annoyance that affects quality of life at times. 

And yes playing with a lantern at 2am was indeed quite theraputic. It also helped me understand what plagues my sons car. We diagnosed it and now have the parts enroute to hopefully solve that issue. Meanwhile Mrs. Fixer is excited that we may have figured out her issue and that it's more than a simple "you're 50 years old, get past it" thing.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

And yes WW it can be used while charging a device or being charged.

I was charging my phone while charging the light and... with the light turned onto low. Did not try using the light on bright at that time.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Tachead said:


> Powerbank's are ok but, they are cumbersome and expensive compared to $4-5 high capacity 18650's. Plus, it's just another gear item to carry when the lantern could do the same thing.



Been powerbank shopping lately? $10 or less for things not much larger than two side by side double a's or an 18650... I have one that's the size of an 18650 and has a 10 lumen light. $6. And several little rectangles. 3 takes up about the same space as this lantern. 

Each charges my power hungry phone twice from 25%.


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Been powerbank shopping lately? $10 or less for things not much larger than two side by side double a's or an 18650... I have one that's the size of an 18650 and has a 10 lumen light. $6.
> 
> Each charges my power hungry phone twice from 25%.


Yes these are very inexpensive and size no problem at all for carry. Great point!!


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

And the rectangle ones pack very efficiently. 

But the idea of charging a phone while chatting on CPF under the ambient glow of the PK lantern is high on my list of cool things to do this summer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bdm82 (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Now regarding moonlight or firefly in a lantern.... why? What would that be good for? It's unlike a flashlight but is already highly difused so anything like firefly or moonlight low outputs... might as well not have a light. A match lit would be brighter.



1 reason for me. A very big reason.. inside a tent. 

In the dark of night, after being asleep, eyes are adjusted to the dark and fully dilated. I wake up and need to find something. Maybe it's the flashlight that I went to sleep with next to me. Maybe it's an extra pair of socks to throw on. The cl25r that I leave hanging from the center roof loop in the tent, with the 1 Lm low, gives me just enough light. 20 lumens would blind me, wake the kids, and just not work. 

In addition to the low being too high, that choice of cell and non-renewable battery is a deal breaker. End of story. I'm actually surprised PK would want affiliation it as it says "straight to ebay" more than "cultivated expectations". 

It has some sweet features, like the shade (I really like) and the hook, but man it is such a bad miss with that battery. Who wants a lantern with low capacity cells that you can't swap? 
And the low being so high means I'd have to have 2 lanterns, which is a total non-starter. 

If those two problems are fixed, it'd be awesome. But those problems need to be "designed away" not "defined away".


----------



## Tachead (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Been powerbank shopping lately? $10 or less for things not much larger than two side by side double a's or an 18650... I have one that's the size of an 18650 and has a 10 lumen light. $6.



Yes, I mean for a decent quality one, with descent capacity, and a descent amperage output. Considering the efficiency losses, you would need a 6000mAh+ powerbank to charge the PK lantern just once. The cheapest Anker Powerbank(considered a reliable brand with a good warranty) that would cover this is about $24. For the same price you could get four 3500mAh 18650's which would run the PK lantern for over three times as long as the one charge you got from the powerbank and with no wasted energy to boot. 

Designing this lantern so it has a normal battery compartment that takes any two easily available 18650's would be a much better way to go imo. That's why many of the other lantern manufacturers went this route. Then you have a powerbank and lantern combined and can just throw as many charged 18650's as you need for your excursion in your bag and quickly swap them out when needed. Unlimited runtime without any charging required until you get home. I personally hope PK considers going this route for the production version because a lot of the other design features of this lantern look great.


----------



## Tachead (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Bdm82 said:


> *1 reason for me. A very big reason.. inside a tent.
> 
> In the dark of night, after being asleep, eyes are adjusted to the dark and fully dilated. I wake up and need to find something. Maybe it's the flashlight that I went to sleep with next to me. Maybe it's an extra pair of socks to throw on. The cl25r that I leave hanging from the center roof loop in the tent, with the 1 Lm low, gives me just enough light. 20 lumens would blind me, wake the kids, and just not work. *
> 
> ...



+1

And, I agree with the rest of this post as well.


----------



## ARsee (Mar 11, 2017)

_Thread tagged for future designs & evolution's
Bring it on PK. Your work is outstanding :thumbsup:
_


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> And yes WW it can be used while charging a device or being charged.
> 
> I was charging my phone while charging the light and... with the light turned onto low. Did not try using the light on bright at that time.


That's the biggest good thing right there. All other considerations are second fiddle (using 18650 etc etc etc) if can do that. A moonlight mode is kinda nice on a lantern like the CL25R has as I can keep it running all night under the tarp and think nothing about the power. Good to get up for that 4 am **** etc etc and not be too bright to get sleep. That said the 10 ish lumen mode is what I use most on the Fenix CL20 or Nitecore LR30. For groups 50 lumens or more. Hardly ever use the brightest of the bright.


----------



## ven (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Guys i am sure PK will read comments and take all on board, its hard to please everyone of course. However he will want comments good or bad to put together a lantern that works for most of us. I really like the design, not sure on the built in pack myself. Maybe its easier/safer for the general public to have a built in pack. Would be good to run single/dual 18650 cells just for added flexibility ..............and be passive so you can run the lantern whilst plugged in(if its not already).


----------



## tab665 (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

non- replacables battwry pack leave me, the family, and the family dog in the dark in the middle of a hurricane. again, bykfixer has a proto, i imagine this has allready been thought through


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Tough crowd!!




ven said:


> Guys i am sure PK will read comments and take all on board, its hard to please everyone of course. However he will want comments good or bad to put together a lantern that works for most of us. I really like the design, not sure on the built in pack myself. Maybe its easier/safer for the general public to have a built in pack. Would be good to run single/dual 18650 cells just for added flexibility ..............and be passive so you can run the lantern whilst plugged in(if its not already).



Ven,
PK has put me in the unique position to toss some of his ideas in the air and see what happens. In politics it's called "trial baloons". I present those ideas all over the world in various online entities. But America is where the audience is the most vocal. 

On your side of the pond (the EU), in Asia, Australlia, Africa and the middle East the market is slim to none. Often times ideas are met with "wow they can do that now?"... 

We discuss the feedback he gets from the places he goes, the folks he talks to and the contacts he has. Me, just really getting started am limited in the amount of feedback I get. 

CPF is but a small sample of the feedback. I try to reach out to a few folks here. But when I place new ideas on the board... and the so called "trial baloons" are simply skeet shooting targets, the decision to share something is becoming an excersize in futility. Constructive critisism leads to more comfy automobiles and better tasting popcorn. Comments implying the deal is meant for the online auction crowd.... really? 

I'll say this... commentary cuts two ways. On one hand a designer is looking for input. On the other the market is looking for better ideas. But when the input is continous critisisms and nit pickery by a select few it leads to designers ignoring the very audience seeking better.


----------



## Bdm82 (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> Tough crowd!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The main point of criticism, universally, is the battery. Tab, Tac, Ven, Woods, KJ, me -- everyone is in agreement that the non-interchangeable, lower capacity cells should be improved upon.

I have a PL-2 that you so kindly sold me and is a favorite. I participated in the PKDL passaround and while not every light was for me, I appreciated how they were high quality and serious flashlights. I thought any criticisms I had there were neutrally presented and fair. So I hope I'm not the select few that you identify as a problem. 

Yes, my ebay comment may have been harsh, but I stand by it on the basis that the lantern just doesn't look like a PK product. So much plastic. Non-serviceable battery. That is just out of alignment with the way his other products were designed. Functionally it needs to have a lower low and it needs to have replaceable batteries for me. I'd buy it (under say $60-70) if it did, design aside. But I'd love it if it looked B.A. like the other PK products. That way it doesn't get lost in a lineup with $12 ebay lanterns, like how PK flashlights don't get lost in a lineup with other brands. 

You have mentioned that this is not a PKDL product but merely one he designed for another maker. If this is designed to hit a lower price point for them, then maybe we shouldn't be looking at like it's a SF or PKDL product at all. But it is in the PKDL thread and I don't think you should be upset at people for sharing their feelings about the product as presented - or for holding it against the same high standards as the rest of the PKDL lineup.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Fair enough. Thanks for the retort.


----------



## BVH (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

As a non-partisan in this thread, the two things that jumped out at me are the proprietary configuration/non-serviceable and under-capacity battery pack. 3400's have been out for multiple years, proven themselves as reliable and safe. Yes, they are a few dollars more but not that much more in quantity for a manufacturer. So many mfg's do this though. It's difficult to figure out why.


----------



## xdayv (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Am not a "lantern" guy so to speak... just got one for the dining table. So far it looks promising, and rooms for improvements as suggested by some here, I concur to most of them... And these improvements will be great for the final product.

Any chances of a headlamp by PKDL? Thanks Byk for giving us up-to-date info (actually, backstage preview!) of what's to come...


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Apparently he did (or is going to do) a headlamp for the same folks he did the lantern for using some ideas from his old Icon one xdayv. (I see some Icon influence in the lantern btw)

Regarding PKDL doing one, I do not know. I can say he has been working on a helmet mount light for military use though. 

If you saw the map you may have noticed the products by PKDL are going to be a modernized version of his legacy stuff at SureFire. 
PKDL itself is still in it's building stage. I suspect once a few more items from the map are done he'll turn his attention to stuff that is simply a pdf right now. And a headlamp designed for use by lawmen/rescue personnel and that sort may be one of them.


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Just a few things to consider.

1. It was cool to see a prototype of anything and say more for a flashlight or lantern.

2. Unless people vape most don't use lithium ion batteries outside of built in devices so by that measure a built in power supply isn't irrational. Some could charge it before bad weather or charge it after use and I bet for 99.95% of blackouts (which rarely happen anyways) the internal battery will be more than enough. Also people buy iPhones which have internal batteries. Replaced the one on my 4s several times before retiring it to iPod service around the house. Took years of heavier use than this would probably see by most.

3. Yes powerbanks are cheap. Got this at TJ Maxx for 12 dollars. 6000 mAh and it really means it. So far better than my larger Anker which has a broken gas gauge.





Same place. This MyCharge is really good and around 12 bucks.





Most everyone I know has a power bank of some sort. Within my life people here are about the only ones I know who like me also has a collection of lithium ion batteries. So if it will run off a power bank (even if in the lower modes) that's kinda the same thing as a replaceable battery only more people actually have a power bank.

I run lanterns to mark my camp when away looking for wood or hanging out under a tarp or in a shelter.





But most seem to use them to light up rooms near as I can tell. Sure I would like it made to use 18650 etc etc etc but not everything has every feature I want because the overall market is bigger than myslef.


----------



## ven (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Some good points WW, i see both sides with proprietary packs. Many do rule out straight away because they .............well are a contained pack. Flip side is convenience, lets take the rc40 or x65, 6 and 8 cells respectively. I know for a fact swapping out the tk75 with run time kit(8 cells) is a royal pita. Convenience of plugging in without unscrewing tail caps and removing carriers or worrying around what orientation in the dark can be a good thing. Yes 2200mah is 2/3's of what is available today and it quite possibly will increase. But how many of use use cells right down to 2.8v every time, most will top off even in the late 3.7/3.8v's. Ready for next use/night walk etc. Presuming in parallel(presume) you have 4400mah, it could have been a single 18650 cell instead . I do agree , something like a couple of GA's in there would be beneficial , its a prototype so no doubt may change in the future. But do we actually need more than 4400mah??? I mean the fenix cl30r is happy on 1 18650 cell, that can not pass 3500mah right now. Less strain/load over 2 cells compared to one...............its not a major issue imho or would not be a deal breaker for me anyway. 

In fact the most important part for me is the colour temp, i do not want anything cold like the LR30, i want something more neutral or warmer. Subjective again, as my wants will be different to others.......

The cl20 is a loved little lantern in the ven residence, but it is a pita swapping out the 2 eneloops every other night(anyone with one will tell you the same). Having no nails, i need to find something to flick up the metal hanger part to turn the base for removal. If i could plug in for 30m-60m every night to top off, i would do it!

Just me, i may be in the minority here(more than likely) but they do have advantage. Now if the lantern can be plugged in for use whilst charging............that would be very useful. If the power goes, your on your 3rd day and the lantern goes out on you..............well i its the only light you have your in trouble anyway. 

You guys seem very organised for the zombie apocalypse, bug out bags and all kinds of back ups for back ups(love it!). I am sure there will not be 1 lantern at your disposals, probably 5 and another 20 flashlights just in case.But for that time in the evening with family/friends, a nice soft light guarded and perfected by a shield to not blind others around, the lantern would come into its own. No worry of knocking lights over tail stood, kicking intense hot spots on the ceiling to Illuminate a room. 

Take this pile of *beep*




There really is not much to like, compared to the cl20 is chalk and cheese................but no doubt it will sell in 100's if not 1000's. Generally campers and alike will love it, cold and pure white hi cri(most campers probably wont even care about hi cri IMO). Guess what i am trying to say is we at CPF who are passionate about colour temps, tints, CRI and fire fly/sub lumen modes and are in the minority. As with HDS and Henry, CPF is a small customer base int he bigger picture. With PK the police, forces are his priority . He wants to make his products more available which is very cool IMO. 

Just my opinion and thoughts, he can not please everyone. What i like in a lantern might be the opposite to mr fixer, i like hot rods, mr fixer like's a 1930's cop light. Although we have much in common (flashlights), there can be a lot of difference in the details. But when it comes to really needing light, i dont care if its 4000k or 6000k, i need light foremost. 

Yes i do enjoy different flavours, being honest if its 80+ cri or 90 cri does not cause a deal breaker. I enjoy 4000k colour temps, would go as far as saying the xpl HI 4000k is just as much(if not even more) preferred than the 4000k 219b. All subjective, all different preferences and if it does not work for us, we just dont buy it. 

Just a thought here, might be designed by PK but if its for another company, they will decide on the power side of it. I am pretty excited by this lantern, more so than any production flashlight right now anyway. Having hands free light is always useful, only down side for me is i will need 2! Madison will certainly pinch one :laughing: 

Just some of my thoughts, i think its very cool we have mr fixer and PK to share early prototypes with us


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

One thought I had I tried last night and that was to run the light while charging a powerpack. The powerpack could then be used to recharge the light and vice versa. In an appocolyptic world or many miles in the wilderness the cephone is of little use for making emergency calls. If there are no signals afterall it becomes an ipod or a night light. 
So armed with 3 or 4 little powerpacks and a lightweight power sipping lighting device one could potentially go without being near the eternal generator for extended periods, even on cloudy days during the short winter days. Add a small solar charger for top ups and who knows how long it can last before a required trip to civilization..... 
I suppose one would need to find a bath house before needing a wall plug. lol


----------



## ven (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Thats handy to know mr fixer, if that time came(all be it unlikely) you can run off a power bank or charge whilst having light. The more i think on it, the more it has it covered, after all its a lantern, does not need to do absolutely everything. Giving useful light out is the priority, everything else is a bonus! IMO anyway. I dont buy a lantern or flashlight around power bank or USB compatibility.....................i buy it for the close range soft light(not in the case of the nitecore i might add :laughing: ). If i can cope with swapping AA cells out every other day, i can sure cope with a built in pack!!! Its welcome in my house anyway :laughing: 

I know we all have different wants and needs, for me the bottom line is UI , nice colour temp and of decent quality/ run times in no order(all important). Its a privilege to get some inside info behind PK's thinking, we are lucky to have you mr fixer and PK! 

Cheers!


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

+1 on Mr fixer and PK....


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Thanks bro!! 

This is my first ever LED lantern, so I have no idea who does what except for a few posts here n there that end up getting moved to the lantern section. 
I have a few old incan lanterns but for round the house/ lights out for days at a time I am well stocked with jar candles. Perhaps when the day comes and LED lanterns put out a pine tree or lilac aroma I'll collect those too. 
But for the little time I spend roughing it outdoors my little difused coleman incans have always done the trick. 

One year a long time ago my all electric apartment was without power for 19 days during a time of year I set my food outside to stay cold. 
I tried staying with others a night or two. Being a widespread outage any house with a wood stove was a popular attraction. Crowded conditions with people who snore loudly led me to stay in the apartment sharing heat with my kitty cat. 
Local stores were out of C and D batteries and flashlights. Fresh food was scarce. Canned food, charcoal, double a batteries and lanterns run off them were plentiful. Being shortly after Christmas jar candles with cookie smell were on clearance.... and also plentiful. 
$100 later I was set for weeks.

Growing up in an uncooled/ unheated upstairs I understood the virtues of down comforters and was already prepared. Working outdoors I was also well stocked with warm clothing. 

I had a metal tub and placed charcoals in that to heat bath water. Stank like crazy but I stayed clean. Work was shutdown due to continued foul weather. So I spent day after day taking photographs of the scenery and enjoying hot raviolli. I had a portable solar capable radio so while the sun was up enjoyed listening to the one actual working radio station I could get. 
Nights were spent reading by candle light amplified with mirrors. 

Shortly after things returned to normal my cat ran off. To this day when I smell cookie candles I wonder where the hell that cat ran off to. 

I say all to point out that PK's lantern and a couple of battery packs sure woulda been welcome back then.


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



ven said:


> Take this pile of *beep*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For full disclose Nitecore sent me one of review. When I first got it my initial impression wasn't positive. But I like to use stuff in the field before reviewing. I have the CL20, CL25R and the LR30.


And I find myself taking the LR30 more. Why?

1. It is hands down the most UL of the 3. One of the first things to go when cutting pack weight is the lantern but this is so UL it often survives my gram weenie axe.

2. The 219b is kinda different. 

3. The directional hanging output allows me to use the lower mode more often as the light is pointed in the direction I want. More light in the place I am looking. Also on the higher modes it doesn't glare. Naturally I gotta monkey around to get the correct direction.

4. The voltage indicator is really useful and within the limitations of flashing lights accurate. I have used it to make sure the lantern is good to go when using both 2X CR123 and 18650 lithium ion. Also to check batteries in the field. Multi use.

No way it is as rugged compared to the Fenix lanterns but again it's just more UL and seems to take up less pack space. For example used it in a trip report I am working on now. -10 F wind chill and temps down to 5 to zero. CR123s around the house. Simple UL gear.





Not to pimp the Nitecore but pointing out how two people can have a different view of the same product and are probably both right. I bet tons of people will like the PK lantern though not sure about the marketing. I mean we know of PK but odds are the general population doesn't. There are plenty of options around. Have a few house lanterns myself. But if the marketing is done right I think it would sell. Beyond the stuff we like such as replaceable lithium ion batteries and some preference for a moonlight mode there are some features people will like. I also don't consider plastic construction to be a bad thing for this. The last thing yea want is a big chunk of metal for this kinda gear item IMHO.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

^^ I'm surprised at the number of people who know who PK is, but do not know he left SureFire... or say "what ever happened to PK after he left SureFire".

I spoke with him last night and he asked me to clarify that he designed the lantern but did not choose what parts were chosen... battery for example. That was chosen by the folks who actually build it and they chose to use a proprietary system. The thinking being that average customers are in many cases in Korea, Japan, China, Africa etc and do not have access to spare rechargeable batteries like we do. They also picked the system for the average American customer who wants automatic garage doors, automatic cameras, automatic bill pay... automatic driving cars for goodness sakes and do not want to be bothered with it. "Swapping out batteries?".... "Buffy, the battery needs swapping"... "Well Biff, don't look at me I don't know how"... 

I asked about the low setting. He said "c'mon guys... squint for a few seconds holy ***". 
So there ya have it.

Edit:
I thought about the marketing comment WW and you're right, if placed out there correctly it may sell well. But that too is apparently not in PK's control either. He mentioned that the guy he consults for draws in companies who seek products like flashlights, mobile home lighting and items such as suppressors. Apparently some have brand names we know like Realtree and others remain generic. Apparently the lantern I showed here will be generic along with some upcoming 1aa, triples, 2x18650 and so on. And it seems the generic stuff is going to be aimed at an Asian market. He also has one destined for an African market in places where the electrical grid is scarce and sketchy. He said that one is much larger, meant as a replacement for home lighting or yard lighting where it's hot and folks don't hang out indoors most of the time.


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 14, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Here is something funny. Goal zero actually went out of it's way to make a propriety battery which unless mistaken is a 18650 which they messed with. Kinda ensuring no sale from me but who knows how that's working out with others. I tend to agree the public has gotten used to internal power supplies within smaller electronics. The larger numbers headlamps and flashlights with this feature says something. You can make things shaped differently if not confined to a standard battery shape. Also it puts the responsibility for proper safe guards more on the manufacture than user IMHO. Again general public vs CPF flashlight/electronics enthusiasts/gear users.


----------



## Bdm82 (Mar 14, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> ... But that too is apparently not in PK's control either. He mentioned that the guy he consults for draws in companies who seek products like flashlights, mobile home lighting and items such as suppressors. Apparently some have brand names we know like Realtree and others remain generic. Apparently the lantern I showed here will be * generic [\B] along with some upcoming 1aa, triples, 2x18650 and so on. And it seems the generic stuff is going to be aimed at an Asian market. ...*


*

This info changes everything! Knowing the target audience, and that it isn't a group I'm in, explains why it doesn't check the boxes that I would expect it to. Why I wouldn't buy it as-is is irrelevant. But it may be perfect for its intended market... and it should be held to the wants/needs there, which I can't speak to...*


----------



## ARsee (Mar 14, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Beg your pardon. But the audience, are the lazy. For convenience sake (for christ sakes) are those that can NOT exist among society unless someone has arranged an a$$ whyping to clear their conscience of every day expenditures.

Facts hurt.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I got to thinking of another case for stuff PK designs for a living...
The company promo.








This is not a PK design.

However the company he designs for provides items such as these to sellers who market promo items.
This was a comany give away that somebody in the board room was pretty excited about. There is no branding what-so-ever on it, even down to the battery. My company contacted somebody somewhere and plunked down a few bucks per light to have the corparate logo engraved. They have pens, jackets, flash drives, yo yo's (yes yo yo's) with the company logo at the company store. None have a branding anywhere on them beyond the corparate logo. 

If I know an item was designed by the Photon King you can bet a Pepsi it would likely be some unique, never done before ideas in there.

The light pictured would not get a second glance from us flashaholics. But when my boss presented it to me for 15 years of service I gladly accepted it. I put it through it's paces knowing it would never replace my users but did enjoy a few minutes with it knowing if worse comes to worse there is another source of light... and it looks kinda cool sitting on my desk at work.


----------



## Tachead (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



Bdm82 said:


> This info changes everything! Knowing the target audience, and that it isn't a group I'm in, explains why it doesn't check the boxes that I would expect it to. Why I wouldn't buy it as-is is irrelevant. But it may be perfect for its intended market... and it should be held to the wants/needs there, which I can't speak to...



I agree. I was mistakenly looking at this lantern as a high end PK product not as a cheap generic light designed for another company and destined for the Asian market. Because of the thread title, I thought this was a PKDL product. That is why I was disappointed in its design. Really the only thing new I saw was the adjustable shield and most other design features have already been done and often done better by other companies. So, my question now is...

When will we see a spare no expense high end PKDL lantern with all the bells and whistles in one of his usual rugged and stylized bodies? Now that would be awesome:rock:. 

Personally, I would like to see the following features incorporated...

- warm emitter/emitters with a reasonable CRI(3000-4000K/80-95CRI)
- separate red light mode
- infinitely variable output control that starts at zero/moonlight and goes to max output for both white and red modes
- flat constant current regulation with no PWM on all output settings
- low voltage cutoff(2.7Vish)
- diffused globe/lens for smoother output and better glare reduction(preferably with output from all sides but base to eliminate shadow when hung)
- powered by 1-3 normal(standard battery compartment) protected or unprotected 18650's(flat or button top)
- built in USB charging and powerbank function with level of charge indicator(LED's or percentage)
- rugged body with IPX8 water resistance and MIL-STD-810F drop rating
- folding metal hanger with biner gate to allow it to clip to things
- PK's usual stylization

I know this would not be cheap but, I think the market is in need of a true high end lantern. I bet even some MIL and LEO agencies would be interested.


----------



## peter yetman (Mar 16, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


>


What is that thing, MIke?
A Bottle Opener?
P


----------



## Daniel_sk (Mar 16, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Looks more like a emergency seat belt cutter + the tailcap is used to break car windows.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 16, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Yes it's a combo seat belt cutter and glass breaking set-up in a tacticool flashlight that Buffy and Skip would have no idea how to use. 

"Water is getting in car Skip... make it stop"
"Buffy get out your flashlight"
"I thought you had it Skip"

Chorus: "lets use our celphones to call for help."



This was PK's window breaker/seat belt cutter key chain light when he was with SureFire. 




These days?
This is PK's personal style of glass breaker.
For cutting seat belts? I suppose the uses an FL2 for that. Perhaps he has glasses with lasers...


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 22, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

This post is dedicated to CPF member fkrow for the idea.

An FL2 with a PR-1 belt clip and a PR-1 with an FL2 style tailcap. 




About 20 minutes spent with a Dremel.

The belt clip mod:



First the anti-rotate ears have to go.




Then about 1/3 of a mm of the ID sanded away.
Bam! Done!

The tailcap mod:



Disassemble it first.
I had a busted one sitting around hence the X over the broken part.




Grind off the wings, which took perhaps 10 minutes.




Trial fit minus the button cover

I used a Sharpie enamel pen to color it. 
Now the FL2 can be hip carried with a holster and the PR-1 can be activated lightning quick in stressful situations. 

Thanks for the idea Sir!!


Also fits your other favorite 6 volt cop lights


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

The 1 year milestone of the pocket lint vs PVD torture test was recently passed.




The day it arrived.




The day it began




Today.

Different knife, different coins, different clippers, later the light still works error free.
I have not cleaned the crevices from pocket lint and yet the inside is still spotless.
The borofloat lens is scratch free. 
I switched to a Nitecore RCR123 in about August last year rotating a pair as necessary. Late last summer I began a night shift project that lasted until thanksgiving and this light was the go to the entire time. Dropped, kicked, run over, left out in thhunderstorms , it also lit crevices and inlets upon returning to day shift well enough to see clearly inside those items with daytime adapted eyes. 

Next week I begin another night shift operation so the pair of Nitecore cells will be topped off and an extra pair of SureFire 123's will tag along just in case. As any prepared individual should I will carry spare lights, with the confidence they likely won't be needed.


----------



## glimmer (Jun 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



bykfixer said:


> The 1 year milestone of the pocket lint vs PVD torture test was recently passed....



Nice! I have a question about the clip on this light please. Can the clip simply be removed, and still result in a working light? -or does the light need something to take up the space? (such as the circular part of the clip or an O-ring)

Thanks!


----------



## ven (Jun 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Yes works issue free without clip


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jun 11, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Hey Mike,
Thanks so much for the follow through on the "pocket lint test". A lot of people start things, but not all stick with it to the end. Even though I have a lot of lights, it would take me several years to see what one continuous year would do to a single PK light(even though I almost always have a PK light or pen on my person). Because I am "the flashlight guy" to my family, a lot of people ask for recommendations. It is great to be able to give a recommendation that covers all the bases including "what it looks like after a year"....


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 12, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



glimmer said:


> Nice! I have a question about the clip on this light please. Can the clip simply be removed, and still result in a working light? -or does the light need something to take up the space? (such as the circular part of the clip or an O-ring)
> 
> Thanks!



Good question.

Belated welcome to the site.

PK put a belt clip on this light knowing some like them, and some do not. Yes it works fine without it. 
There is a slight gap (about a mm) between the bezel and body (ie the thickness of the clip) when it is absent. Knowing that gap exists I felt like it would accelarate the intrusion of junk into the light. 

Items with IPXX rating means "intrusion protection x x". You usually see X and a number. The first X is for dust and intrusion of solids, the second X for liquids. The X means it has not been rated for that category. 
Some items, industrial related for example may be IP47 for example. A rating for both solids and liquids. I test flashlights for both as I work construction. And we find many times that dust kills more things like electrical motors or hydraulic pumps way more often than moisture. 

The PVD coating is a new tech so I chose a pocket full of metal objects to test that and figure lint and dust will be more likely to get inside the light over water as I carry an umbrella in the rain and rarely drop my lights in water (unless on purpose), so for moisture intrusion the light sits on my bathroom sink while I shower. So far nary a steam or condensation issue either. 

Eddie, I'm that flashlight guy in my family too. I just reccomend certain Maglites based on how cheap the certain family member is. Suffice to say most have triple a minimags because they're like $15. 

One evening my nephew asked "have you seen those lights on tv?" My brother-in-law replied "oh Lord, don't get the flashlight guy started". lol. Btw I commented "Maglites are better" and squashed the conversation. 

I get a lot of "holy cow what is that and how much is it?" regarding the PR-1. These days I quote a price first knowing the next sound will likely be crickets chirping or "have you seen those lights on TV?" lol


----------



## glimmer (Jun 12, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



ven said:


> Yes works issue free without clip





bykfixer said:


> Good question.
> 
> Belated welcome to the site.
> 
> PK put a belt clip on this light knowing some like them, and some do not. Yes it works fine without it....



Thank you both for confirming this!


----------



## roger-roger (Jun 28, 2018)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Is the PK-PR1 still available? Any recent experience with late production specimen?


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 28, 2018)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Roger, PK has been secretly doing PK stuff with military application(s) in mind. 

Each batch of PK Design Lab lights, like while he was at that other company involve small improvements without any real fanfare. The PR-1 is no exception. The only change I saw was o'rings are thicker. But knowing the fertile mind of sir PK there could be things only a few involved in the production would know. 

I can say the PR-1 soul is being used in much of the items on the drawing board. He told me a while ago that it will be a slow process since most of the R&D are long, drawn out processes to ensure absolute reliability is ensured.


----------



## sween1911 (Aug 13, 2018)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

After proudly carrying a PL2 on my keys, I scored an actual PKFL2LE in WTS. Loving it so far. Yes, there will be pictures. 

Love the dead-simple mode change and UI. Question, PK alluded in this thread to different heads in the future, maybe a single-mode all tactical all-the-time? The head on mine I can actually unscrew. Just wondering. I’m a hopeless tinkerer, modder and uncurable flashlight lego fan. If there’s a single mode prototype out there, I’d like to learn about it!


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 13, 2018)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Great score Sween.

Bad news though, PK is focused on military stuff at this time and has not been working on the lego stuff for us consumers. Tape switches, IR and that sort of path right now. 

At SureFire he was 'team leader' where now he is the team. So things move slower. 

He told me not long ago he spent over a month in a secret location testing the decible reduction of his new suppressor ideas. It was a year in the design part since he did all of the math himself. Once the 'forecast' math indicated it could work a few prototypes were built in a secret location. Now he is re-inventing the supressor based on some real world experience using the theories the math provided.


----------



## sween1911 (Aug 13, 2018)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Mike!!! Was thinking of you and the world class PK support you gave me when my PL2 gave me trouble. Got my FL2 with me right now as I type this! Now I need to hunt down a Pocket Rocket!


----------



## vadimax (Aug 14, 2018)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Wanted to visit PK web page and this is the result:

[h=3]HTTP Error 403.14 - Forbidden[/h][h=4]The Web server is configured to not list the contents of this directory.[/h]


----------



## rjking (Aug 18, 2018)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Try this one.


----------



## id30209 (Feb 13, 2019)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Bump...


----------



## ven (Feb 13, 2019)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

:rock: love it!


----------



## id30209 (Feb 13, 2019)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Thx ven! After few months delay (by USPS) finally my FL2 got his baby bro. And it has some serious power!
And so small!!!


----------



## ven (Feb 13, 2019)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Congrats, wow few months...............that must have been painful. I still want an FL2 to add to my little PK family. My little PR1's have nichias in, 219b and 219c 4k


----------



## id30209 (Feb 13, 2019)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Nichia’s????
How difficult is to open the head?


----------



## ven (Feb 13, 2019)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Pretty easy tbh, if you do take care not to tighten up too much. The brass pill unscrews iirc(been a while). CRX did mine for me.


----------



## tech25 (Feb 13, 2019)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I usually dislike cool white but the PR-1 has a very nice tint. It’s white with maybe just a bit of blue- when I cross beams.


----------



## peter yetman (Feb 13, 2019)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Now, you know that's dangerous - think about the damage to the Universe.
P


----------



## id30209 (Feb 13, 2019)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

I like warm/hicri emitters but like bykfixer said once, this is tactical light so this color/tint is the best for this purpose. It can do the job better than hicri.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 13, 2019)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Dat throwing star business card....oh, that fertile mind of PK.


----------



## id30209 (Feb 14, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> Dat throwing star business card....oh, that fertile mind of PK.



Hahaha
I was confused at first but then throwing star came to my mind[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## sween1911 (Mar 28, 2020)

Just wanted to share a picture of my work laptop...






That is the PL2 that bykfixer sent me after my original PL2 stopped working. (It was just loose threads on the head. My original still works once I adjusted it and I carry it 24/7). PK sticker was a gift from bykfixer.


----------



## ven (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## bykfixer (Mar 28, 2020)

Glad it's still working Sween. I still carry a black one too. 

A bit of an update on PK Design Lab. As said before, he stopped producing flashlights based on the consumer maket and turned his attention to a pure military type of market. Be it soldiers, or special ops folks in law enforcement he has been focused on re-inventing some of his previous lighting tools since patents are owned by his previous employer SureFire. 

To date he has successfully re-invented a "scout" style light with much better output for both bright white and infrared. His PRX was not a comercial success so he stepped away from a radical shaping back to a more "round" approach. It is called M51 WIR for white/infrared. He also re-invented a tape switch for the new M51 called the UTS7, which can fit PRX, the M51 or SureFire Scout with adapters. It solves an issue that plagued his switch from SureFire where a right angle at the mount points allows less snags. He invented an infrared beacon for rescue or ID purposes, the NATO approved MS 3000 beacon marker that also has visible light if chosen. And right now his pistal light has gone from the lab, to design, to testing of the M11 WIR so that one will probably be ready this year. 

A small Canadian outfit called OPR8 has those new items available except for the pistol light, which is in the testing phase. 

He said a while ago he may get back into the consumer market someday. But for now it is all about providing items for contracts with agencies who protect citizens in countries where military conflicts are becoming more sophisticated. So we are lucky to have a person like Paul Kim somewhere on planet earth designing lighting tools to help those who put their lives on the line in places we often times are not aware of. 

Thank you PK.


----------



## !mprovise (Mar 28, 2020)

Since mid 2016 my absolute favorite AAA illumination platform. The reach for such a small light is exceptional, and the low mode runtime is exceptional. Kudos to the designer.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 29, 2020)

!mprovise, the silver one was the best seller. Black second and rainbow nearly as popular as black even though it was $10 more. The rainbow one was coated with titanium in a PVD method and electro shocked like they do for anodizing. Much like a tie dye T-shirt, no two were the same.


----------



## Tachead (Mar 30, 2020)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

If only we could have convinced Mr. Kim to offer some of his lights with neutral or warm white emitters. That is one of the only things that has kept me from trying one. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## nightshade (Jul 4, 2020)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Member of another forum sent me a PL2 as a thank you for mod work. It's become a favorite over the last few months. I've added a 6K XP-G3, custom spring and heavier emitter wires. It really is a efficient driver. 
Glad to hear PK is doing well and doing what he does best. :thumbsup:


----------



## archimedes (Jul 4, 2020)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

Great photo @nightshade


----------



## nightshade (Jul 4, 2020)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*



archimedes said:


> Great photo @nightshade



Thanks! It's got some rather avant garde lines, imo, but they work really well for grip, even in wet hands.


----------



## !mprovise (Nov 13, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> !mprovise, the silver one was the best seller. Black second and rainbow nearly as popular as black even though it was $10 more. The rainbow one was coated with titanium in a PVD method and electro shocked like they do for anodizing. Much like a tie dye T-shirt, no two were the same.



Thanks for the information! It's a remarkable driver, especially considering the tiny power source. Has anyone runtime tested the medium mode on the PR1?


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 14, 2020)

Not much was written down about PK's consumer lights. At least that I have seen. They just did not take off. It was as if the flashlight world skipped right over them as the competitors flaunted bigger numbers just about the time they arrived. So between the shaping and the "paultry 360 lumens" the PR-1 was kind of seen as that crazy uncle Fred's flashlight. The lumen wars at that time had begun to boast huge numbers with quick fade while PK was touting steady output at lower numbers. He coined the phrase Fake Lumens while the market yawned. 

I half press mine to medium out of instinct but have never just left it turned on to see how long it'll run or if it fades over time. I use mine a few minutes a week with a 650 mAh nitecore RCR and charge it a couple times a year. When the fuel cell runs low it defaults to medium then quickly to low. When it does that you have about 5 minutes to swap cells or it dims rapidly to about the brightness of an incan maglite solitaire.


----------



## WDR65 (Nov 14, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> Not much was written down about PK's consumer lights. At least that I have seen. They just did not take off. It was as if the flashlight world skipped right over them as the competitors flaunted bigger numbers just about the time they arrived. So between the shaping and the "paultry 360 lumens" the PR-1 was kind of seen as that crazy uncle Fred's flashlight. The lumen wars at that time had begun to boast huge numbers with quick fade while PK was touting steady output at lower numbers. He coined the phrase Fake Lumens while the market yawned.
> 
> 
> PK really did the PR-1 right. It really does seem to run forever on high for a single CR123 light. While it’s been in replaced as my normal pocket carry I keep one in the truck and one on my dresser. I like to think of them as what a general purpose E series Surefire would have been like, only smaller.
> ...


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 14, 2020)

I took the clip off my PR-1 the day it arrived. I just preferred it that way. It makes a great work light with or without the clip.


----------



## id30209 (Nov 14, 2020)

*Re: Paul Kim's PK-PR1*

And i swapped emitter on my PR1. 219B 4500K shines well in this tiny rocket







Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## WDR65 (Nov 14, 2020)

Bykfixer, I had a short reply typed out to your long post above. Not sure where it went. Didn’t just mean to quote you.

I meant to say that PK really got it right with this light, especially if you want to run it on high. It just seems to go and go when other brands dim quickly on their highest settings. I like to think of my PR-1’s as the spiritual continuation of Surefire’s E series in a more general purpose and less task focused design.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 14, 2020)

If you go back and look at your post it was in the middle of two paragraphs. Doh! 
I do that a lot. 

Anyway I agree. It was kinda like PK did a 6P 2.0 with his FL 2 and E1 2.0 with his PR-1.
He had a bunch of stuff on the drawing board for both lights but the lack of interest in them caused him to nix the ideas and go back to a more Scout type direction. PK was really proud to get the amount of output it has and hold it steady. Using an RCR it runs even brighter without stepping down. I ran mine on primary for a while and one night the battery quit. I had a pair of RCR's in a G2 with me so I snatched one out and put it in the PR-1 and suddenly I could see 50 to 100 feet farther away. I've used one or the other RCR from that G2 ever since. (I had a Malkoff M61 NL in the G2.)

He once said he wanted to build a work oriented light. My reply was "you already did, it's called the PR-1".

Very nice 30209. 4500 kelvin is a great tint. Knucklegary had his FL2 modified but I don't recall what he used. Maybe he will pop in and elaborate.


----------



## elzilcho (Nov 17, 2020)

The PR-1 was a neat idea. Mine was too flaky to use but it was a darling light with some nice features. Even the cool white tint was pleasant enough.

I hope PK comes back to consumer lights some day. I'd like to see if he has other concepts in mind.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 11, 2020)

The other day at work a contractor was placing concrete to become a wide island in the median of a road. They wanted to know how much was left in the mixer drum to make sure the last was placed in a fairly uniform line and place a bulkhead at the end point of that load. It was being built under a bridge so it was fairly dark. 
The driver looked into his drum and said "too dark under this bridge I cannot tell". I tossed him my PR-1. He shined it in the drum and says "holy **** this little thing is bright, about a quarter yard left" and tossed it back to me.


----------



## tech25 (Dec 11, 2020)

elzilcho said:


> The PR-1 was a neat idea. Mine was too flaky to use but it was a darling light with some nice features. Even the cool white tint was pleasant enough.
> 
> I hope PK comes back to consumer lights some day. I'd like to see if he has other concepts in mind.




I would love to see an AA version. The cr123 is an amazing light and one of the few cool white lights that I regularly use.


----------



## knucklegary (Dec 20, 2021)

Pk AA 😃 I'd buy every color made!

Sorry, missed this thread revival last year. I must of been stuck in the 2020 covid matrix

I did have Randy Brogden do a emitter swap and UI upgrade to my FL2LE.. Changed XML2 for Osram W1. After Randy did some tweeking, focus turned out perfect for FL2 reflector. H17fx Lucidrv2 keeps it simple

Hope Paul Kim is doing well these days. It'd be nice if he'd drop in on CPF to say hello


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Dec 21, 2021)

knucklegary said:


> Pk AA 😃 I'd buy every color made!
> 
> Sorry, missed this thread revival last year. I must of been stuck in the 2020 covid matrix
> 
> ...


What a great upgrade. How long ago did Randy do that? Such a dedicated, skilled flashlight master.


----------



## knucklegary (Dec 21, 2021)

Randy finished my light right before his leave of absence, that was about three years ago (checked date was Oct 2018)

I read he took on a large account with a local LE department supplying flashlights. His website has been down since then..

Agreed, his work is meticulous.. His modded PKFL2LE is my go to light


----------



## Flynn's Arcade (Dec 21, 2021)

Looks like there isn't any available sources to purchase any of the PK line.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 21, 2021)

A place called OPR8 sells the PKDL products available these days. 






5+ years of daily pocket carry. Still work flawless

Edit:
The rainbow version Mrs Fixer stole from me 5 years ago still looks new.





The polished raw one with a Streamlight Microstream clip allows tail stand was my first PL2 iirc.





And 6 years later the one that started it all……


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 7, 2022)

Sometime in or around June 2016 I bought a pair of PR-1's from a place called Bulls Eye WorldWide. 

Recently I misplaced the one I carried since day 1 so I cracked open the other one. I found the first one so the other one sets in a drawer just in case. 

Some wondered how the PVD coating would hold up against the elements. I have carried the first one in a pocket with coins, a knife and nail clippers to work each day. 




I'd say it has held up well.


----------



## WDR65 (Apr 7, 2022)

bykfixer said:


> Sometime in or around June 2016 I bought a pair of PR-1's from a place called Bulls Eye WorldWide.
> 
> Recently I misplaced the one I carried since day 1 so I cracked open the other one. I found the first one so the other one sets in a drawer just in case.
> 
> ...


I was using mine outside tonight and thinking of how I like it. Go on CPF and see the thread notifications, funny how that works. It looks similar to your old one. I think it’s one of PK’s best designs.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 8, 2022)

I agree WDR. It was an instant favorite for me. Too bad they never really caught on. 
The foursevens Knight and Paladen were also great, and were the prelude to the PR-1.


----------



## tech25 (Apr 8, 2022)

While the PR-1 is not my EDC light, I always take it when traveling and use it often. There is something about the beam profile and perfectly spread levels as well as the small size that keeps it in my primary rotation.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 31, 2022)

6+ years later the PR-1 I posted about in post 55 is still my right pocket EDC and has been flawless. I'm on my 3rd RCR to power it. Two Nitecores and now an Elzetta battery.
The left pocket EDC, the PL-2 is still using the initial eneloop pro.


----------



## tech25 (Aug 31, 2022)

On me now. Using an RCR for nice high but tend to use medium the most.


----------



## !mprovise (Sep 4, 2022)

The PL2 is still my favorite AAA torch.


----------

